#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Philippine Forum >  >  Rodrigo Duterte

## Takeovers

Paging Davis Knowlton

My wife just talked about a new contender for the next Philippines presidential election. She and her friends seem to think very well of him. He has a good trackrecord as mayor of Davao City.

Anything else known of him, any opinion on his bid?

----------


## Davis Knowlton

Tough guy. Very little education. Widely rumored to have been heavily involved in the DDS (Davao Death Squads) which executed numerous criminals without trial. He admitted it years ago, then later denied it.

Rumor has three NPA attacking his home in the '90's, and being stuffed in oil drums and burned alive on his front lawn.

Latest, a month ago, told a guy to put out his cigarette when smoking in a No Smoking area. The guy didn't respond fast enough, so Duterte stuck his .38 in the guy's face and made him eat it.

That said, Davao is one of the cleanest cities I've ever been in. The surrounding areas are an NPA stronghold, but the city is safe and near crime free.

He's very attractive to Filipinos who see him as a tough, law and order guy. My wife likes him as well.

Bit of a thug. Plays well as a local Mayor, but I don't think he has the brain power to be an effective President.l

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^Correction. He has a college degree, as well as a law degree. I think I was thinking of his younger years, when he was expelled from several High Schools for disruptive behavior - took him 7 years to get through HS.

70 years old. Been Mayor of Davao for 22 years - longest serving Mayor in the PI. Big supporter of gay rights. Former heavy smoker...now rabid anti-cigarettes. Big playboy in his younger days. Like big bikes.

Could he win? Possibly. Not much in the way of really strong candidates. Perceived as a 'man of the people' a la Erap.

Has a lot of popular support. Law and order and anti-corruption could well get him elected.

What he does then, when confronted with impossible issues like Manila traffic rather than running his small, long-time kingdom of Davao, will be the real test.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

During the campaign, expect all of the extrajudicial killing stuff to haunt him. He may slide, as it was some years ago. but it was enough to bring down Ping Lacson.

On the other hand, many Filipinos, my wife included, have no problem with extrajudicial street justice given a broken court system. I asked my wife, "What if they were innocent?" Answer: "Tough. If they didn't do the crime for which they were salvaged, they certainly deserved it for some other crime." The hand-wringers will squeal in horror, but it's a widely held view here.

He's quite honest about his past - as many of his age are - and I doubt wild women, etc will cause him problems. If the worst issue he can be hit with is some back alley whacking of druglords, he should be fine.l

In a speech today, Duterte told Filipino criminals, "If I become President, hide". When asked about reports of 1,000 extrajudicial killings in Davao he replied, "If I'm elected, it may jump to 100,000. There will be a lot of fat fish in Manila Bay."

He doesn't seem too worried..............

----------


## Takeovers

Thanks for your posts.

He seems to deal with third world problems using third world methods. I don't disapprove of that.






> Has a lot of popular support. Law and order and anti-corruption could well get him elected. 
> 
> What he does then, when confronted with impossible issues like Manila traffic rather than running his small, long-time kingdom of Davao, will be the real test.


Right, that's the big question.

Plus, will he survive the election campaign? Lead poisoning is not uncommon for disruptive people up against entrenched privileges. If he gets up against them.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

> Plus, will he survive the election campaign? Lead poisoning is not uncommon for disruptive people up against entrenched privileges. If he gets up against them.


He's been a big NPA and criminal target for decades.....my money would be on him and his boys.

----------


## Takeovers

> Big playboy in his younger days.


Seems, not only then. He said one of his problems when elected president is which of his wifes will he present as First Lady. :Smile: 

He also said earlier on he just does not know if he is capable of dealing with the problems on a national level. That is why he was very hesitant to enter the race.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

> Originally Posted by Davis Knowlton
> 
> Big playboy in his younger days.
> 
> 
> Seems, not only then. He said one of his problems when elected president is which of his wifes will he present as First Lady.


Just talk. He only had one wife, by whom he has three grown children; their marriage was annulled many years ago. He currently has a long-time partner, with whom he has one child, and to whom he is not married. Thus, he has no wife, much less wives. Although the ex, of German/American descent, still lives in Davao and they are reportedly on good terms.

----------


## callippo

The odds are very heavily stacked against him. He's a hick, basically and Manila/NCR/Luzon machine politics dominates this country.

Only 3 of the 15 presidents of the 15 presidents of the Philippines, have been born on islands other than Luzon, and none of them, for over 50 years.

However the field of opponents Duterte faces, all of whom are Tagalogs, seem quite weak.

Despite that, I think one of them will prevail and Duterte will do well, to come second.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^All valid points, and you're probably right. But, it's the Philippines........

----------


## mikem

Be difficult for him to get votes from anyone outside Mindanao. He doesn't have the organisation.

Also much easier to bring Davao under control than the whole country.

----------


## callippo

A lot of foreigners seem to be painting it, judging by some of the postings on other forums, as a straight Tagalog vs. Visayan battle. But it, and also the Philippines in general, is not as simple as that.

I wouldn't vote for him but I confess I'm not at all sure who I would vote for. None of the other candidates have much appeal.

He also has age to overcome. 70 is quite an advanced age to be taking on a six-year term.

I think it's good for the process that he is running and it will definitely make it much more interesting. And even if gets close, but loses he will have still have blazed a trail for some other Visayan to have a stab at the office in future. Which means, with this being the Philippines, his daughter.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^Good post, with which I agree pretty much totally.

----------


## callippo

Not all women are in his camp. I'm holed up in a 250 peso room on the Camotes at the moment with a girl. The fan room has a pinoy cable TV in it. When it came up top of the news that Duterte was running, I asked her if she would vote for him. She said no. I said why not. She just mimed firing a machine gun at a bunch of people lined up against the wall. He's not everyone's cup of tea. Even Visayans.

----------


## mikem

Many of the people in Davao are from Luzon.

----------


## grasshopper

Remember Alexander and the Gordian Knot? 

Desperate times call for desperate measures. Hang the Maguinaldos and there's a good start. Kill the kulaks! Who said that?

P.I. can never been a western style democracy and that's it!

----------


## callippo

Neither can Singapore, Korea, or even Japan who used to be poor but have become rich.

But they never made the mistake, of having talentless hooligans in the top political jobs, did they. Duterte wouldn't be anything new, even if he does make president. It would just be another illustration of what they do in the Philippines - the land of guns, goons, gold, and girls.

----------


## forreachingme

Today he ask to increase the number of funeral parlor if he get's elected, since he will kill all drug lords and make execution each week end to show off...

The actual President just said that the scam at airport with bullet planting in tourist luggage is ok as only 1200 out of million passenger is a small percentage...

Mar Roxas is another character in this circus as well. Then there is the other guy that lived in normal corrupt years that is too old to place in jail but still seen in politics, colorful place the PI...

----------


## forreachingme

some info about the candidates here


Funny Infographic Shows Presidential Candidates Platforms and More! - When In Manila

----------


## katie23

^Phil. politics is a circus. Even I don't know who I'll vote for President next year.

For me, Duterte's age isn't really a deterrent, as long as he keeps himself healthy.  Look at FV Ramos, he's 87 and he's still alive & kicking.  But then Ramos was a military man and maintained his exercises even while President.

Erap was different - he was a known gambler and drinker and was known to gamble into the early hours of the morning, and that's when he approved shady deals (or so it was said).  

As for Duterte, I don't know if he'll be able to handle whole country and I'm also queasy about dictator-style assassinations. 

I wouldn't trust the mayor in my hometown with the whole country.  I would vote for him again if he ran for mayor as he keeps my town clean & orderly. However, he has said that it's his last term since he's also getting on in age and probably wants to retire.

----------


## misskit

*Four-Woman Crime Fighter Aims to Win Role as Nation's Leader*

BANGKOK: A 70-year-old crime fighting mayor who boasts about his womanising and praises the extrajudicial killings of drug dealers has emerged as a leading contender for the Philippine presidency.

Rodrigo Duterte, a seven-time mayor of the southern city of Davao who basks in the nickname "the Punisher", has pledged to ruthlessly wipe out crime if he wins next year's election that has been shaken-up by the disqualification of leading candidate Grace Poe.



Mr Duterte warned criminals that if he becomes president "I'll dump all of you into Manila Bay, and fatten all the fish there".

"I do not want to commit a crime but, if by chance, God will place me there, you had better watch out."

Mr Duterte's campaign received a surprise boost on Tuesday when the Philippine electoral commission disqualified Ms Poe for failing to meet residential requirements that includes that candidates must have lived in the country for 10 years.

Polls had shown the 47-year-old adopted daughter of two popular movie stars who was abandoned in a church when she was a baby had been leading the race to be elected president in May.

Mr Duterte built a reputation as a crime fighter who transformed Davao from what was known as the "murder capital of the Philippines" into one of the country's safest and most orderly cities.

He once told criminals that they had two choices about how they left Davao: vertically or horizontally.

"The best practices in the city are the killings (of criminals)," he said on another occasion.

Mr Duterte also assured funeral parlours of brisk business if he wins.

"If I become president, I advise you people to put up several funeral parlour businesses because I am against drugs . . . I might kill someone because of it," he said last week.

When an intoxicated tourist in a bar refused to follow Mr Duterte's anti-smoking law, the mayor reportedly walked up to him, pulled out a .38 revolver and pointed it at the man's crotch.

"You choose, your manhood, or you swallow your cigarette butt."

The man walked out of the bar with his manhood intact.

As he launched his campaign in the devoutly Roman Catholic nation, Mr Duterte bragged about his womanising, telling 10,000 supporters last weekend that he has two wives - without clarifying their legal status - and also two girlfriends.

"If I can love 100 million and one (Filipinos), I can love four women, at the same time," he said.

"If you want me to become president, you should know everything about me."

Mr Duterte said that unlike other politicians he does not use public funds to support his paramours.

"I do not let them live in posh condominium units . . . they just stay in boarding houses," he said.

Analysts say Mr Duterte's crime-busting message will resonate in the crime-weary country but he has already alienated the Catholic Church, the country's most powerful institution.

In January he riled the clergy when he was quoted as cursing traffic delays caused by a visit to the country of Pope Francis.

Mr Duterte initially insisted he was misquoted but then switched focus by claiming that he was sexually abused by a priest as a child.

Archbishop Socrates Villegas responded by accusing Mr Duterte of spreading vulgarity.

"When we find vulgarity funny, we have really become beastly and barbaric as people," the archbishop said.

Other election candidates include Vice-President Jejomar Binay, 73, and former interior minister Mar Roxas, 58.

President Benigno Aquino, who was elected in 2010, is barred from re-contesting the election under the country's constitution.

Four-Woman Crime Fighter Aims to Win Role as Nation's Leader - Phuket Wan

----------


## Davis Knowlton

If Poe is really out of the race, that leaves Miriam, who is widely regarded as being insane, and a couple of REALLY boring status quo elderly establishment hacks.

Who knows? Duterte might have a shot (no pun intended). Although his shots (no pun intended) at the Pope and allegations of having been abused by priests as a child didn't help much. As far as women, it's a lot of macho bluster. He's 70, has one ex-wife and one long-time live-in partner.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

Duterte was here in my home town campaigning yesterday. TONS of supporters...and this is Luzon, only 50 miles from Manila.

Poe simply isn't very inspiring, and Miriam is out of it.

So, it's Duterte vs the political machinery of Manila and the old status quo guys, who aren't getting much press time.

He could pull this off.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

> He said one of his problems when elected president is which of his wifes will he present as First Lady.


Recently announced that his daughter will act as First Lady if he's elected.

----------


## PeeCoffee

It's funny how things change...in pol-i-tics...sometimes...possibly...maybe...(if you catch my drift...if...).

See how far Trump has gone based on being perceived as _tough._...
and Arnold and Jesse both became Governors...not to mention Reagan as President.
Image is everything in marketing.

----------


## Airportwo

& Obama was elected as he was going to "change" the ways of the evil world - pure marketing!

----------


## katie23

In my ofc, there's a mid mgt guy who's gregarious & openly campaigning for duterte. He's trying to sway the undecideds. His pitch is, vote duterte so that the bad ppl will be eliminated. Seems like Duterte has many supporters in my ofc too, and these are white collar ppl. 

I'm an undecided. Poe is, as davis said, uninspiring & a newbie. Binay is corrupt. Roxas has no backbone. Miriam has health issues & i think her time has passed. Her quips are always good for a laugh, though. Duterte is loud mouthed (kinda like Trump) & is a womanizer & not good on human rights.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^Yeah. It's a pretty sad line-up. Binay and Roxas are just a continuation of the corrupt, party machine past. Miriam is sick...and crazy.

It comes down to boring Poe, or flamboyant Duterte....and Filipinos love a good show.

Did a quick household and neighborhood poll yesterday. Twenty only, so not a meaningful sample at all, I was just interested.

13 workers - Duterte.  3 homeowners - Duterte. 3 Homeowners - Poe. One homeowner - Roxas.

16 - 4 for Duterte. In Southern Luzon. 100% of working class poor for Duterte.

Duterte has a big mouth, has made some really stupid statements, but, in part due to this, caught center stage early. @Katie: I think Duterte's womanizing is well in the past - not that being a womanizer was ever a negative for a Filipino candidate (unless they piss off the church).

Only about 3 weeks until the election. Right now, I think Duterte will win.l

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^I might caveat the above by saying that I am not at all convinced Duterte would be a good, effective President.

But, I do think he's the best of the bunch.

Much will depend on whether or not, if he wins, he surrounds himself with good, intelligent advisors or, like Erap, brings corrupt cronies on board. It was they who ultimately brought Erap down.

----------


## Takeovers

> Did a quick household and neighborhood poll yesterday. Twenty only, so not a meaningful sample at all, I was just interested.


Seems similar in other places. In official polls this does not show at all though, it seems. And those polls cannot be somehow biased, can they?

We are leaving shortly after the election. My wife thinks it is better we are already in Cebu, near the airport, leaving Bohol early. Just in case civil war breaks out if people think Duterte was cheated out of victory. She may be overstating things somewhat but the difference between official polls and what one hears from ordinary people is quite stark.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

If either Binay or Roxas win it, and it is viewed that the election was stolen (again) by the corrupt political machine, it will not sit well. Especially since neither Binay nor Roxas have been in the news for weeks. It will be viewed that they didn't even bother with aggressive campaigning as it was already in the bag.

----------


## CaptainNemo

> Tough guy. Very little education. Widely rumored to have been heavily involved in the DDS (Davao Death Squads) which executed numerous criminals without trial. He admitted it years ago, then later denied it.
> 
> Rumor has three NPA attacking his home in the '90's, and being stuffed in oil drums and burned alive on his front lawn.
> 
> Latest, a month ago, told a guy to put out his cigarette when smoking in a No Smoking area. The guy didn't respond fast enough, so Duterte stuck his .38 in the guy's face and made him eat it.
> 
> That said, Davao is one of the cleanest cities I've ever been in. The surrounding areas are an NPA stronghold, but the city is safe and near crime free.
> 
> He's very attractive to Filipinos who see him as a tough, law and order guy. My wife likes him as well.
> ...


He sounds right out of an American "quit bustin ma balls kowalski" cop film... cue deep gravelly voice: "Dirty Duterte" - a maverick moral thug with a heart of gold who doesn't play by the rules but gets the job done.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

> "Dirty Duterte" - a maverick moral thug with a heart of gold who doesn't play by the rules but gets the job done.


Just the image he's working........................

----------


## Davis Knowlton

Just as he was really picking up speed, he made a real poor taste rape joke yesterday, about a real rape, and is seriously in the crapper again. But memories are short, and there are still three weeks to go......

----------


## bobo746

Gringo Honasan still about ?

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^Been a Senator for many years. Currently running for Vice-President.

----------


## bobo746

Made plenty of headlines in his day.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^Indeed he did.

----------


## AntRobertson

What about Pacquiao, I keep hearing rumors that he will make a run (though not this time obviously). 

His is an inspiring story but something tells me he would be a bit of a disaster as President.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^Manny is an Honorary High School graduate, an Honorary Air Force Lieutenant Colonel, and a generally absentee Congressman.

Higher office is very unlikely. But, it's the Philippines.......

----------


## AntRobertson

> Higher office is very unlikely


Ah goodo, cheers. 

It's just one of those things I've seen associated with his name from time to time: '... possible future Presidential candidate' etc. Was wondering if there was any actual substance to it.



> But, it's the Philippines.......


They wouldn't seriously consider a reality TV star would they??  :Very Happy:

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^Well, there was Erap.............

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> Gringo Honasan still about ?


 This was taken a few years ago in bohol, he,s still very much active

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> ^Well, there was Erap.............


Taken about the same time, Being the mayors probably not as lucrative as being el presidente but at least you get to have your ugly mug on the back of a trike

----------


## Davis Knowlton

> Just as he was really picking up speed, he made a real poor taste rape joke yesterday, about a real rape, and is seriously in the crapper again. But memories are short, and there are still three weeks to go......


Australian Embassy blasted Duterte on-line about the rape comment - which was about a case involving an Australian missionary about 30 years ago.

Duterte told them to STFU and mind their own fucking business.

There were so many comments from Duterte supporters the Aussie Embassy had to take down their website.

----------


## forreachingme

Foreigners are strictly not allowed to be involved in any of the political circus going on. It is clearly stated at immigration when entering the country. Can face deportation.

Journalist killing is as well high on the list in Philippines.

Keeping quiet in the hammock.

(was yesterday in the town hall, lots of political supporters in coloured T-shirts were getting paid for touring the roads with loud speakers...)

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^Despite this rape comment, and the resulting hysteria, as always, orchestrated by Gabriella, Duterte is still looking really strong in my neck of the woods. Binay and Roxas continue to mumble from the sidelines, Miriam is near invisible, Poe hasn't been heard of much in a few days, and Duterte is still center stage.

----------


## callippo

it's going to be close. Closer than I thought it would be, but I still  think Poe is going to just shade this with Duterte having done amazingly  well really, to come in at #2. Duterte's camp is the one that is making  all the noise, but I think there may be such a thing as a 'silent  majority' even in the Philippines, who's reputation as being the  noisiest country in the world is fully deserved.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^No telling. Few weeks to go. If Poe takes it, I think the result will be accepted. If Binay or Roxas come out on top, folks down here are talking EDSA3 and taking to the streets.

----------


## katie23

Lots of Duterte supporters in my office. Accdg to V, the other Filipina on the Yangon-KL flight, Duterte is strong in her ofc too.  

Duterte made a stupid comment abt that Australian missionary. I think his mouth is his biggest enemy.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

> I think his mouth is his biggest enemy.


Absolutely. He wouldn't even be in the race if the other options weren't even worse.

Much like the US, you don't vote for the best, you vote for the least bad.

----------


## Hans Mann

*Duterte apologises for rape remark*

Mr Duterte is popular despite, or perhaps because of, his controversial comments
A leading Philippines presidential candidate, Rodrigo Duterte, has apologised for comments about the rape and murder of an Australian missionary.

Video showing Mr Duterte making light of Jacqueline Hamill's assault during a prison riot in Davao City in 1989 caused outrage in the Philippines.

He was the mayor of the city at the time, and said she was so beautiful "the mayor should have been first".

Mr Duterte had initially said his comment was simply "how men talk".

But in his apology he insisted: "There was no intention of disrespecting our women and those who have been victims of this horrible crime."

"Sometimes my mouth can get the better of me," he added in his statement.

Mr Duterte is known for his irreverent speeches, sexual boasts, and inflammatory statements, including once proposing the mass execution of suspected criminals.

He built his political reputation on a tough approach to crime-fighting in Davao city, which he has run for 22 years.

Mr Duterte has been mobbed by supporters throughout much of the election campaign which culminates next mont.

President Benigno Aquino's spokesman Herminio Coloma had said comments showed Mr Duterte was "unfit" for presidential office and reflected his "utter lack of respect for women".

Rival presidential candidate, Vice-President Jejomar Binay, was even more blunt: "You are a crazy maniac who doesn't respect women and doesn't deserve to be president."

Human Rights Watch (HRW) Deputy Asia Director Phil Robertson said the comments "were a disgusting endorsement of sexual violence" for which Mr Duterte should be utterly condemned.

In 2015 HRW had described Mr Duterte as the death squad mayor for his tactics in dealing with violent crime in Davao, with more than 1,000 people being killed.

Philippine presidential candidate Duterte apologises for rape remark - BBC News

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^And still leading in all the polls.......

----------


## Davis Knowlton

Told the US Ambassador to STFU today. Said if US and Oz don't like Phil politics, we can always break off relations with them later.

Keeps running his mouth....keeps getting stronger in the polls. Poe is losing votes to him at a serious rate.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

Nine days to go. Duterte still has a very commanding lead over Poe (12%). He's way ahead of party hacks Binay and Roxas. Not unexpectedly, the party machine of the old guard has rolled out their smear campaign against Duterte, which appears to be backfiring. Duterte continues to run his mouth making outrageous statements while saying little sensible about economics or foreign policy - but, his largely poor block of rabid supporters don't appear to care.

The Governor of Cavite, a huge voting bloc, has pulled his support from one of the party hacks and has thrown his weight behind Duterte - a big win.

Santiago continues to whine and babble incoherently - at 2%.

Anything can happen in the next 9 days, but Duterte is looking like a sure winner unless things really go tits up.

----------


## Takeovers

My wife attended mass, she's catholic of course. The priest gave a sermon on the elections. His advice, when offered money for your vote, just take it and vote for your personal favorite anyway.

The rumor goes around unrefuted that the local catholic hierarchy up to the bishop is in favor of Duterte, as is the non catholic Iglesia ni Christo.

Both the insignificant communist NPA and the muslim rebels in the south have announced they will lay down arms when Duterte is elected.

It seems also that some establishment bigwigs are changing sides and endorse Duterte.

----------


## bobo746

No violence yet ?

----------


## Davis Knowlton

> My wife attended mass, she's catholic of course. The priest gave a sermon on the elections. His advice, when offered money for your vote, just take it and vote for your personal favorite anyway.
> 
> The rumor goes around unrefuted that the local catholic hierarchy up to the bishop is in favor of Duterte, as is the non catholic Iglesia ni Christo.
> 
> Both the insignificant communist NPA and the muslim rebels in the south have announced they will lay down arms when Duterte is elected.
> 
> It seems also that some establishment bigwigs are changing sides and endorse Duterte.


Barring massive fraud, I don't see how he can lose at this point. In a five-way race, he has consistently polled at around 32%. Roxas and Poe are statistically tied for second, at least ten points down. Binay has dropped into the teens, and Santiago remains steady at 2%. Mindanao polls at a staggering 87% for Duterte.

The President, using Senator Trillanes as his tool, has pulled out every dirty trick in the book to discredit Duterte and push Roxas, to little avail.

The actions of the President have been quite disgusting, reminding voters of just what they are trying to get rid of.

If the election is stolen, expect nationwide protests, probably turning violent.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

> No violence yet ?


Couple of incidents in remote provinces, mostly dealing with local races. Not much - yet.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

> The rumor goes around unrefuted that the local catholic hierarchy up to the bishop is in favor of Duterte, as is the non catholic Iglesia ni Christo.
> 
> It seems also that some establishment bigwigs are changing sides and endorse Duterte.


Yes, INC came out for Duterte last night. No word yet from the paedophile club. Some establishment types, seeing which way the wind's blowing, are indeed jumping ship.

I wouldn't want to be Trillanes if Duterte wins.

----------


## Takeovers

> Barring massive fraud, I don't see how he can lose at this point. In a five-way race, he has consistently polled at around 32%. Roxas and Poe are statistically tied for second, at least ten points down. Binay has dropped into the teens, and Santiago remains steady at 2%.


Is it possible, that Binay pulls out and recommends Poe or Roxas? I am not at all familiar with the intricacies of polictics here. Except I noted that increasingly desperate attempts were made to discredit Duterte.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

> Originally Posted by Davis Knowlton
> 
> Barring massive fraud, I don't see how he can lose at this point. In a five-way race, he has consistently polled at around 32%. Roxas and Poe are statistically tied for second, at least ten points down. Binay has dropped into the teens, and Santiago remains steady at 2%.
> 
> 
> Is it possible, that Binay pulls out and recommends Poe or Roxas? I am not at all familiar with the intricacies of polictics here. Except I noted that increasingly desperate attempts were made to discredit Duterte.


I think it's too late. After all the efforts to smear Duterte, it would be seen as another government-orchestrated attempt to steal the election. Plus, there's no guarantee Binay supporters would shift their votes to Roxas or Poe, vice Duterte.

I'm all set if it goes to shit. Got my Duterte T-shirts and bumper stickers, extra bottled water, cooking gas and gas for the generator. Let the games begin....

BTW. just saw that Binay, at a rally today, said surveys (which show him a weak 4th) are shit and that he's gonna 'surge' in for the big win.

----------


## Takeovers

> BTW. just saw that Binay, at a rally today, said surveys (which show him a weak 4th) are shit and that he's gonna 'surge' in for the big win.


Yeah, I heard him talk about a silent majority. If he expects the COMELEC to deliver that majority and it happens, I guess, shit is really going to hit the fan. What I rather expect is that the polls may underestimate Duterte. He will be elected by many of the working poor all over the country, people who have never voted before and are therefore underrepresented in the polls.

Fortunately that won't be evident before we leave on tuesday.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

The filth from the government is really flowing now. A HUGE anti-Duterte media TV campaign is expected in the three days before the election.

But, I think the obvious coordinated attacks are failing as they are simply so obvious.

----------


## forreachingme

Prospects Under A Duterte Presidency: Scenario Analysis

Posted By: TAPAT. Ang Balitang Totoo  3 Comments


by  Fr. Amado L. Picardal, CSsR

As elections draw near, the possibility of Rodrigo Duterte becoming president has become imminent barring last minute extraordinary developments or miraculous events that would derail his candidacy  the latest of which is the allegation of hidden wealth.

If the surveys are to be believed, and his supporters refuses to believe all the allegations against him, he is assured of getting at least 33% of the votes.

The question now is what could happen when he becomes president. Will he be able to carry out what he promised and intends to do?  Will he be able to fulfill the expectations of his followers?

This is an attempt at presenting a scenario analysis based on what Duterte promised to do as reported  in the media and the possible consequences should he carry these out.

What Duterte  Promised and Intends to Do

What attracted many voters to Duterte is the promise of change. Pagbabago, Disiplina. This has been his battle-cry. This is reminiscent of Marcos battle-cry when he declared Martial Law and promised to create a New Society (Bagong Lipunan) with discipline as one of the pre-requisites (sa ikauunlad ng bayan, disiplina ang kailangan). To many his of followers, Duterte is the last hope of the country, the only one who can save the country  the Messiah.

At the core of his agenda is to stamp out criminality and corruption by all means necessary. This include extrajudicial killings, ignoring the rule of law and basic human rights of suspects which he regard as a Western concept. As Mayor of Davao, he was accused of inspiring and supporting the Davao Death Squad which has murdered 1,424 victims from 1998-2015. This earned him the name of the Punisher. He boasted that if elected, it will be bloody  the 1,000 will become 100,000. He said that the fish in Manila bay will grow fat. There wont be any need to build prisons, just more funeral parlors.  This would imply multiplying and unleashing the death squads nation-wide. The targets are mainly suspected criminals. But in a speech to the Kilusang Mayo Uno (KMU), he warned them not to strike during his term of office  otherwise he will also kill them.

In carrying this out, he will not brook any opposition. He warned congress, the Commission on Human Rights, and the Ombudsman not to resist this campaign. Otherwise, he will close down or abolish congress if it starts impeachment proceedings against him.

In his latest speech in April 28, 2016 during the release of the military man held prisoner by the NPA, Duterte reiterated the following:

Since the present setup and constitution is not enough to effect change, he will abolish congress and the constitution and form a revolutionary government. He will start a revolution from within  (similar to Marcos idea of a revolution from the center).

He will declare a ceasefire with the NPA and resume the peace process and quickly reach a peace agreement.

Earlier he had expressed his desire to enter into a coalition government with the communists. He promised to give them  cabinet positions. In a speech he told the NPA, that if he becomes president, the NPA will have one foot in Malacanang. He declared that he will be the first leftist president of the Philippines. While denying that he is  a communist, he affirmed that he is a socialist.  Based on his pronouncements, the form of government that Duterte will try to adopt can be labeled as autocratic-socialist in coalition with the communists and moving towards a parliamentary-federal form of government. Marcos way of governing is Duterte model. Duterte promised to give Marcos a heros burial. The only difference between Duterte and Marcos is that Marcos was not a leftist and the communists were the targets of repression and extrajudicial killings. Under a Duterte government, the communists will be partners and they can help in eliminating suspected criminals. After all, the first batch of the Davao Death Squads were composed of former communists/Sparrow units hit-men.

In various interviews, especially with Vice Ganda, Duterte declared his support for gay marriage and divorce. So these would be some of the changes that he would introduce especially with a new constitution. With a new constitution, term limits can be abolished. So he can reign for as long as he wishes.



Worst-Case Scenarios

Many things can happen under a Duterte Presidency. What I will present is the worst-case scenario if he carries through what he promised and intended to do. I hope this will not happen. None of this will happen if he just sits back, relax and bask in his power and glory and does very little to change society or if he plays his cards very well.

After his inauguration, President Duterte is expected to immediately launch his anti-criminality drive. He has given himself 3-6 months to stamp out criminality or he will resign. If he follows the rule of law and due process six years is not enough to do this. The PNP will have to engage in intelligence gathering or search their data base. They will then have to do case build up, find evidence, and file the case in court. Since the judicial system is very weak the cases will drag in court for many years.

So shortcuts have to be made, like what happened in Davao. This means organizing and multiplying the death squads all over the country franchise style. Training will be rapidly conducted while barangay units are required submit the names of the notorious drug users, pushers, petty thieves, etc. There will be police officers who will handle the death squads. Other police officers will be emboldened to carry out extrajudicial killings on their own as they are encourage to take the law into their hands with impunity. This will require a huge budget which can be taken from the intelligence fund. If a peace agreement is immediately reached with the CPP, he may request the NPA  to also form their own death squads to go after the suspected criminals.

The bodies will pile up unless the death squads concentrate on a few high-profile targets  or the big criminals (crime bosses, drug lords). It is easier to eliminate the juvenile delinquents and the small fries. Fighting against drug lords will be more difficult especially through extrajudicial killings. To protect themselves, these criminal syndicates could build up their armed components  and engage the death squads and there will be war in the streets  a la Mexico. Violence could escalate.

The bigger problem is that there are many police personnel and politicians who are also involved in criminality  many are big time criminals. This could be complicated if they are targeted by the death squads.  As the spiral of violence continues and the killing spree escalates, there are two possible reaction:

The first is silence or even applause. The majority will support the killings and not raise an outcry. They think that those suspects deserve to be killed. This is the price to be paid if they want to walk at night without fear.

The other response is civil society including the leaders of the Church could speak out and demand investigation and accountability. The Commission on Human Rights will act and there will be demand for congressional hearing.

If the government fails to address the killings, there will be groups that will raise the issue at the international level. A case could be filed in the International Criminal Court. If he is successfully prosecuted, he could be isolated internationally and sanctions could be imposed on the country like what happened to Syria and Iran.

Meanwhile, as the six months deadline expires and he is not able to stamp out criminality, Duterte will be pressured to keep his word and resign from the presidency.

The possibility of resigning is remote since he has been known to renege on his promises. He is also afraid that if he resigns, he is vulnerable to lawsuits and could end up in prison.

Impeachment proceedings could be filed in congress and the trial will be conducted by the senate. He will be most vulnerable because he has very few allies among senators and representatives. Unlike previous presidents who had the power to release pork barrel to representatives and senators and therefore attracted turn-coats, this power has been taken away by the Supreme Court due to its unconstitutionality. So Duterte will be unable to control congress and senate.

There could be two grounds for his impeachment: corruption (hidden wealth, failure to declare in SALN his assets  ala CJ Corona) and human right violations (extrajudicial killings). This could happen within the first six months.

If as he promised, he will abolish congress and form a revolutionary government if he is impeached, he will find it impossible.  The constitution does not give him such power so this would be an unconstitutional and illegal act. To carry this out successfully he has to operate outside the law. He needs the support of the police, the military, the political parties.  He also needs the support of the citizenry who can go out to the streets and form as his people power that will defend him. He is assured of one third of the adult population that supported him and voted for him although how many are willing to fight it out in the streets remains to be seen. He can rely on the support of Pastor Quiboloy  the appointed son of God  and his followers. He can also rely on the Iglesia ni Cristo. But there could also be many supporters who would likely turn against him once the issue of corruption is proven (like what happened to Erap).

If during the early period of his presidency, he is able to make peace with the communists and enter into an alliance with them, he can count on their support to establish a revolutionary government. He could have at his disposal their legal organization, the mass bases and the armed component  the NPA. This is an opportunity for them to later dominate the government and eventually seize state power which is their ultimate objective.

The PDP-LABAN is a hollow party with few members in the senate and congress, so it cannot provide substantial support to Duterte  in the halls of congress especially if an impeachment proceeding is initiated.

Since he does not have any legal  basis for dissolving congress and form a revolutionary government, Duterte cannot rely on the police and military to support him. If they hold on to their professionalism, they will not follow illegal orders.  Besides, many in the military have branded him as a traitor for his alliance with the CPP/NPA. So his order to close down congress could be ignored as the impeachment proceedings continue.

There will be turmoil in the streets as civil society and the Church mobilize rallies against him and his supporters face them off. There could be clashes in the streets.

As this is happening, due to uncertainty, the economy will suffer. The capital flight that has started even before the elections will continue. This will be worsened with his coalition with the communists and the clashes in the streets. There could be an economic crisis if the uncertainty and instability continue and if he tries to impose a nationalist and socialist economy. If he is true to his socialist ideology, this could mean introducing a socialist economy which usually includes state control of the means of production and the nationalization of major industries (this type of socialism has already been abandoned by former socialist countries like Russia, China and Vietnam).

With his anti-US stance and  perceived pro-China sentiments, and with his alliance with the Communists, the US would probably make sure that he does not stay in power for long since he is perceived as a threat to their long term interest  which is the dominance in Asia and the South-China/West Philippine Sea. It would not be surprising if  the CIA is already very busy.

There could be sections within the military that will be organizing for a possible coup or for withdrawing their support (like what happened during EDSA II that toppled Estrada in 2000). A revolutionary coalition government with the Communists will provoke counter-revolution.

What happens next will depend on who will be the vice-president and how far Duterte is able to carry out his intention in abolishing congress and installing a revolutionary government in  coalition with the Communists.

If the vice-president is Bongbong Marcos, he could take over as president if Duterte is impeached or is forced to resign. However, civil society and the Church wont be enthusiastic to carry out another people power if it means handing over to Bongbong the presidency. It will be the return of another Marcos to Malacanang.  If Lenny Robredo is the vice-president, that will be another story.  There will be more vigorous effort to oust Duterte.

There are other alternative scenarios beside what has been discussed above. One of the risks that Duterte faces is an assassination attempt. This could come from the CIA , the military, or crime lords he is wants to eliminate extrajudicially. The other uncertainty is his health. He is already 71 years old and suffering from several diseases that will continue to worsen (Buergers disease  the disease causes inflammation and thrombosis in small and medium-sized blood vessels, typically in the legs and leading to gangrene. It has been associated with smoking. Another is Barrets esophagus that leads to cancer). In an interview, he once said that he could be the first president to die in Malacanang.

Thus, it is not certain if he can complete his term of office or hold on to power. Duterte has been projected as a superhero or a messiah who can save the Philippines. There is a tendency to  liken him to Mussolini and Hitler. But Mussolini had his National Fascist Party and Blackshirts and Hitler had his National Socialist Party and SS. Both dictators  had strong political parties and organized movements backing them. Duterte has none of this except his DDS, a moribund PDP-Laban and possible support of the CPP/NDF/NPA which may not be enough. Being commander in chief does not guarantee loyalty and support from the AFP if he operates outside the constitution and is perceived by them as a traitor for his connection with the CPP/NPA. Although he promised to double  their salaries, that is not enough to buy their loyalty. In a Rappler interview,  he hinted about a purge within the military for those who will not cooperate and talked about the Manila Bay as wide enough for them (his comment about the fish in Manila Bay getting fat is not only for criminals). Hyperbole?  If he does this, this could even endanger him more.

What is most doubtful is if he really can get things done and bring about genuine and meaningful change or will he lead our country to ruin. He may have the political will but he lacks the political machinery and the other leadership skills like vision, compassion, integrity and emotional intelligence necessary to effect genuine change. It is doubtful if he can effectively and single-handedly eliminate criminality and corruption. He himself has been accused of being a criminal and as corrupt as other politicians with the extrajudicial killings and allegations of hidden wealth. His power is limited. The presidency is just one branch of government. Congress is not like the city council that he can easily dominate, dictate upon or abolish. He doesnt have control of the Supreme Court. There are independent institutions that can hound him if he commits any abuse of power such as the Ombudsman and the Commission of Human Rights. He cannot do anything he wants to get his own way no matter how much he may curse or bully his way through. The whole country is not a city like Davao.

His other option is to just sit back and relax and enjoy his remaining years in Malacanang and try to survive the next six years, doing very little. But the specter of impeachment will always be there due to allegations of hidden wealth which is not reflected in his SALN. One thing is sure  those who voted him will be disappointed. But this always happens because Filipinos always expect too much from their presidents without realizing that the presidents power is limited  he cannot be the Messiah or the Savior of the country. They fail to realize that change begins within each one, and together they can change Philippine society.

A legacy that a Duterte presidency could leave behind is that of government officials, police officers and military personnel that have gotten used to extra-judicial killings, who think of themselves as above the law and act as judge and executioner, thereby weakening instead of reforming and strengthening the judicial and law enforcement system. Another legacy could be that of imposing an autocratic rule that had been rejected by People Power 30 years ago. The worst legacy is a people who have lost their conscience  of knowing what is right and wrong  fully supporting mass murder and the violation of human rights and  disregarding the rule of law and due process,  who think that there is nothing wrong with cursing, committing adultery, lying and stealing. It is a people who have lost their soul and freely embraced their dark side.

Let us pray to God that we will be spared from this catastrophe.

Taken from here : Prospects under a Duterte Presidency: Scenario Analysis ? Tapat News

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^Perfect example of what the government and their political machine is flooding the blogs and press they control with - Duterte = end of the world!

And he does - for the fat cats and entrenched families that have treated the country as their private cash cow for generations.

----------


## CaptainNemo

> ^Despite this rape comment, and the resulting hysteria, as always, orchestrated by Gabriella, Duterte is still looking really strong in my neck of the woods. Binay and Roxas continue to mumble from the sidelines, Miriam is near invisible, Poe hasn't been heard of much in a few days, and Duterte is still center stage.


I've seen Flipperina women on social media posting extremely supportive photo memes of him, like he has a cult following. It seems very polarised and tribal, just like America, where people fall in behind a tough leader on both sides of any make-believe ideological spectrum, simply because they believe they can win; any brainfarts are just collateral damage. Obama was the first social media president of America - high on style; low on substance; Trump is the obvious reaction to that - a reflection indeed. 
I imagine in Flipperstan it's very much more about tribalism and ethnic and religious affiliation, and client-relationship bungs; and very little about ideology. Is there a party campaigning for a welfare state and redistribution of wealth, and reform of corruption? I doubt it.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^It's very much poor vs rich. A few entrenched wealthy political dynasties have run this place for generations. Tomorrow, this could change - and it terrifies them.

If Duterte wins, I don't see the status quo fading quietly away. They will do anything necessary to get him out.

But, they're a hell of a lot of poor people here - across the entire country.

We shall see......

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> Prospects Under A Duterte Presidency: Scenario Analysis
> 
> Posted By: TAPAT. Ang Balitang Totoo  3 Comments
> 
> 
> by  Fr. Amado L. Picardal, CSsR
> 
> As elections draw near, the possibility of Rodrigo Duterte becoming president has become imminent barring last minute extraordinary developments or “miraculous events” that would derail his candidacy – the latest of which is the allegation of hidden wealth.
> 
> ...


Very good article that. One thing that strikes me about the Philippines is that they do have quite an uninhibited press and large readership of newspapers in English and Tagalog, haven't noticed a lot of censorship with that.im hoping they have a fair election and that things don't turn grisly but I reckon duterte will get in simply because everyone else is mediocre. Weather or not he will be good for the economy remains to be seen . But looking back on the past few presidents they all seem to get elected by the people on emotion and nepotism rather than people actually considering what the economic outcome will be , eraps a good example of that.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

[quote=beerlaodrinker;3265884] One thing that strikes me about the Philippines is that they do have quite an uninhibited press and large readership of newspapers in English and Tagalog, haven't noticed a lot of censorship with that quote]

Second highest in the world over the past 25 years in murders of journalists, only beaten out by Iraq. Just saying..................

----------


## forreachingme

DU30, The Punisher got it with over 40% was just told

Hopefully not too much killing but good change in the Phils.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^Haven't heard that. The polls aren't even closed. Polls were to close at 5PM, but were extended until 6PM in many places, and 9PM in some.

There's no way they have a count yet.


^As of the time of your post Du30 has a commanding lead, but that's with less than 20% counted.

As of now, with some polling stations still open, it's playing out as predicted, with Du30, followed by Poe, then Roxas, then Binay, then Miriam. By tomorrow morning, we should have a pretty good idea.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

Count is progressing quickly. Du30 is way ahead, with about 50% of the count in. He's at 39% to Poe's 22%, with the party hacks at 21% and 13%, and sad Miriam at 4%.

63% of the count is in. Du30 is at about 40% in this 5-way race. Looks to be near impossible to beat.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

[QUOTE=Davis Knowlton;3266084]


> One thing that strikes me about the Philippines is that they do have quite an uninhibited press and large readership of newspapers in English and Tagalog, haven't noticed a lot of censorship with that quote]
> 
> Second highest in the world over the past 25 years in murders of journalists, only beaten out by Iraq. Just saying..................


My bad, I used to read the papers daily when in the Philippines, there were a few shitty tabloid style ones , the Philippine enquirer used to be about the most balanced. Noticed a few journalalists who weren't afraid to speak there mind, one guy who's last name escapes me know but was called conrado something or other, his column was called Here's the rub, quite an entertaining writer , sure hope he didn't piss anyone off. Here in Laos we get fuck all news in English, newspaper readership isn't populat mostly because it's so heavily censored, or perhaps the Lao don't want to read in case they have to " think to mut"

----------


## David48atTD

On a slight aside.

Where ever happened to the Philippine boxer who turned politician a few years back?

Or have I got my facts ass up?

----------


## bobo746

^ Manny Pacquiao.

----------


## bobo746

Duterte takes early lead | The Manila Times Online

*Duterte takes early lead*

DAVAO City Mayor Rodrigo Duterte took an early lead in the partial  and unofficial count of votes late Monday, securing a wide margin ahead  of his closest rival, Sen. Grace Poe.
 In the partial tally of the Parish Pastoral Council for Responsible  Voting (PPCRV), the tough-talking mayor got 11,084,850 votes as of 8:30  p.m. Poe trailed with 6,303,528 votes, while Liberal Party presidential  bet Manuel “Mar” Roxas 2nd placed third with 6,117,430 votes.
 Vice President Jejomar Binay of the United Nationalist Alliance got  3,755,745 votes and Sen. Miriam Defensor-Santiago had 1,150,924 votes.
 The partial results from the transparency survey covered 49 percent  of the clustered precincts and do not include the votes from overseas  and local absentee voting.

----------


## bobo746

Looks like he will get there.

----------


## bobo746

Philippines Presidential Election: Rodrigo Duterte headed for victory

*‘Trump of the East’ Rodrigo Duterte poised for huge victory*

*RODRIDO Duterte, the foul-mouthed  candidate who’s been dubbed the “Trump of the East”, is headed for a  huge victory in the Philippines’ presidential election.* 

After  more than half of the population of 100 million people lined up in the  blazing heat on Monday to elect a new president, an unofficial partial  tally suggests the 71-year-old former lawyer holds a strong lead with 38  per cent of the vote. Polls have now closed and while a result isn’t  expected for a few hours, his nearest rival Senator Grace Poe, who’s  hovering around 22 per cent, has conceded defeat.
Duterte, the brash mayor of the southern city of Davao, told _CNN Philippines_ after receiving the early results: “I ain’t there until I am there. If it is my destiny to be there then I accept it.”
Duterte  has been making headlines with his controversial and extreme stance on  crime. If elected, he has promised to end corruption within three to six  months, pledging to kill all the criminals in the country, feed their  bodies to fish, then pardon himself if found guilty of mass murder.  Rights groups allege Duterte allowed vigilante squads to kill more than  1,000 suspected criminals during his years as mayor.
In addition  to being likened to Republican presidential nominee Donald Trump,  Duterte has been nicknamed “The Punisher” and “Duterte Harry”, a  reference to Clint Eastwood’s character in 1971 film, _Dirty Harry_.
On  Saturday, outgoing president Benigno Aquino launched a fierce verbal  attack on the insurgent candidate, likening his rise to that of Adolf  Hitler. “I need your help to stop the return of terror in our land. I  cannot do it alone,” Aquino implored. “We should remember how Hitler  came to power. If you allow them to oppress your fellow man and you do  not speak up, you will be the next one to be oppressed.”
Duterte responded by dismissing Aquino as a “son of a wh***”.

----------


## bobo746

Very quiet then.

At least 10 dead in PH election day violence

*At least 10 dead in PH election day violence*

  Authorities describe the violence as isolated incidents and that the overall conduct of the elections is peaceful 

MANILA, Philippines – At least 10 people died across the Philippines in election day violence on Monday, May 9, as gunmen attacked polling stations, ambushed vehicles and stole vote-counting machines, police said.
 However authorities described the violence as isolated incidents and that the overall conduct of the elections – which saw tens of millions of people cast their votes for president and 18,000 other positions – was peaceful.
 From 12 midnight to 2 pm on May 9, the Armed Forces of the  Philippines National Election Monitoring Center monitored 22  election-related violent incidents, it said in a statement, leading to  10 deaths and 3 wounded.
 In the worst attack, 7 people were shot dead in an ambush before dawn in Rosario, a town just outside of Manila known for political violence, Chief Inspector Jonathan del Rosario, spokesman for a national police electionmonitoring task force, told Agence France-Presse.
 In Guindulungan, Maguindanao, where warlord-politicians have their own private armies, a voter was shot dead inside a polling station, police said.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

> ^ Manny Pacquiao.


Very close to winning his senatorial bid. Currently running #9 with 90% of the votes in...top 12 get in.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

> Very quiet then.
> 
> At least 10 dead in PH election day violence
> 
> *At least 10 dead in PH election day violence*
> 
>   Authorities describe the violence as isolated incidents and that the overall conduct of the elections is peaceful 
> 
> MANILA, Philippines  At least 10 people died across the Philippines in election day violence on Monday, May 9, as gunmen attacked polling stations, ambushed vehicles and stole vote-counting machines, police said.
> ...


Yep. Quiet.  Most of the dead (7) were in one incident in an election violence-prone town.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

90% of the votes are in.

Duterte wins in the biggest landslide in Philippine history.

Now he's got it - let's see how he does with it.

----------


## aging one

Manny is running for the senate there and seems to have a good chance to make it.

Recently retired eight-division world champion Manny Pacquiao cast  his ballot Monday in the Philippines and is close to winning his bid to  become a senator, running a solid ninth with 14.7 million votes,  according to Pacquiao spokesman Fred Sternburg.
 With 89% of the precincts counted, Pacquiao has 14,696,558 votes. The  three vote-getters behind him each have 13 million-plus votes. The top  12 make it to the Senate.
 Pacquiao won a month ago against Timothy Bradley in what he said was  his final professional fight. Afterwards he said he was officially  retired.
 Pacquiao voted in his home area of southern Sarangani province Monday  morning. According to the Washington Post, voter preference surveys put  him near the top of the senatorial candidates, recovering from an  earlier drop in his ratings due to his remarks about same-sex marriage.
 Pacquiao is the most famous Filipino athlete of all time and is among the wealthiest athletes in the world.
 He has represented Sarangani in the House of Representatives since 2010.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

> Manny is running for the senate there and seems to have a good chance to make it.
> 
> Recently retired eight-division world champion Manny Pacquiao cast  his ballot Monday in the Philippines and is close to winning his bid to  become a senator, running a solid ninth with 14.7 million votes,  according to Pacquiao spokesman Fred Sternburg.
>  With 89% of the precincts counted, Pacquiao has 14,696,558 votes. The  three vote-getters behind him each have 13 million-plus votes. The top  12 make it to the Senate.
>  Pacquiao won a month ago against Timothy Bradley in what he said was  his final professional fight. Afterwards he said he was officially  retired.
>  Pacquiao voted in his home area of southern Sarangani province Monday  morning. According to the Washington Post, voter preference surveys put  him near the top of the senatorial candidates, recovering from an  earlier drop in his ratings due to his remarks about same-sex marriage.
>  Pacquiao is the most famous Filipino athlete of all time and is among the wealthiest athletes in the world.
>  He has represented Sarangani in the House of Representatives since 2010.


Let's hope now that he's 'retired' he actually shows up occasionally.

----------


## aging one

That would help eh Davis?  Do your legislators sleep through most of the proceedings as they do here?

----------


## Davis Knowlton

Most....but not Manny, who has almost never shown up.

----------


## AntRobertson

John Oliver has weighed in on the 'Trump of the East':

----------


## bobo746

> Duterte wins in the biggest landslide in Philippine history.  Now he's got it - let's see how he does with it.


That's the million dollar question.

----------


## forreachingme

One of his dream is to build up a local steel industry in the Phils, well better than only thinking of pocketing the money as to many did in past..

I seen the Thaksin drug elimination in Thailand, hopefully he will not be as radical, but the shaboo trade is to be taken care off, Cebu is said to be a difficult place now with too many addicts to the stuff...

Hostages, corruption, calamities, poverty, traffic, one that want to work has quite a few problemaic mandate here, wishing him well...

I not fully understood about vice, Cayetano is his choice but eventually it will be Marcos...let's see

----------


## Davis Knowlton

> I not fully understood about vice, Cayetano is his choice but eventually it will be Marcos...let's see


President and Vice-President run on separate tickets here unlike, for example, the US where the two are one package. Total number of votes wins here - thus a President could end up with a VP he wants...or one he detests.

Cayetano just conceded. It will be Marcos or Leni Robredo. Robredo currently has a very slight lead in a very close election. Look for major whinging if Marcos loses.

----------


## chassamui

> President and Vice-President run on  separate tickets here unlike, for example, the US where the two are one  package. Total number of votes wins here - thus a President could end up  with a VP he wants...or one he detests.


Sounds like an effective  balance mechanism to prevent tyranny or dictators.
Maybe the US should try it? Hillary as Potus and Trump as Veep. snigger

----------


## Davis Knowlton

> Sounds like an effective  balance mechanism to prevent tyranny or dictators.


In theory, yes. But it's pretty much up to the President how much, or little, he gives the VP to do. Most VPs are non-entities - remember Biden?

Unless, of course, the Prez croaks.......

----------


## forreachingme

Just so this is clear: When you voted for Duterte, you didn't vote for change. 

What you voted for was the candidate that could help you change. 

Yes, it's YOU that has to change. 

So stop cutting lines. Stop promoting ignorance. Stop jaywalking. Stop littering. Pay your taxes. Know the law. Follow the rules. Study your lessons. Get a job. Go help someone. Plant a tree. Invest in goodness. Make a positive impact. 

Because the statement "Change is Coming" is not a battlecry you shout to the world; it's a solemn promise you make to yourself. 

And if that change does not come, it's less of his failure as a President and more of our collective failure as a nation.

----------


## bobo746

Another First.

Geraldine Roman to be Philippines' first transgender politician - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)

*Geraldine Roman to be Philippines' first transgender politician*

----------


## harrybarracuda

*Deleted*

----------


## harrybarracuda

*Deleted as well fuck it, I'm going for a coffee and a smoke*

----------


## David48atTD

Link with the acceptance ... Anti-establishment firebrand Rodrigo Duterte claims huge win in Philippine election - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)

Anti-establishment firebrand Rodrigo Duterte has claimed a huge win in  the Philippine presidential elections after an incendiary campaign  dominated by his profanity-laced vows to kill criminals.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^Wow! The Aussies really went all out on that reporting! Well done for your one sentence.

Now back to the roo news for today...............Thanks David...added a lot.

----------


## CR7CristianoRonaldo

Lets hope 'bongbong' doesn't get VP
Though I realize Ilocarnos seem to still like that family

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^Still very, very close. I've learned to expect anything/everything after living here for every presidency since Marcos other than FVR's six years, but I still just can't comprehend the attraction of the Marcos clan. Just flat ass bewilders me.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> ^Still very, very close. I've learned to expect anything/everything after living here for every presidency since Marcos other than FVR's six years, but I still just can't comprehend the attraction of the Marcos clan. Just flat ass bewilders me.


Me to, but I guess he built a bit of infrastructure in his home province of illocos .they do have some pretty decent concrete roads up there, and Imelda pumped some money into Samar , where she was from. Funny business Filipino politics.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Spoke to a couple of flip mates in Vientiane today, they are ecstatic he got in, they cast there vote for him at D flip embassy here

----------


## Davis Knowlton

> Originally Posted by Davis Knowlton
> 
> 
> ^Still very, very close. I've learned to expect anything/everything after living here for every presidency since Marcos other than FVR's six years, but I still just can't comprehend the attraction of the Marcos clan. Just flat ass bewilders me.
> 
> 
> Me to, but I guess he built a bit of infrastructure in his home province of illocos .they do have some pretty decent concrete roads up there, and Imelda pumped some money into Samar , where she was from. Funny business Filipino politics.


I had dinner with Imelda some years ago. Not sure what I was expecting, but it wasn't the highly intelligent, grounded lady I sat next to for several hours. Despite myself, I came away impressed.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> Originally Posted by beerlaodrinker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Davis Knowlton
> ...


Was chuck Norris there :Smile:

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^No. Just Chinese businessmen. More the pity.

----------


## bobo746

Manny Pacquiao edges towards Philippines presidency after winning upper house Senate seat - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)

*Manny Pacquiao edges towards Philippines presidency after winning upper house Senate seat*

Philippines boxing hero Manny Pacquiao is set to win a  seat in the upper house Senate, according to election results, taking  him a step closer to his dream of the country's presidency.
Pacquiao,  37, whose rise from desperate street kid to boxing superstar has made  him one of the nation's biggest heroes, retired from boxing last month  to become a full-time politician.
With more than 93 per cent of  voting centres accounted for from Monday's polls, the winner of an  unprecedented eight world championships had garnered 15.2 million votes,  more than enough to enter the Senate.
Pacquiao placed eighth out  of a field of 50 candidates in a national race where the top 12 win a  seat in the Upper House, a powerful legislative body that has often  served as a springboard to higher office.
Regarded as an icon in the impoverished nation, Pacquiao's boxing matches have regularly brought the country to a standstill.
The  high school dropout has parlayed his sporting successes into a fortune  from commercial endorsements, eventually moving into a political career,  serving two terms as a congressman.

----------


## Airportwo

[quote=beerlaodrinker;3267530][quote=Davis Knowlton;3267415 Funny business Filipino politics.[/quote]

That about sums it up! I lived in Manilla when Marcos was in power, after him was Corrie, elected because her husband was shot, then came Ramos, probably the most neutral of recent Presidents, then Estrada, what can you say about him, great actor! Gloria followed, she was just a crook from what I remember, so they went back to the good old Aquino family! & now........... Can't see him lasting long

----------


## reddog

Watching BBC news today and the reporter was interviewing a former US ambassador
to PI,the lefty reporter tried to mark Duterte as a murdering thug and unfit for power.
The US guy said it is a democracy and he won fair and square and people want change,
and as being a thug, he cleaned up Davao city in about the only way that was possible.
The yank was not worried about him being in power,PI needs cleaning up.

----------


## Storekeeper

Been interesting the past few weeks seeing the political posts of my Pinoy shipmates in regards to this Duterte fella. Seems many of them have faith in him. Personally I'm pessimistic and won't be surprised when he starts to "smell the marble".

----------


## Bettyboo

This could go horribly wrong...

----------


## Storekeeper

> This could go horribly wrong...


One of my dual citizen friends hates Trump but loves Duterte ... WTF am I missing? She stumped me with that one.

----------


## Bettyboo

What's not to love about the Trumpster?  :Smile: 

I could see Duterte shot or blown up within 6 months; especially if, as promised, he jet-skiis to the Spratleys and starts deporting the Chinese.

----------


## katie23

During the campaign period, Duterte was a very polarizing candidate. People either liked or hated him. So he got the majority vote, since all his fans voted for him, while the rest were split among the other candidates.  

There are rumors in my office of possible scenarios in the next few months or years - either of impeachment or assassination. Let's see...

Personally, I didn't vote for him, but since he's won, I think it will be good to have a president from Mindanao (for the first time). Hopefully that area will get developed and cleaned up (of wars and insurgents). 

In other news... a colleague disclosed earlier today that he grew up with Geraldine Roman, the first transgender politician in Congress. Geraldine was still Gerald, and back then he was (and still is) very intelligent. S/he transitioned when they were in university - parents were rich (political family) and paid for the transition (unlike other transgenders who pay for their own transition when they're adults already). Geraldine is very smart, speaks several languages, and was an editor of a paper/magazine (?) in Spain. For me, as long as she does her job well and is not corrupt, then it's all good.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Great to hear from someone actually residing in the Philippines and a local as well. It's a sure sign that things are changing when the elite get out voted and duterte gets the top job , and  even Geraldine gets accepted?a  despite the machismo culture in the Philippines  good luck to both of them

----------


## misskit

*US, China Warily Await Manila Leader's South Sea Stance*

MANILA—
When the Philippines officially declares Davao City Mayor Rodrigo Duterte president, the international community will be watching closely as his administration navigates a geopolitical landscape where tensions between China and the United States are escalating.

In the days following the May 9 election, which according to unofficial tallies resulted in a decisive win for the mayor, China expressed hope that a new administration would meet Beijing halfway to resolve its disputes with Manila in the South China Sea. “So as to put the ties of the two countries back on the track of sound development,” said China's Foreign Ministry spokesman Lu Kang.

Throughout the administration of President Benigno Aquino, Manila and Beijing had been at odds over sovereignty in the resource-rich sea.

Manila took a strong “what’s ours is ours” position, while Beijing reiterated its “indisputable sovereignty” over the sea. The two sides could not come to terms in bilateral talks, and the Aquino Foreign Ministry angered China when it took a multilateral track and filed an international arbitration case in 2013, the outcome of which is expected in the next month or so.

In recent years, China has turned disputed outcroppings -- most of which are listed in the Philippines case -- into artificial islands. The Philippines meanwhile, has strengthened military ties with the United States, which has stepped up its presence in the disputed sea.
*
Direct deal with Beijing*

Throughout his campaign, Duterte, 71, expressed a willingness to deal with China directly, mentioning joint development.

At one point, Duterte said he agreed with China for not participating in the case because even if any decision is binding, it has no enforcement mechanism. He also said if bilateral talks got nowhere, he would ride a jet ski to a disputed outcropping, plant a Philippine flag there and expect to die a hero at the hands of the Chinese.

Multiple attempts to contact Duterte transition officials for this story went unanswered.

more here  US, China Warily Await Manila Leader's South Sea Stance

----------


## Davis Knowlton

With over 99% of the votes in, it looks as if Bong Bong Marcos has lost his bid for the VP slot.

Although he will certainly continue to whine.

If he got every vote still outstanding, he couldn't win. And that is a very good thing.

----------


## callippo

wouldn't be surprised if many heads involved in the sale of drugs as well as a few that probably aren't, are rolling now in anticipation of June 30. Every officer of the law, even if they were previously as bent as a corkscrew, will want to gain the favor of the incoming president.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^Duterte just appointed the cop who will be the new chief of the Philippine National Police once he is on the throne. He's Duterte's guy from Davao...a one-star who is being jumped over a long line of senior police Generals.

He is known as "The Rock". Big, built like a tank, shaved head and hates drug dealers more than Duterte.

I'd be packing up if I was a drug dealer. The example they make of the first few they catch won't be pretty.

----------


## bobo746

> The example they make of the first few they catch won't be pretty.


Can't wait for that.I just hope it doesn't all turn to shit.
The lower classes need a break.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

The new Mayor of Cebu just authorized a $750 bounty to each police officer who kills a criminal "in the line of duty", as well as promising protection from prosecution.

Obama just rolled over and replaced the US Ambassador who upset Duterte; wonder if the Aussies will do the same?

----------


## PeeCoffee

How will this affect the tourism industry ? Might be good for PI.

I believe the Catholic Church might be upset over killings and hangings of criminals.

[CAVEAT: I don't reside in PI.]

----------


## Davis Knowlton

> I believe the Catholic Church might be upset over killings and hangings of criminals.


I reckon the church is going to be upset about quite a bit - possibly starting with the fact he called the Pope's mother a whore.

He said a few days ago that he believes in God, but not in organized religion.

I'd love to see the church here take it in the ass after centuries of oppressing the people.

----------


## PeeCoffee

Duterte sure has a way with words, eh.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^Does tend to shoot his mouth off..........frequently. Always been like that as I recall.

----------


## Takeovers

> Does tend to shoot his mouth off..........frequently. Always been like that as I recall.


He did say though that now he is elected president he will try to control his big mouth.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^Time will tell - a lifetime habit is hard to break.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

Today he called the Catholic Bishops "Sons of whores", accused the Church of being corrupt, hypocritical, involved in politics and of soliciting funds from political parties.

----------


## reddog

I am warming to the guy when he says this about the bishops,about time they heard some home truths.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

Also said he's thinking about family planning - possibly a three kids per family law similar to China's one per family law - now that will REALLY piss off the church.

----------


## PeeCoffee

> Today he called the Catholic Bishops "Sons of whores", accused the Church of being corrupt, hypocritical, involved in politics and of soliciting funds from political parties.


"Sons of Whores"...sounds like an interesting reality television show.

Did Duterte say those Bishops were related to the Pope too ...( on their mother's side) ?  ::spin::

----------


## Takeovers

> Also said he's thinking about family planning - possibly a three kids per family law similar to China's one per family law - now that will REALLY piss off the church.



My nephew got married while I was in the Philippines. For a church wedding a marriage seminar by the catholic church is mandatory. They were told that having 15 children is a really good thing. That goes even against the teaching of the pope. On his last visit to the Philippines he said having children is good but responsibly. You need to be able to feed and to educate them properly. That message seems lost to the church leaders in the Philippines.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

I fucking loathe the catholic church. Determined to keep the country in the Dark Ages. I've been here decades, and have never before seen anyone with the balls to take on the church. Good on him.

----------


## Takeovers

> Today he called the Catholic Bishops "Sons of whores", accused the Church of being corrupt, hypocritical, involved in politics and of soliciting funds from political parties.


Not really successful in controlling his big mouth yet. :Smile: 

While of course he is right, he could have formulated it slightly different.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

> Not really successful in controlling his big mouth yet.
> 
> While of course he is right, he could have formulated it slightly different.


He's a work in progress.

----------


## bobo746

I remember Cardinal Sin,never been a more appropiately named priest.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

He,s going after the telco,s and power cartels ( his words) to improve service and bring the price of Internet and power down or he will invite foreign competition in . He,s certainly hit the ground running and is prepared to kick some ass

----------


## Davis Knowlton

> He,s going after the telco,s and power cartels ( his words) to improve service and bring the price of Internet and power down or he will invite foreign competition in . He,s certainly hit the ground running and is prepared to kick some ass


And about time. Slowest and most expensive internet in Asia...most unreliable and expensive power in Asia.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> Originally Posted by beerlaodrinker
> 
> 
> He,s going after the telco,s and power cartels ( his words) to improve service and bring the price of Internet and power down or he will invite foreign competition in . He,s certainly hit the ground running and is prepared to kick some ass
> 
> 
> And about time. Slowest and most expensive internet in Asia...most unreliable and expensive power in Asia.


And been like that for decades to. nothing worse than a brownout when your midway through a shag :Smile: . im really starting to warm to the guy to.So far he,s full of surprises, hope he can make a difference.

----------


## Bettyboo

I suspect the fella has seen his last Christmas...

----------


## helge

Unless he's all mouth and only take on small fish, he is dead alright.

I reckon he'll live  :Smile:

----------


## misskit

*Philippine President-elect Denounced for Supporting Killing of Journalists*

International media groups are condemning recent remarks by Philippine's incoming president defending the killing of journalists in the Pacific archipelago.

President-elect Rodrigo Duterte told reporters during press conference Tuesday that many journalists have been killed because they are corrupt, and warned that others could be assassinated."

The Philippines is one of the most dangerous places in the world for journalists, with nearly 200 reporters killed over the last two decades.

The Committee to Protect Journalists issued a statement Wednesday saying Duterte's comments "apparently excusing extrajudicial killings threaten to make the Philippines into a killing field for journalists."

The 71-year-old Duterte, who served two decades as mayor of the southern city of Davao, won last month's presidential election with with bombastic, profanity-laced promises to stamp out crime and corruption, including pledges to kill criminals — drawing obvious comparisons to Donald Trump, the billionaire U.S. real estate mogul and presumptive Republican presidential party nominee.

His comments earned him support among long-suffering Philippine voters frustrated with poverty and inequality, as well as accusations from human rights groups that he ordered hundreds of extrajudicial killings while mayor of Davao.

Duterte has also drawn scorn over boasts about his sexual escapades and vulgar comments about women. He said during the campaign that he wished he had been first in line in the gang rape of an Australian missionary killed during a Davao jail riot in 1989.

During Tuesday's press conference, Duterte whistled at a female reporter in a sexually explicit manner.

Philippine President-elect Denounced for Supporting Killing of Journalists

----------


## misskit

*Philippine President-Elect Encourages Citizens to Kill Drug Dealers*

DAVAO – The Philippine president-elect Rodrigo Duterte, has encouraged the public to help him in his war against crime, urging citizens with guns to shoot and kill drug dealers who resist arrest and fight back in their neighborhoods.

In a nationally televised speech late Saturday, Rodrigo Duterte told a huge crowd in the southern city of Davao that Filipinos who help him battle crime will be rewarded.

“Please feel free to call us, the police, or do it yourself if you have the gun – you have my support,” Duterte said, warning of an extensive illegal drug trade that involves even the country’s police.

If a drug dealer resists arrest or refuses to be brought to a police station and threatens a citizen with a gun or a knife, “you can kill him,” Duterte said. “Shoot him and I’ll give you a medal.”

more  Philippine President-Elect Encourages Citizens to Kill Drug Dealers | Chiang Rai Times English Language Newspaper

----------


## bobo746

^ I hope this is mostly bluster,it could turn in to a shit fight.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

> ^ I hope this is mostly bluster,it could turn in to a shit fight.


Hard to know yet. He certainly does like to make inflammatory statements. Guess we'll just have to wait and see. It is a bit disturbing....

----------


## misskit

*Drug lords raise bounty for Duterte to P50M*

Incoming Philippine National Police (PNP) director Chief Supt. Ronald “Bato” Dela Rosa remains unfazed by the reported assassination threats against him and President-elect Rodrigo Duterte.
In an interview on ANC’s “Headstart” on Thursday, Dela Rosa said that the bounties for him and for Duterte had been raised from P10 million to P50 million because there were no takers.


Read more: Drug lords raise bounty for Duterte to P50M?incoming PNP chief | Inquirer News

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^I suspect folks aren't confident they'll get paid if they manage to do the deed. The alleged bounties have allegedly been put up by drug lords in maximum security prisons where they are serving life sentences. Also, both Duterte and his new police chief have had bounties on their heads for many years.

----------


## BaitongBoy

Jaysus (no pun intended)...They really have elected a bat-shit nutter...

----------


## misskit

*Philippine Poor Hit Early in Duterte-inspired Crackdown*

MANILA—
In a crackdown bearing the Philippine president-elect's name, police have rounded up hundreds of children or their parents to enforce a night curfew for minors, and taken away drunk and shirtless men roaming metropolitan Manila's slums. The poor, who were among Rodrigo Duterte's strongest supporters, are getting a foretaste of the war against crime he has vowed to wage.

During a surprise sweep witnessed by The Associated Press last week, a girl who appeared to be about 10 years old was dragged to a police van for curfew violation. She protested that she had been outside only to take out the garbage. A boy about the same age cried, “I do not want to go!” A slightly older-looking boy, looking terrified, dropped the box of a rice and beef meal he'd just bought when police apprehended him.

A bewildered mother sleeping on a sidewalk with her toddler wailed when a social worker took her son, and she was dragged to a police vehicle. “Where is my child? I will go crazy here!” she shouted, pleading with police to “please have mercy on me.”

The woman wore a rubber bracelet bearing Duterte's name. She relaxed when a social worker brought her son to the same vehicle.

The crackdown is dubbed “Oplan Rody.” Oplan is an acronym for “Rid the Streets of Drinkers and Youth.” Rody is the nickname of Duterte, who becomes president June 30.

In the weeks since the tough-talking mayor of southern Davao city won the presidential election, energized police and local officials have dusted off little-enforced city ordinances like night-to-dawn curfews for minors, a ban on drinking alcohol in the streets and shirtless men in public places.

Rolando Roxas, father of a 14-year-old boy apprehended while buying noodles, said it's probably a good lesson for the children not to roam the streets at night.

But Jocelyn Chavez is angry. She is a small-time vendor who works at night to support her five children, and she had to forego her day's earnings to get her daughter, who she said was picked up while taking out the garbage. “If I don't work we will all have nothing to eat,” she said.

Apprehended minors are turned over to social workers and most are released to their parents with warnings. Adults caught drinking alcohol outdoors are warned the first time and can be fined, detained or both the next, said Police Chief Inspector Bernabe Irinco Jr., who led the Manila operations.

“We are doing this so our young people can be free of crimes,” Irinco said.

more  Philippine Poor Hit Early in Duterte-inspired Crackdown

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^Tough love, but the slum areas in Manila are overrun at night by packs of young kids, many of them glue sniffers or just generally up to no good. There are going to be some innocents picked up, but that's the price of cleaning up the slums.

Of course eradicating the cause of the slums would be nice, but as long as the rural poor flock to Manila looking for work, slums will unfortunately, like in most other poor big cities, be a fact of life.

----------


## bobo746

*300 dead in Philippines President Rodrigo Duterte’s national drug crackdown*

*RODRIGO “The Punisher” Duterte vowed to eliminate drug crime via  state sanctioned murder and he’s fulfilling that promise with chilling  efficiency.*
The official death toll since the Philippines president’s call on authorities and citizens last month to kill drug users and dealers on sight is almost 300 but the true figure is certain to be higher.
The victims nobody reported missing, or cared enough about to identify, are unlikely to have made anyone’s list.
Now  the horrific results of Duterte’s crackdown have been illustrated in an  extraordinary series of photographs by Getty’s Dondi Tawatao.
According  to police data, 293 suspected users and pushers were killed during  police operations between July 1 and July 24. Human rights groups say  this figure does not include countless people murdered by vigilantes in  street executions.
There have been many reports of accused drug users and pushers being  executed and left on streets with cardboard signs allegedly “admitting”  their guilt.
Not that this worries Duterte — as far as he is concerned everything is going to plan.
“Double your efforts. Triple them if need be,” he said in a message to police.
  “We will not stop until the last drug lord, the last financier and  the last pusher have surrendered or been put behind bars ... or below  ground if you wish.”


Philippines executions | Graphic images

----------


## forreachingme

A friend passed near by a town hall 30 km south of Manila the other day...
 There was a huge crowd, eventually about 1000 people may be more in front of town hall... 
He asked what is going on here to a security guy, the answer was those are drug users surrendering!

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^I've spoken to dozens of folks here over the past weeks on this subject. Without exception, everyone backs the program. Consensus is pretty much that they were all known dealers, preyed on their local communities, and good show!

----------


## OhOh

Didn't he do something similar in a previous administration?

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^If you mean during the two decades he was the Mayor of Davao, the answer is yes.

----------


## stroller

"The Wild East"

----------


## Seekingasylum

The savagery of these extra-judicial murders is only exceeded by the utter hypocrisy of the campaign since anyone with a functioning brain knows the corrupt authorities are in partnership with the mafiosi running the drugs industry in Flipperland. 

It seems the uneducated, stupid, gullible and inherently fascist locals are as dumb as the Thai were when Thaksin murdered his 3,000 under exactly the same bogus circumstances.

It really makes one despair of the world. Asians really are such medieval animals.

----------


## forreachingme

We received an invitation to join a meeting yesterday 1 pm on city town hall.

Lots of let's fight all the drugs together stuff meeting, be vigilent, watch all, report all...

The invitation came at 5 pm for the 1 pm meeting.

----------


## stroller

So, anybody caught with a spliff is lynched in the street for being an evil drug pusher?

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^They are targeting shabu dealers, primarily in slum areas. There have been four killed in the last two weeks in my town about 50 miles south of Manila. My nephew, who heads a SWAT team, was involved in two of the raids. In both cases, they were attacked and police were wounded prior to the dealer being shot. All four were well known dealers. All had outstanding warrants for their arrest. Two fought, two fled - all died. No loss. Hardly kids with a joint.

----------


## OhOh

> If you mean during the two decades he was the Mayor of Davao, the answer is yes.


Was it successful and is the City of Davao still drug free?

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^Better than most cities of its size.

----------


## OhOh

Which presumably the locals are made aware of and as such can see a possible ending to the existing tyranny of the defenceless.

All power to his efforts.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^My gut says the guy is trying. Which is more than most politicians here have ever done.

----------


## sweaty

It's pretty easy to go after the visible street level stuff. It could be argued that cleaning up the base of the pyramid is a short term fix, whereas tackling the real problems at the apex of the pyramid would have an immeasurably greater beneficial effect for the vast majority of people.

----------


## Takeovers

> It's pretty easy to go after the visible street level stuff. It could be argued that cleaning up the base of the pyramid is a short term fix, whereas tackling the real problems at the apex of the pyramid would have an immeasurably greater beneficial effect for the vast majority of people.



You are aware that his first action was firing of 5 top level police for involvement in protecting the drug trade? That he moved a group of drug lords in prison to a facility where they no longer can control their operations outside? I think this qualifies as tackling the apex of the pyramid. You got to attack the problem at all levels.

----------


## sweaty

> Originally Posted by sweaty
> 
> 
> It's pretty easy to go after the visible street level stuff. It could be argued that cleaning up the base of the pyramid is a short term fix, whereas tackling the real problems at the apex of the pyramid would have an immeasurably greater beneficial effect for the vast majority of people.
> 
> 
> 
> You are aware that his first action was firing of 5 top level police for involvement in protecting the drug trade? That he moved a group of drug lords in prison to a facility where they no longer can control their operations outside? I think this qualifies as tackling the apex of the pyramid. You got to attack the problem at all levels.


Yes, aware of that. I was not saying he was totally wrong in his strategy. But the real apex, I think, are the politicians themselves and the entrenched elite families. Good luck to him with that, a monumental task indeed!

----------


## bobo746

^
*Dead men walking: Philippine President Duterte to name dozens of officials allegedly involved in drug trade*

*PHILIPPINE President Rodrigo “The  Punisher” Duterte is set to name up to 50 officials allegedly involved  in drugs as state-sanctioned street executions of civilians soar to 600.*

Mr  Duterte’s lawyer Salvador Panelo said that 27 local executives  identified in intelligence reports would be unmasked this week that  figure had almost doubled.
“My God, you will be shocked,” Mr Panelo said, according to the Philippine Inquirer.
He  declined a request to give examples, citing operational reasons, but  revealed many on the list were from prominent families and included  provincial mayors and police generals and military figures.
The  extraordinary development comes a day after Mr Duterte issued a “shoot  on sight” order for Mayor Rolando Espinosa of Albuera and his son  Rolando “Kerwin” Espinosa after three mayoral staffers were caught with  ice, known as shabu in the Philippines.
The Radyo Inquirer  said that the mayor surrendered on Tuesday after police shot dead six  bodyguards during an early morning raid at the heavily fortified family  compound.
Authorities have vowed to hunt down and kill his son, who vanished weeks ago after learning Duterte was coming after him.
Kerwin is said to have undergone plastic surgery while on the run in a desperate bid to elude capture.
Father  and son are being investigated for allegedly protecting drug  traffickers. Espinosa is the first local executive linked to the  narcotics trade under the Duterte administration, according to The Philippine Star.
  The officials about to be unmasked in the  “executive kill list” can consider themselves dead men walking unless  they turn themselves in and confess.


The Punisher?s sick ?kill list?

----------


## Davis Knowlton

I've yet to see a case where they clearly got an innocent guy. In fact, I've only seen one or two cases where family/friends claimed the dead guy was innocent. In one of those two, I know for a fact the guy was a big dealer, and that the family is involved as well.

----------


## Latindancer

> when Thaksin murdered his 3,000 under exactly the same bogus circumstances.


Weren't a bunch of bodies eventually found in a shipping container submerged in the ocean ??

----------


## sweaty

Agree or disagree with his methods, he does what he says he will do. Thats more than most politicians manage. He certainly has balls.




> ^
> *Dead men walking: Philippine President Duterte to name dozens of officials allegedly involved in drug trade*
> 
> *PHILIPPINE President Rodrigo The  Punisher Duterte is set to name up to 50 officials allegedly involved  in drugs as state-sanctioned street executions of civilians soar to 600.*
> 
> Mr  Dutertes lawyer Salvador Panelo said that 27 local executives  identified in intelligence reports would be unmasked this week that  figure had almost doubled.
> My God, you will be shocked, Mr Panelo said, according to the Philippine Inquirer.
> He  declined a request to give examples, citing operational reasons, but  revealed many on the list were from prominent families and included  provincial mayors and police generals and military figures.
> The  extraordinary development comes a day after Mr Duterte issued a shoot  on sight order for Mayor Rolando Espinosa of Albuera and his son  Rolando Kerwin Espinosa after three mayoral staffers were caught with  ice, known as shabu in the Philippines.
> ...

----------


## beerlaodrinker

He certainly isn't no lee Kwan yu  of Singapore fame but maybe this guy can sort out all the lawless assholes  that seem to run rampant there, it's a fantastic country populated by bright and smiling folk , I think this duterte guy might actually make a difference? Who gives a fuck if a few drug pushers get shot

----------


## Takeovers

My wife just told me the weirdest thing.

Someone she knows came back from a Philippines vacation. She was strongly against the bigmouth Duterte during the election. She said now when she arrived at Manila airport it had the feel of another country. Manila airport used to be a nightmare on arrival, it feels now very different. Same with many areas in Manila it feels more secure and relaxed. She came back a convinced Duterte supporter.

I have no idea what to make of it.

----------


## Bettyboo

I have a one week break in a couple of weeks and was looking to go to a beach or somewhere I haven't been before for a cheapish break. Davis, are you around? Can I shoot one of your big guns (or even better, one of those WW1 or 1930s style mafiosi museum pieces!)?  :Smile:

----------


## katie23

@takeovers - I haven't been to the airport since Duterte became president, so can't say if airports are more orderly now. My last air travel was in April, before the election. Seems he's serious abt the war on drugs. Many small-time drug sellers have been caught. Thete's also been a recent drug bust near my work town.  There's also a curfew by 10 pm - minors shld be home by then. They implement the curfew in both my work town & hometown (I don't live in my h.t. anymore). However, there are still a lot of petty crimes in Metro Manila  esp in populous areas like Baclaran, Quiapo or Edsa rotonda area, where the Mrt Lrt stations meet. You still have to be alert for snatchers & pickpockets. I've asked colleagues abt this, and they say the same abt Metro Manila. You always have to be alert. So in that aspect, not much has changed.

----------


## katie23

@betty - for a cheapish break w/o additional flights  in country, you can either go to Subic  or puerto Galera for a beach holiday. If you're willing to  take a  flight in country, then u csn go to Palawan or Boracay. Lots of k-pop ppl in Bora, in case u miss them on ur vacay. Lol. Bld has a thread.on Bora, I have one too, more recent. Baas has a thread.asking abt places, I mentioned some areas there. Or you could start ur own thread. Don'rt derail the Duterte thread or Davis might gun you down.  :Smile: 

Sorry for typos, am on fone.

btw, u can take cebu pacific frm incheon or busan. Many ppl here diss CP, but they sometimes have cheap promo fares that I've used. And hey, I'm still alive.  :Very Happy: 

Addendum: Puerto galera has some good dive spots, I think. Many ppl go there for diving. Can't say, as I'm not a diver.

----------


## TheDukeofNewcastle

> Don'rt derail the Duterte thread or Davis might gun you down.


That's you proper told off Betty.  :Wink:

----------


## Davis Knowlton

Given the short amount of time since the election, the main event thus far has been a huge surge in extrajudicial executions of small time drug dealers. In the past two weeks, however, the focus appears to be shifting to corrupt politicians who profit from the drug trade.

Across the board, politicians and government employees - from the prisons, airports, police, and others - are on notice that corruption will be ruthlessly stamped out.

Duterte faces a monumental task. Thus far, he appears to be working hard to make a dent in the vast number of problems that face the country.

I wish him well...long way to go before real results will start to be seen. There are no quick fixes.

----------


## OhOh

Good health and security are the key. Has he been in touch?

The Chinese press is suggesting warmer Government to government relations are ahead, what are the locals feelings?

South China Sea issue not to affect China-Philippines cooperation: ministers - Global Times

_"China and Philippines have the capability and wisdom to solve the issue  on the existing basis through bilateral negotiation and the consultation  mechanism between China and the Association of Southeast Asian Nations (ASEAN), said Chinese Minister of Commerce Gao Hucheng after meeting with his Philippine counterpart Ramon Lopez in the Lao capital. 

The  meeting has focused on measures to further recover and develop economic  and trade relations between the two countries, Gao told media on the  sidelines of the 48th ASEAN Economic Ministers Meeting that kicked off  here Wednesday."_

----------


## Takeovers

> "China and Philippines have the capability and wisdom to solve the issue on the existing basis through bilateral negotiation and the consultation mechanism between China and the Association of Southeast Asian Nations (ASEAN), said Chinese Minister of Commerce Gao Hucheng after meeting with his Philippine counterpart Ramon Lopez in the Lao capital.


Duterte knows that he cannot defend the souvereign rights of the Philippines against China with military force. That does not mean he is willing to give up these rights. It seems at the moment China does not have that wisdom or values brutal force over it. Let's see how it goes.

----------


## Takeovers

> So in that aspect, not much has changed.


Thanks katie. It's what I expect. Things cannot have changed that much in so short a time. But even beginning of change is encouraging, especially when the people are willing to change their own attitude.

----------


## OhOh

> It seems at the moment China does not have that wisdom or values brutal force over it


Is that from the perspective of the Filipino or the German?

----------


## Takeovers

> Originally Posted by Takeovers
> 
> It seems at the moment China does not have that wisdom or values brutal force over it
> 
> 
> Is that from the perspective of the Filipino or the German?



It is reality as their illegal actions in filipino waters shows. They have the power and don't hesitate to use it.

----------


## sweaty

Well they would say that wouldn't they?




> Good health and security are the key. Has he been in touch?
> 
> The Chinese press is suggesting warmer Government to government relations are ahead, what are the locals feelings?
> 
> South China Sea issue not to affect China-Philippines cooperation: ministers - Global Times
> 
> _"China and Philippines have the capability and wisdom to solve the issue  on the existing basis through bilateral negotiation and the consultation  mechanism between China and the Association of Southeast Asian Nations (ASEAN), said Chinese Minister of Commerce Gao Hucheng after meeting with his Philippine counterpart Ramon Lopez in the Lao capital. 
> 
> The  meeting has focused on measures to further recover and develop economic  and trade relations between the two countries, Gao told media on the  sidelines of the 48th ASEAN Economic Ministers Meeting that kicked off  here Wednesday."_

----------


## forreachingme

El Presidente just made public a list of 27 politicians involved in the drug market.

They have 24 hours to surrender to Police or be shot like rabbits.

Those killings exceed the 1000 now, TV is showing some victims each day, gruesome.

----------


## misskit

*Philippine President Reveals List of Government Personnel Linked to Drug Trade*

MANILA—Philippine President Rodrigo Duterte early Sunday revealed a list of more than three dozen judges, politicians and police allegedly involved in the trade of illegal narcotics, part of a campaign promise to pursue those linked to the drug trade.

Mr. Duterte read the list, which he said had been validated by the police and the military, on national television while attending the wake of a fallen soldier.

During the speech, Mr. Duterte said those on the list were “destroying the country” and compared their involvement in the drug trade to treason.

As part of the speech, Mr. Duterte relieved from duty police and military personnel who had been assigned to protect the accused judges, lawmakers and politicians and ordered the members of the police on the list to report to face administrative charges.

Mr. Duterte, in his speech, said there are now about 600,000 people linked to illegal drugs in the Philippines, whether users or dealers, and blamed the involvement of government personnel for allowing the number to “reach this magnitude.”

Philippine President Reveals List of Government Personnel Linked to Drug Trade - WSJ

----------


## Iceman123

Duterte is obviously a brave man. I hope he has great security!

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^In fact, he often travels with almost no security. Far less than previous Presidents.

----------


## stroller

> Mr. Duterte, in his speech, said there are now about 600,000 people linked to illegal drugs in the Philippines, whether users or dealers, and blamed the involvement of government personnel for allowing the number to “reach this magnitude.”


Total population: 102 million.

If his numbers include Marihuana users, then it's quite a low percentage.

----------


## Takeovers

Just heard that Senator de Lima publicly admitted she is a protector of druglords, actively involved in producing Shabu and retired from her office as Senator.

Yesterday I heard she attacked Duterte for prosecuting judges which is out of his constitutional rights. She is now praising his anti drug policy but I doubt it will do her much good.

My wife just tells me the mayor of Cebu also stepped down and admitted to be a drug lord protector.

Duterte is really not afraid to step on big toes.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

> Just heard that Senator de Lima publicly admitted she is a protector of druglords, actively involved in producing Shabu and retired from her office as Senator.
> 
> Yesterday I heard she attacked Duterte for prosecuting judges which is out of his constitutional rights. She is now praising his anti drug policy but I doubt it will do her much good.
> 
> My wife just tells me the mayor of Cebu also stepped down and admitted to be a drug lord protector.
> 
> Duterte is really not afraid to step on big toes.


Not sure that's accurate. My wife told me the de Lima story this evening, and I looked up and read all of her remarks today in her speech. It's very ambiguous. She appears to be speaking in generalities, admitting that the prison was under her general command when drugs flourished there. Also, the VICE-MAYOR of Cebu is the accused, but claims it's his older brother. Also, I don't believe it was de Lima making the statement re judges, but the Chief Justice. Lots of confusion as folks run for cover.

----------


## Takeovers

This youTube video seems quite unambiguous. She says she is a drug lord protector and she retires her mandate.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

Listen to it again - her statements are dripping with sarcasm. Like "Yeah, Asshole, I was a drug dealer". Let's look at the news tomorrow. Plus, her retirement after 21 years was expected soon after the change of Presidents - she has previously worked for four.

----------


## stroller

Wow, that's bold, and all said without blinking an eyelid!

----------


## Takeovers

> Listen to it again - her statements are dripping with sarcasm. Like "Yeah, Asshole, I was a drug dealer". Let's look at the news tomorrow. Plus, her retirement after 21 years was expected soon after the change of Presidents - she has previously worked for four.



You sure have a better insight than me, not least because you probably understand the Tagalog parts of her speech. I found the part about Shabu in that prison and her involvement strange.

But in parts it sounded to me like she is fighting down tears.

And the retiring. Retiring just 3 months after being reelected?

----------


## stroller

> Retiring just 3 months after being reelected?


Because she can, with the full package, I presume.

Meth labs in the tunnels under the prison?  :smiley laughing:

----------


## Davis Knowlton

I honestly can't make much sense out of this little drama. I still don't see anything concrete saying she covered for drug lords other than the failure to clean up the prison under her watch. As far as resigning, it wouldn't be the first time she's threatened to resign. Very confusing. It honestly looks more like a protest against Duterte's drug policies more than anything else. Wait and see, I guess.

----------


## bobo746

*FACT CHECK: One judge in Duterte list already dead for 8 years*

MANILA, Philippines (UPDATED) – Seven members of the judiciary were named by President Rodrigo Duterte on Sunday, August 7, as allegedly involved in the illegal drug trade.
 The list, read by Duterte himself during a press  conference in Davao City, included more than 150 officials from the  judiciary, police, and local governments. (READ: The Duterte list: Judges, mayors, police officials linked to drugs)
 The judges named were: 
Judge Mupas, Dasmariñas, CaviteJudge Reyes, Baguio CityJudge Savilo, RTC Branch 13, Iloilo CityJudge Casiple, Kalibo, AklanJudge Rene Gonzales, MTC (no location mentioned)Judge Navidad, RTC Calbayog CityJudge Ezekiel (based on Palace transcript) (or Exequiel based on Palace press release) Dagala, MTC Dapa, SiargaoHowever, one judge on the list, "Judge Navidad" of  Calbayog City, has been dead since 2008. No first name was provided by  Duterte or the Palace in its release.
 A Judge Navidad who presided over an RTC Branch in  Calbayog City was found to be Judge Roberto Navidad of RTC Branch 32. He  was killed in January 2008, according to news reports from that year. According to a _Newsbreak_ report in 2008, Navidad was the 15th magistrate killed since 1999.
 The slain Calbayog RTC judge was also one of two lawyers surnamed Navidad in the lawyers list found on the Supreme Court website. The other Navidad resides in La Union.


FACT CHECK: One judge in Duterte list already dead for 8 years

----------


## bobo746

He might be getting a little bit ahead of himself.

----------


## bobo746

*Dela Rosa: Mistakes in Duterte list are 'small things'*

MANILA, Philippines – Philippine National Police (PNP) chief Director  General Ronald dela Rosa on Monday, August 8, downplayed the errors in  President Rodrigo Duterte’s list of politicians, police, and members of the judiciary allegedly involved in the illegal drug trade. 

(I don’t understand why you’re so concerned about mistakes. We should be  concerned about the good the list would bring to our campaign. If we  allow ourselves to be controlled by the fear that we’ll make mistakes  over little things, by a small percentage, this campaign will not  prosper.)
Dela Rosa: Mistakes in Duterte list are 'small things'

----------


## Davis Knowlton

And de Lima is in the press this morning in two major stories - one slamming Duterte's flawed list and the other launching a protest over plans for a hero's burial here for Marcos. She doesn't sound resigned or indicted to me.

----------


## bobo746

^^ I wonder what's in this blokes closet.
And how many other Generals did he climb past to get this job.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^He's a pretty sharp guy. Graduate of the Philippine Military Academy, Master's Degree, good career. Jumped from one star to the top due to a long personal relationship with Duterte.

----------


## bobo746

^ I just googled him,had a good career and it doesn't help the he is mates with the main man.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^Certainly not unprecedented for newly-elected Presidents to jump up those they trust - in any country. Probably more unusual in Asia than elsewhere, however, given the fairly rigid system of promoting on a schedule from a 'batch'. But, as we know, Duterte isn't much for precedent or tradition.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

Now I just read an article in which de Lima blasts Duterte for implying that she protected drug lords, cited her record in trying to clean up the prison system, and stating she's not about to resign her elected position due to slanderous allegations by the government.

Doesn't sound like she's admitting anything. Much the contrary. As I suspected from the beginning of this little drama. Normal poor reporting on TV and in the press here - often takes a few days for the hysterical headlines to fade and the facts to come out.

----------


## Takeovers

> Doesn't sound like she's admitting anything. Much the contrary. As I suspected from the beginning of this little drama. Normal poor reporting on TV and in the press here - often takes a few days for the hysterical headlines to fade and the facts to come out.


Thanks. I will take out of this to take things with a grain of salt.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^Mind you, it's the Philippines...I could yet be proven wrong. But I don't think so...just another soap opera.

----------


## Cold Pizza

> ^
> *Dead men walking: Philippine President Duterte to name dozens of officials allegedly involved in drug trade*
> 
> *PHILIPPINE President Rodrigo “The  Punisher” Duterte is set to name up to 50 officials allegedly involved  in drugs as state-sanctioned street executions of civilians soar to 600.*
> 
> Mr  Duterte’s lawyer Salvador Panelo said that 27 local executives  identified in intelligence reports would be unmasked this week that  figure had almost doubled.
> “My God, you will be shocked,” Mr Panelo said


So now, there are people named with connections / officials to the drug trade.

This is when one has to be careful not to be assassinated.


I don't know enough about PI to have an opinion, but if these people are guilty (the dealers as Davis notes) then I think using harsh measures is needed.

If the officials are involved (and it's logical to think they would be as it's lucrative, then good on Dutarte).

There is a Meth epidemic in PI now, correct?

----------


## stroller

for the last 20 years

----------


## Takeovers

> There is a Meth epidemic in PI now, correct?


Probably the biggest problem. Relatively cheap, but destructive. Destroys the brain, causes a lot of street violence.

My wifes family won't let me go places in the evening when they had no concerns 10 years ago.

----------


## misskit

*Duterte’s “gay” remark sparks diplomatic row with the US*

Tough-talking Philippine President Rodrigo Duterte has sparked off a fresh diplomatic row for calling the United States ambassador “gay” in his comments, prompting Washington to summon the Philippine envoy to lodge a complaint, The Manila Times Online reported on Wednesday.

Duterte used a Tagalog word for gay to express his displeasure with US ambassador Philip Goldberg in televised comments last Friday.

“As you know, I am fighting with ambassador. His gay ambassador, the son of a whore. He pisses me off,” Duterte was quoted to have said.

The president first came into conflict with Goldberg on the campaign trail after he said he should have been the first to rape a “beautiful” Australian missionary who was sexually assaulted and murdered in a 1989 prison riot in Davao. He later explained that he used “gutter language” because it was understood by the mases.

Goldberg and the Australian ambassador strongly criticized these comments.

President Duterte said last Friday that Goldberg meddled with Philippine internal affairs during the elections “giving statements here and there and he was not supposed to do that.”

The US State Department said Filipino charge d’affaires Patric Chuasoto was summoned Monday to discuss Duterte’s comments. Later, Foreign Affairs Department spokesman Charles Jose confirmed the meeting but said the Philippine envoy was invited to discuss the entire breadth of Philippine-US relations.

But former Philippine ambassador to the US Jose Cuisia Jr rushed to the defence of Goldberg, saying that Duterte’s comments were inappropriate and unfortunate in his interview with The Manila Times.

Duterte?s ?gay? remark sparks diplomatic row with the US - Thai PBS English News

----------


## misskit

*Communists back out from Duterte government’s anti-drug campaign*

The Communist Party of the Philippines (CPP) has withdrawn support for President Rodrigo Duterte’s campaign against illegal drugs, claiming that the campaign has rapidly spiraled into a frenzied campaign of extrajudicial killings and vigilante murders perpetrated by police and by police-linked criminal syndicates, The Manila Times Online reported on Monday.

However, the CPP said in a statement released on Friday that the New People’s Army, its armed wing, will continue to intensify its operations to arrest and disarm drug trade operators and protectors.

The statement said that nearly 1,000 people have been killed in just little more than one month although official police data show that 592 drug personalities have been killed in 5,422 operations as of Sunday.

The CPP’s criticism of the government’s anti-drug campaign is that it appears to target the lowest rungs of the criminal syndicate ladder. “In contrast, the suspected big drug lords and their protectors are afford courtesy calls to Malacanang accommodations in Camp Crame’s guest house and preliminary investigations by the National Bureau of Investigation,” said the statement.

The CPP also criticized government for shifting the burden of proofing from the state to the accused.

It warned that the campaign is bound to fail because it does not address the socio-economic roots of the problem. It cited the cases in Mexico and Thailand where it said the drug problem remains after thousands had been killed in the fight against illegal drugs.

Communists back out from Duterte government?s anti-drug campaign - Thai PBS English News

----------


## bobo746

> police-linked criminal syndicates,


There's the problem,they are killing off their competition.

----------


## misskit

There is a documentary, Cartel Land, filmed in Mexico, about a vigilante group formed to go after the drug cartel. The group started out with good intentions but were infiltrated and all turned to mayhem. I can imagine the same thing could happen in the Phillipines.

----------


## stroller

The police is already "infiltrated", always has been.





> ...the campaign has rapidly spiraled into a frenzied campaign of extrajudicial killings and vigilante murders perpetrated by police and by police-linked criminal syndicates


Who could have guessed something like this could possibly happen?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Takeovers

> There is a documentary, Cartel Land, filmed in Mexico, about a vigilante group formed to go after the drug cartel. The group started out with good intentions but were infiltrated and all turned to mayhem. I can imagine the same thing could happen in the Phillipines.



It could happen. But there is a decent chance it won't.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

Extra-judicial killings, or salvage killings, are nothing new here, and have generally been done either with police complicity or police turning a blind eye.

When I got here in 1990, there was a vacant lot close to my apartment in which a body would be found every few months - usually with a cardboard sign around the neck that said "Drug Pusher".

Nothing new - just a bit more frequent and public. It will slack off soon and be in the rear view mirror.

----------


## BobR

*Duterte Threatens to Withdraw Philippines From UN, Hits US*

                      Bloomberg             2 hours 35 minutes agoDavao,  Philippines (AP) -- The Philippines' brash-talking president has  threatened to withdraw his country from the United Nations in his latest  outburst against critics of his anti-drugs campaign that has left  hundreds of suspects dead.
https://www.yahoo.com/finance/news/d...064902920.html

He's sounding almost as crazy as Trump

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^Totally disagree. He had a couple of self-proclaimed 'experts' from the UN blast the Philippines for the drug deaths. Duterte quite correctly told them that they had never been here, didn't know the situation here other than reading news articles, and that they should shut up, fuck off and mind their own business.

He added that the UN was a toothless, useless organization, and that it had never done anything for the Philippines.

I agree on all counts - moreso since one of the 'experts' was a Frog surrender monkey.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

On the TV tonight, Duterte said "If that useless body (the UN) wants to investigate somebody, why don't they go to the US and investigate why police are never charged for shooting black people on the ground with their hands raised?" "At least we're killing people for selling drugs, not for the color of their skin."

----------


## forreachingme

Circus over here, DU30 accusing Delima to sleep with her driver and giving him lot's ofpower into jails where he was middlemen and party organizer...

DU30 after foreigners, some will be banned to come to Philippines, targeting Chinese and Mexicans related to drug, he might ban entry to some nationalities.

Ceasefire is something positif to hear with rebels in South and NPA may be as well...

DU30 is telling he will soon reopen the PDAF Napoles, Pork Barrel case, and quite a few high placed will be sacked.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

:smiley laughing: 


> ^Totally disagree. He had a couple of self-proclaimed 'experts' from the UN blast the Philippines for the drug deaths. Duterte quite correctly told them that they had never been here, didn't know the situation here other than reading news articles, and that they should shut up, fuck off and mind their own business.
> 
> He added that the UN was a toothless, useless organization, and that it had never done anything for the Philippines.
> 
> I agree on all counts - moreso since one of the 'experts' was a Frog surrender monkey.


 :smiley laughing: exactly, he may or may not be good for the economy but at least he speaks his mind, I quite like this duterte bloke, and if he can be a sort of a Philippine style lee quan yew (spelling) and kick a bit of ass then I take my hat off to him.

----------


## BobR

> He added that the UN was a toothless, useless organization, and that it had never done anything for the Philippines.


Can't argue with that,  the UN is useless and dangerous, it's just that summary executions are so easy to abuse no national leader should support them.  

Impose the legal death penalty for drug dealers, streamline it (one all inclusive appeal only) and carry it out swiftly, but at least give the accused a trial and have a trusted and objective person such as a judge declare him or her guilty first.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

> Impose the legal death penalty for drug dealers, streamline it (one all inclusive appeal only) and carry it out swiftly, but at least give the accused a trial and have a trusted and objective person such as a judge declare him or her guilty first.


No offense meant, Bob, but :rofl:  :smiley laughing: . It's the Philippines. There is no death penalty (yet). There is NO streamlined justice (unlike in the US where convicted murderers only spend one to two decades awaiting execution). "Trusted and objective person like a judge"  :rofl:  :rofl: .

----------


## BobR

No offense taken, and as my avatar indicates I have no problem with the idea of shooting criminals.  It's when people are shot and left dead with notes on the body claiming they were "drug dealers" that an alarm is justifyably raised. 

At least, if he hasn't already, he should limit this to law enforcement and not allow vigilantism.

----------


## Humbert

How does withdrawing from the UN help the Philippines? The Philippines recieves a massive amount of humanitarian aid and assistance of all sorts from the UN. Just a fragile little ego who can't shrug off criticism.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^The Philippines isn't withdrawing from the UN. Duterte just shoots his mouth off, and moves on.

----------


## katie23

Duterte's greatest enemy is still his mouth. He's been caught on cam several times, cussing. He's spent his lifetime as foul-mouthed, so it's hard for him to change his ways.  His rough stance on crime has been a positive, IMO. 

His speech & antics have given rise to numerous memes, and are always good for a laugh. Pinoys always know how to laugh at themselves (and others too, lol). 

Google Duterte's reaction to his basher (De Lima) during this past State of the Nation Address. It's on youtube & was amusing, as his reaction was priceless. 
Can someone post a link of that here? I can't post links from this fone.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^Hi Katie. My wife watches his antics every evening on TV, especially the recent brawl with De Lima (whom I like, but she doesn't); comedy gold.

He's a foul-mouthed, rough talking, provincial politician. But, in my opinion, his heart is in the right place and he is trying to clean the place up.

But, he needs to move off of petty squabbles, as well as the drug war, and get focused on other major issues - like TRAFFIC!

Now if he can do something/anything with that appalling mess, he will ensure his positive place in history.

----------


## forreachingme

President Rodrigo Duterte on Sunday fired all presidential appointees in government by declaring their posts vacant.
Citing continuing corruption in government especially in the regulatory agencies, Duterte told the appointees: Consider your positions vacant as of this hour. He spoke at about 2 a.m. during a press conference.

The President noted that corruption was giving headaches to  fellow human beings.
He stressed that his order included all presidential appointees. It will number in the thousands all over the countrys bureaucracy.
It was unclear if the order included positions of those he recently appointed and swore into office in Malacañang.
Until now, in my provincial visits, I still hear corruption being committed, the Chief Executive said.
He singled out the Land Transportation Franchising and Regulatory Board (LTFRB) and the Land Transportation Organization (LTO).
The President ordered the current head of the LTFRB, lawyer Martin Delgra, to report to him in Malacañang.
Duterte also pointed to the head of the LTO and all presidential appointees in the agency.
He clarified that career officials and employees were not included in the order. CBB/rga


Read more: Duterte kicks out all presidential appointees in government | Inquirer News 
Follow us: @inquirerdotnet on Twitter | inquirerdotnet on Facebook

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^I'm pretty sure it applies only to employees appointed by the previous administration. In many countries, they would have submitted 'courtesy resignations' in any case with the change of government. Good shit, get rid of more parasitic deadwood. If any of them actually have a viable role, they can always be reappointed.

----------


## OhOh

He certainly is making his mark, locally, regionally and internationally. Who from his previous position has he brought with him and who from the previous government have joined with his stance?

What I'm trying to understand is how "permanent" is he or are there multiple threats, locally and internationally.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

> He certainly is making his mark, locally, regionally and internationally. Who from his previous position has he brought with him and who from the previous government have joined with his stance?
> 
> What I'm trying to understand is how "permanent" is he or are there multiple threats, locally and internationally.


Not quite sure what you're asking. He has brought some of his folks from Davao into the administration, most notably the new PNP chief. Some from the Aquino period retain their positions.

He won by a populist landslide. He is 'permanent'. I see no international threats, and no serious local ones. He is crude, outspoken, and very different from the norm - thus far his show is being well-received here...and here is all he really cares about.

----------


## OhOh

I was wondering how stable his position against the entrenched politicians and government agencies was. A charismatic populist person may be elected but they also need a "power" base to cajole the establishment into accepting or implementing a new direction.

Does he have the other newly elected politicians under his wing or are they sniping at his actions?

----------


## Davis Knowlton

> I was wondering how stable his position against the entrenched politicians and government agencies was. A charismatic populist person may be elected but they also need a "power" base to cajole the establishment into accepting or implementing a new direction.
> 
> Does he have the other newly elected politicians under his wing or are they sniping at his actions?


There are some of the old guard taking shots at him. So far, they are being clubbed like baby seals. I don't see a major threat, unless the situation takes a drastic turn for the worse.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

Philippines has just completed drug testing 100,000 police officers.

130 tested positive for shabu (meth).

Pretty impressive. Like to see LOS match that, or any first world country for that matter.

----------


## Headworx

^I don't know Davis, but would imagine the top cops in the LOS could match their Pinoy counterparts when it comes to fudging figures or releasing data of any description that has zero reflection on reality...

----------


## BobR

> in my opinion, his heart is in the right place and he is trying to clean the place up.


And that's the most important thing, I hope you are right.

----------


## forreachingme

World price of Nickel is on the rise, DU30 is making a big cleaning operation within mining industry.

Some oligarchs befriended with past government really abused the situation by declaring 1/10 or 1/100 the scale of operations, less taxes, less permits, less equipment for safety, leaving a big ecologic mess in the path,  amassing huge fortunes. 
There are indigenous population killed, displaced, to steal off their land for mining in Philippines, not enough told in International news, hope this get's taken care as well by DU30...

It is now stopped in few areas and the clearing is underway as we are told.

Philippines is damn rich of different metals and minerals, sadly the population really not profit from that.

If only the populations (Philippines, Saudi, and and and...) would be better informed how it is played in Norway with good returns to society and a yearly check to each individual from profits...REVOLUTIONS needed in many places.

----------


## forreachingme

Bureau of customs now get CCTV, huge bribes handed out there previously, as can be seen in article below from MT...


MORE than 6,000 presidential appointees got the boot after President Rodrigo Duterte ordered them to vacate their offices because government corruption persists.

A memorandum circular released Monday night will cover all 6,000 officials, including those appointed by Duterte, and holdovers from the Aquino administration that had earlier been asked to stay on the job beyond July 31.

Memorandum Circular No. 4 ordered all presidential appointees to tender their unqualified courtesy resignations within seven calendar days and in view of the Presidents desire to rid the bureaucracy of corruption ...to give him a free hand in achieving this objective.


President Rodrigo Duterte
Exempted are:

 Newly appointed Cabinet secretaries, undersecretaries, and assistant secretaries in their respective departments, including presidential advisers or assistants with the equivalent rank;

 Other officials in the executive department, including state universities and colleges, and government-owned and -controled corporations who are appointed by the President; 

 Career officials as defined by the Civil Service Laws, rules and regulations;

 Judiciary; 

 Officials whose offices are created by virtue of the Constitution (e.g. constitutional commissions, the Ombudsman); and

 Those whose appointments are currently being processed or who may be appointed by the President.

The same memorandum circular said that in the event that the President accepts the resignation of the head of an agency or GOCC, his or her deputy or others next-in-rank will act as officer-in-charge of the agency until a replacement is duly appointed by the President.

Any presidential appointee who fails to tender his or her courtesy resignation may be held administratively liable and meted the appropriate penalty.

Presidential Communications Operations Office Secretary Martin Andanar said that among those appointed by the President, only the chiefs of the Land Transportation Office and Land Transportation Franchising and Regulatory Board, need to vacate their office if prompted by the President. 

In a press briefing in Davao early Sunday morning, Duterte said he would declare all positions in the government vacant due to reports of continuing corruption in several government agencies.

Duterte singled out the LTO and the LTFRB as among the agencies riddled with corruption.

Duterte said he has the power to dismiss appointed public officials for their failing to deliver on their mandate. 

Andanar said that even the heads of the government-owned and -controlled corporations would have to leave their post, except those with fixed terms, and members of constitutional bodies.

Also on Monday, the Bureau of Customs said it has concluded its investigation into an employee who allegedly accepted P220 million in monthly bribes. 

We have also have a strong case against one of our employees, the name is Customs Police Capt. Arnel Baylosis. Ive already forwarded the case folder of this employee to the Department of Justice for investigation, said Customs Commissioner Nicanor Faeldon.

Four individuals who had direct transactions with him testified through affidavits that previously, since 2012, they had been giving bribe[s]. Its called in the Customs tara, amounting to at least P100 million to P220 million monthly, said Faeldon.

We are continuously isolating and tracking all the bureau officials that are believed to be very corrupt, he said.

In our effort to make the bureau more transparent to the public Faeldon also announced that the Office of the Commissioner and other ports under the supervision of the BoC can be viewed online starting next week. 

We have set up, right now The setting up of CCTV cameras in all the frontline offices of the Bureau of Customs has been ongoing. We expect that in the next 30 more days, the big ports in Manila can now be viewed publicly. 

My office is the first one. So that no employee will refuse the setting up of the CCTVS, he said.

Topics: President Rody Duterte , new appointees holdovers , presidential appointees , booted out , LTO , LTFRB , Bureau of Customs

----------


## Davis Knowlton

Lot of folks sweating right now......

----------


## OhOh

^^^ 

It's good to see a change in tempo in a country. The new leader has a record of achievement, fingers crossed he and his team remain on track.

The big bonus to the Philippines, it's people, it's businesses and government agencies, would be increased demand and  increased consumer and public spending which might mean locals creating local goods instead of importing the goods. 

Would this be an internal revolution and of what colour would it be given?

The .001% would probably have fits and call on their paid assassins to spoil the party.

What's the legal status of the Ameristani military bases, yearly leases, docking rights or have they permanent bases over which the Philippine government have no control?

^^

I would assume many "installed" administrators would change in many countries around the world. The meat is the ones who have acted corruptly are being investigated, charged and if found guilty in a court of law, punished. 

Many countries, developed or not, would be praised if that administrative action were to be followed.

----------


## Headworx

> Lot of folks sweating right now......


Damn straight. The Philippines has needed an enema for a very long time, I thought this guy would just be the latest in all piss and wind Fresidents but he's doing what many thought could not be done.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

Despite all the drug killing furor, economic indicators are up as well.

----------


## Cujo

The wheels of beurocracy may well grind to a halt with so many cogs removed at once.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^Political appointees - doubt any of them did anything productive.

----------


## forreachingme

1 Euro equals
52.73 Philippine Peso

1 US Dollar equals
46.53 Philippine Peso

Piso dropped a little, i like it when i wait a transfer to reach...

----------


## beerlaodrinker

I was just reading on a Lao related blog that Duturte has committed to come to Laos to attend the yet another ASEAN summit , Obama will turn up to. so I'm guessing I should stay well away from downtown when all this horseshit goes down ( about 1 week) traffic will be nuts and the keystone cops will be in there element,

----------


## callippo

[i]*THE Maute group has freed eight fellow militants in a daring attack that  also allowed 15 other inmates to escape from a provincial jail in  Marawi City.

Police said about 20 heavily-armed fighters of the militant group  stormed the Lanao del Sur provincial jail in Marawi City before  nightfall Saturday, disarmed the guards and rescued their eight  comrades, including three women.

The attackers also seized two rifles from guards.

Police said Sunday the eight militants were arrested by army troops and  police when they were caught with a homemade mortar shell in a van in  Lanao del Sur's Lumbayanague town.

The Maute group is a new band of armed Muslim radicals, who have pledged allegiance to the Islamic State group. (AP)[/i*

that's a big feck you to Duterte.

----------


## grasshopper

Be interesting to see his response to this act by the "Maute Group". 
Let's kick some arse, Rodrigo!

----------


## Davis Knowlton

Wife went to the big seafood market in Manila this morning. Said it was all cleaned up, sidewalk vendors gone, cops on patrol ticketing cars parked on the sidewalk, etc.

Had just dropped some folks off at the airport domestic terminal, and said that was flowing far better than usual as well.

Coincidence? Maybe...or not.

----------


## grasshopper

Drugdealing sidewalk vendors parking their vehicles on the sidewalks no longer? Maybe?

----------


## bobo746

*The Philippine Drug Crackdown Has Claimed 2,000 Lives in Two Months*

Rodrigo Duterte, president of the Philippines since June 30, has  continued his bloody war on illegal drugs, resulting in more than 2,000  violent deaths over the past two months at the hands of law enforcement,  vigilante groups, and other unidentified actors. Human rights groups  and the United Nations have condemned the extrajudicial killings, with  the UN stating that the campaign amounts to a crime under international  law. According to a report  from Reuters, close to 900 drug traffickers and users had been killed  in police operations from July 1 to August 20  on average 20 people a  day.

----------


## Jools

He's a thug, but that would be nothing new in this country. He DOES have ONE good idea.....withdrawing from the UN. Possibly the most useless organization on earth for third world countries.

----------


## OhOh

_Duterte declares "state of lawlessness" in S. Philippines after explosion - Global Times

"Philippine President Rodrigo Duterte declared Saturday "state of  lawlessness" in southern island of Mindanao following a deadly attack  allegedly perpetrated by the Abu Sayyaf Group in Davao City."

_Any knowledge on who is assisting this group? Has the current President's previous accomplishments been overstated?

----------


## HermantheGerman

> _Duterte declares "state of lawlessness" in S. Philippines after explosion - Global Times
> 
> "Philippine President Rodrigo Duterte declared Saturday "state of  lawlessness" in southern island of Mindanao following a deadly attack  allegedly perpetrated by the Abu Sayyaf Group in Davao City."
> 
> _Any knowledge on who is assisting this group? Has the current President's previous accomplishments been overstated?


The usual...Islamists  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Abu Sayyaf rebels officially vow allegiance to ISIS
Abu Sayyaf rebels officially vow allegiance to ISIS

----------


## Davis Knowlton

> The usual...Islamists 
> 
> Abu Sayyaf rebels officially vow allegiance to ISIS
> Abu Sayyaf rebels officially vow allegiance to ISIS


Not really. The Abu Sayyaf Group (ASG) is hardly Muslim. They are a bunch of rural gang-bangers who grew out of several small bands of bank robbers and petty criminals and then made the press with the kidnapping-for-ransom of several groups of foreigners over the past several decades.

They are murderous criminals, somewhat similar to the Somali pirates.

They have butchered far more innocent Muslims, like in this market bombing, than non-Muslims.

----------


## HermantheGerman

> The Abu Sayyaf Group (ASG) is hardly Muslim.


Islamic Terrorist groups not being muslims ? You are right, I hear that a lot lately.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

As I stated, the ASG is NOT an Islamic terrorist group - they are a criminal gang specializing in kidnap-for-ransom, and the subsequent beheading of their innocent victims.

----------


## bsnub

^ Why are you on about this group? Are you trying to smoke screen the genocide that his happening? The mass incarcerations?

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^U talking to me?

----------


## Davis Knowlton

> ^ Why are you on about this group? Are you trying to smoke screen the genocide that his happening? The mass incarcerations?


"Genocide" "Mass incarcerations". Quite the conclusions, Snub, for an American who has never been to the Philippines and knows nothing about it.

----------


## OhOh

^Are you suggesting that they are home grown criminals, thieves and murderers with no political aims? That a competent police force/ legal processes would be able to eliminate them? Do they have any in or out of country supporters?

One view could be "somebody" is trying to influence the direction of the new government.

----------


## misskit

*Duterte Tells Obama Not to Question Him About Killings*

MANILA, PHILIPPINES — 
Philippine President Rodrigo Duterte warned President Barack Obama on Monday not to question him about extrajudicial killings, or "son of a bitch I will swear at you" when they meet in Laos during a regional summit.

Duterte said before flying to Laos that he is a leader of a sovereign country and is answerable only to the Filipino people. He was answering a reporter's question about how he intends to explain the extrajudicial killings to Obama. More than 2,000 suspected drug pushers and users have been killed since Duterte launched a war on drugs after taking office on June 30.

In his typical foul-mouthed style, Duterte responded: "I am a president of a sovereign state and we have long ceased to be a colony. I do not have any master except the Filipino people, nobody but nobody. You must be respectful. Do not just throw questions. Putang ina I will swear at you in that forum," he said, using the Tagalog phrase for son of a bitch.

Duterte has earlier cursed the pope and U.N. Secretary-General Ban Ki-moon.

It isn't clear whether Obama plans to raise the issue of extrajudicial killings with Duterte during a meeting on the sidelines of the summit of the Association of Southeast Asian Nations.

"Who is he to confront me?" Duterte said, adding that the Philippines had not received an apology for misdeeds committed during the U.S. colonization of the Philippines.

He pointed to the killing of Muslim Moros more than a century ago during a U.S. pacification campaign in the southern Philippines, blaming the wounds of the past as "the reason why (the south) continues to boil" with separatist insurgencies.

Duterte also pointed to human rights problems in the United States.

Last week, Duterte said he was ready to defend his bloody crackdown on illegal drugs, which has sparked concern from the U.S. and other countries.

Duterte said he would demand that Obama allow him to first explain the context of his crackdown before engaging the U.S. president in a discussion of the deaths.

The White House had no immediate reaction to Duterte's comments. Obama has been attending a meeting of the Group of 20 nations in Hangzhou, China.

Duterte Tells Obama Not to Question Him About Killings

----------


## bsnub

*Obama cancels meeting with Philippines' Duterte after insult*



President Barack  Obama canceled what would have been his first meeting with Filipino  President Rodrigo Duterte, after Duterte described Obama in vulgar  terms, a White House spokesman said on Tuesday.


Duterte,  a plain-spoken populist known for his colorful remarks and his campaign  against illegal drugs in which thousands of people have died, described  Obama as a “son of a bitch” to reporters on Monday, a day ahead of the  planned meeting in Laos, where South Asian leaders are meeting for  annual summits.


Obama learned about  the insult as he emerged from the Group of 20 summit in Hangzhou,  China. At a news conference, he said he had told his aides to speak with  Philippine officials “to find out is this, in fact, a time where we can  have some constructive, productive conversations,” leaving little doubt  that the meeting would proceed as planned.


“I  always want to make sure that if I'm having a meeting, that it's  actually productive and we're getting something done,”  Obama told  reporters.


Instead, Obama now plans  to meet later on Tuesday with South Korean President Park Geun-hye,  said Ned Price, spokesman for the White House National Security Council -  a meeting where the response to North Korea's latest missile tests is  expected to be on the agenda.


Obama  arrived in Vientiane just before midnight on Monday, for the first  visit by a sitting U.S. president to Laos, where he wants to begin to  address the legacy of U.S. bombing during the Vietnam War.


He  was set to give an address on the importance he has placed on Southeast  Asia in his foreign and economic policy during his two terms in office,  which will end on Jan. 20, setting the stage for three days of meetings  with regional leaders.


Obama cancels meeting with Philippines' Duterte after insult | Reuters

----------


## PeeCoffee

"Son of a bitch"/=(whore)...such public pleasantries in advance of their first meeting...well, what would have been their first meeting.

Who's Duterte going to call when China decides to push 'an agenda' in the Spratly's...Ghostbusters ?

----------


## Davis Knowlton

Not much of an international debut for Duterte; isn't playing well here either.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

Having said that ^, I doubt Duterte gives a shit. He came up as a tough provincial Mayor in Davao, and is crude, foul-mouthed, and shoots his mouth off without thinking. Nobody here cares much. They've had generations of rich, polished, perfumed politicians ripping them off and keeping them down for decades.

Crude or not, Duterte is viewed as a man of and for the people.

Most Filipinos live in abject poverty, in drug and crime saturated squatter areas. They care about his efforts to clean that up and improve their lot, not about his offending Obama, the Pope, or some UN kunt.

----------


## lom

> Duterte said he would demand that Obama allow him to first explain the context of his crackdown before engaging the U.S. president in a discussion of the deaths.


Innocent until found guilty by a court, what else is there to explain?

----------


## forreachingme

PeeCoffee, the other day Duterte went about the Chinese and told them officially what do you still make on those islands since they were already attributed to Phils by International court decison...

He starts picking at the Chinese Invasion...

The army is busy in the south as 7000 more were just sent. Dangerous situation there as Abhu Sayaf knows terrain and can hear them come from far with the bad infrastructure...

----------


## HermantheGerman

> Having said that ^, I doubt Duterte gives a shit. He came up as a tough provincial Mayor in Davao, and is crude, foul-mouthed, and shoots his mouth off without thinking. Nobody here cares much. They've had generations of rich, polished, perfumed politicians ripping them off and keeping them down for decades.
> 
> Crude or not, Duterte is viewed as a man of and for the people.
> 
> Most Filipinos live in abject poverty, in drug and crime saturated squatter areas. They care about his efforts to clean that up and improve their lot, not about his offending Obama, the Pope, or some UN kunt.


Chavez is a good example of a "Big Mouth" running & ruining a country.
Venezuela at least has oil but what do the Filipinos have ?
I think he needs to visit Putin and take some lessons on how to shake hands, smile and don't give a shit.

----------


## HermantheGerman

> PeeCoffee, the other day Duterte went about the Chinese and told them officially what do you still make on those islands since they were already attributed to Phils by International court decison...
> 
> He starts picking at the Chinese Invasion...
> 
> The army is busy in the south as 7000 more were just sent. Dangerous situation there as Abhu Sayaf knows terrain and can hear them come from far with the bad infrastructure...


The problem is that the Philippines need the chinese and the japanese and the U.S. and....and...and....  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 



https://www.devex.com/news/top-10-fo...lippines-76515

----------


## OhOh

> told them officially what do you still make on those islands since they were already attributed to Phils by International court decison...


Pray, who made an unelected "court" official? Probably the countries leaders who stuffed the "court" with their henchmen, don't recognise a legal judgement/the rule of law either intentionally or domestically.

How many countries have accepted the result completely, how many have accepted it partially and how many have rejected it.

I'm waiting for a coalition to be formed. 

Who by I wonder. The Ameristanis, whose attitude is if your not with us we bomb you back to the stone age. 
The Japanese, who allegedly, turned their back on any overseas ventures after the world saw what they were capable of.
The Vietnamese, who have yet to proclaim their view.
The Australians who need to consider their own attitude regarding the East Timor statements. You know the bullied agreement on sovereignty and the refusal to accept a similar ruling by the same "court" and even go further, by suggesting the UN body, UNCLOS, has no ability to determine coastal boundaries.

Take of those rosy spectacles.

----------


## OhOh

> The problem is that the Philippines need the chinese and the japanese and the U.S. and....and...and


Historically it's been the Japanese and Ameristnis who have provided the bulk of "aid". One can see from the economic growth that most of it was lost to corrupt politicians pockets. Most people think of Philippines as a source of female "servants", not a world leader in anything of substance.

Maybe it's time to look at a country which has been successful in raising a large proportion of it's population, from utter poverty into a growing prosperous population. There appears to be a neighbour who has done just that and is clamouring for others to join with it and create a "better" world. Or join a cabal of vassal states and continue being raped, physically and economically.

----------


## crippen

in the good old u s a        

Firearms were used to kill 13,286 people in the U.S. in 2015, .
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gun_vi..._United_States.


not sure if this the same,but a lot of these are drug related. :Confused:

----------


## OhOh

> Quote: Originally Posted by misskit Duterte said he would demand that Obama allow him to first explain the  context of his crackdown before engaging the U.S. president in a  discussion of the deaths.





> Innocent until found guilty by a court, what else is there to explain?


Methinks Ameristani don't exactly grasp that concept. 

More like, "I'm to important to jail", "I will sue you", "No problem they were black", "No problem they weren't Christians", "Foreigners in what country", "I didn't intend to act illegally", " I can't remember why I did it" . 

All it seems acceptable reasons to avoid being charged, in the Ameristani unexceptional, banana republic.

----------


## forreachingme

President Rodrigo Duterte on Monday said the US Special Forces must leave Mindanao, saying their presence would only worsen the situation in the strife-torn region.
The US Special Forces, they have to go. They have to (leave) Mindanao. There are many (Americans) there, the President said in a speech at the oath-taking ceremony of the latest batch of his appointees in Malacañang.
READ: Duterte brings new normal to PH-US ties

I just could not say it (at the Asean summit in Laos) because I dont want a rift with America. The situation there (in Mindanao) will be more volatile. If they are seen there, they will really be killed, he added.
READ: Duterte: Im no fan of US
Duterte, who became the buzz at the meeting of the 10-member regional bloc in Vientiane last week for his verbal tirades against US President Barack Obama, also showed photographs of the massacre of Moro people during the US occupation.


Read more: Duterte: American troops must leave Mindanao | Inquirer Global Nation 
Follow us: @inquirerdotnet on Twitter | inquirerdotnet on Facebook


Duterte: American troops must leave Mindanao | Inquirer Global Nation

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^I figured that would be coming soon. It's really always been part of America's 'global presence against terrorism' - a feel-good exercise for the US.

Duterte doesn't need or want them. No biggie. They can be far better utilized elsewhere.

----------


## BobR

^  Isn't this a little bizarre considering the present dispute with China over the South China Sea?  I would think he would want the American presence there now more than ever.  
The Philippines will never be in any position to challenge China on their own, and ASEAN seems to be avoiding the subject.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^Two very different issues. One is a global issue involving China and a number of other countries, the other - the issue in question - concerns a small group of American 'advisors' in the volatile south who are serving no real purpose there. I agree with Duterte on this call.

----------


## stroller

> America's 'global presence against terrorism' - a feel-good exercise for the US.


Modern imperialism.

----------


## bobo746

*Rodrigo Duterte told Indonesia to 'go ahead' with execution of Mary Jane Veloso, President says* 

Indonesia's President says his new Philippines  counterpart has told him to "go ahead" with the execution of convicted  drug mule Mary Jane Veloso.
The 32-year-old Filipino, who was due to face an Indonesian firing squad alongside Australians Andrew Chan and Myuran Sukumaran, is still on death row in Indonesia after a temporary reprieve.
The stay of execution was the result of a request by the then Philippines president, Benigno Aquino.
Veloso  was spared after someone suspected of recruiting her and tricking her  into carrying drugs into Indonesia turned themselves in to authorities  in the Philippines.
She was sentenced to death by the Sleman  District Court in October 2010 for attempting to smuggle heroin into  Indonesia from Malaysia.
Ms Veloso has maintained she was tricked into carrying the luggage containing drugs.
New  Philippines President Rodrigo Duterte met with Indonesia's President  Joko Widodo in Jakarta, where the pair spoke about Ms Veloso's case.
Speaking  at a mosque in the Indonesian province of Banten days after the  meeting, Mr Widodo said: "I told him that she carried 2.6 kilograms of  heroin and I told him about the delay for her execution".
President Duterte then said: 'Please go ahead if you want to execute her'
The Philippines have denied the claim and have said Mr Duterte simply  pledged to respect whatever the outcome of Indonesia's judicial process  was.

Rodrigo Duterte told Indonesia to 'go ahead' with execution of Mary Jane Veloso, President says - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)

----------


## Davis Knowlton

> *Rodrigo Duterte told Indonesia to 'go ahead' with execution of Mary Jane Veloso, President says* 
> 
> 
> The Philippines have denied the claim and have said Mr Duterte simply  pledged to respect whatever the outcome of Indonesia's judicial process  was.
> 
> Rodrigo Duterte told Indonesia to 'go ahead' with execution of Mary Jane Veloso, President says - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)


Typical hysterical headline. The last sentence is what he actually said.

----------


## HermantheGerman

> ^I figured that would be coming soon. It's really always been part of America's 'global presence against terrorism' - a feel-good exercise for the US.
> 
> Duterte doesn't need or want them. No biggie. They can be far better utilized elsewhere.


Hope you're right. But I see parallels to Venezuela.
Actually me thinks Duterte is making issues out of things which are not realy issues. How about tackling the REAL issues. But for that you would need more then just a big mouth, you would need a brain. 
And that is an issue that Duddy would surely loose  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^The government is already backing off of his statement, and no notice has been sent to the US. Shooting off his mouth, as usual, combined with irresponsible, sensationalist journalism.

I'll be impressed once he actually does something about the traffic.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^And today the decision was reversed once he talked to his military commanders - which, of course, he didn't do before shooting off his mouth in the first place.

----------


## OhOh

Allegedly he has now announced possibly buying Russian or Chinese military equipment.  "In the second step, Duterte hinted that he was ending Phillipino reliance on US weaponry by at least partially shifting the procurement of arms to Russia and China. Duterte said that the two countries had agreed to give the Philippines a 25-year soft loan to buy military equipment.    About 75% of the Philippines arms imports since the 1950s came from the US, according to Stockholm International Peace Research Institute. Russia and China have since that time have been out of the loop. In announcing a definite shift in defense policy, the president said that he wanted to buy arms where they are cheap and where there are no strings attached and it is transparent.  Lets contend ourselves with the propeller-driven planes but which we can use extensively in counter-insurgency, Duterte added. I dont need jets, F-16  thats of no use to us we dont intend to fight any country. "

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^This get raised every few years, and inevitably gets shot down by a military and police force that has used US equipment for generations. It will be shot down again.

I agree they don't need F-16's. They need stuff to counter low-tech, low-level insurgency.

----------


## Mr Earl

Funny thing about the Philipinnes, my family has a long history there. I've never, and have precious little interestest in going.
I think the USA should vamoose and let Duterte choke on his own manhood.

The smart move would for the USA to vacate asia. Let Japan and China go  at it again.

The USA is very sustainable with domestic enterprises and manufacture. 

It is only the unbriddled greed of corporate globalization which has robbed the USA of what made the USA unique in the first place.

----------


## crippen

Drug-dealing' daughter of playboy British Baron is shot dead by the side of the road after being caught carrying four sachets of amphetamine amid the Philippines' savage war on narcotics 
Aurora Moynihan, 45, was found dead by side of road last weekend
Police said she was carrying four sachets of shabu, or methamphetamine
She was daughter of Lord Antony Moynihan, who died aged 55 




Read more: Daughter of playboy trickster British Baron is shot dead in Manila amid the savage war on drugs[at] | Daily Mail Online 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook

----------


## MrG

Doesn't look like any place I want to go, especially with some sociopath who thinks that dropping a few innocents to get the designated bad guy is worth the cost. Too bad.

----------


## Airportwo

Interesting piece giving reason that Duterte dislikes Obama?
Obama-Duterte Blow Up: What the Corporate Media Doesn?t Get | The Liberty Beacon

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^And eight years in, none of this information on Obama and his family has ever come out - despite the efforts of every loon on the planet to smear him.

Guess this 'investigative journalist' is special, huh?

Later...I'm off to buy more tinfoil.

----------


## Airportwo

^ Sorry didn't realise we were only supposed to quote the "truth" as posted in the mainstream media!
I have no idea if the journalist is "special" it appears you don't think so, given the dire state of the MSM in the US can understand your skepticism.

----------


## lom

^ Sorry didn't realise we were only supposed to read the article but not stating our opinion about it..

The journalist who wrote it is a nutjob, it is so far from journalism you can get.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

Guess Duterte's getting sick of taking shit over the drug killings.

He announced today he's forming a team to send to North Carolina to investigate the shootings of unarmed blacks in the US. :smiley laughing:

----------


## Cujo

> Guess Duterte's getting sick of taking shit over the drug killings.
> 
> He announced today he's forming a team to send to North Carolina to investigate the shootings of unarmed blacks in the US.


They just want to polish their skills.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

Peso is at its weakest against the US$ in seven years due to Duterte's big mouth and the resulting lack of investor confidence. PHP48.20 - US$1 today. Sweet, as all my monthly money from various sources is paid in US$.

----------


## grasshopper

Time to vist the ol' P.I.

How's Dumaguete this time of year?

----------


## BobR

*Duterte says open to closer ties with China, Russia*
26 Sep 2016 at 20:51 3,745 viewed7 comments
MANILA - Philippine President Rodrigo Duterte said Monday he will seek closer ties with China and Russia as his government approaches a "point of no return" in its increasingly strained relationship with the United States.

Duterte says open to closer ties with China, Russia | Bangkok Post: news


This might be an interesting approach to his country's territorial dispute with China; instead of fighting a battle he can't win, form an alliance with them.

----------


## OhOh

> instead of fighting a battle he can't win, form an alliance with them.


More hopefully share the benefits equally, of any "shared" resources exploited.

The war drums are being banged constantly. Political disagreements, financial disagreement, military disagreement and then, nowadays, a "colour revolution". If not successful with that, a proxy army are funded, trained, managed, fed, patched up....... by a willing, or not, vassal.

It appears Philippine credit ratings may need to be reduced. An Ameristani "credit rating agency"  :Smile:  has suggested, allegedly. 
The agencies that have been so accurate in the past. :rofl: 

https://www.rt.com/news/360677-duter...-russia-china/

_"Speaking on Monday, Duterte also dismissed concerns expressed last  week by the rating agency Standard and Poor's, which said the sluggish  performance of the Philippines economy and Duterte's controversial  remarks may prompt it to revise the country's rating.

__"Never mind about the ratings," the president said. "I will open up the Philippines for them to do business, alliances of trade and commerce."_


Maybe the Chinese credit rating agency will have a different view.

----------


## GracelessFawn

I can understand it if Mr. Duterte doesn't want The Philippines to me America's puppy anymore. But it doesn't make sense to severe ties with an allied nation, with a long history of friendship and cooperation, just to be China's puppy.  Its sad.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^Every time he shoots his mouth off, just wait 48 hours for the government spokesmen to pop up and explain that he really didn't mean that, that he was quoted incorrectly by the press, that he never said it at all.......It's a running joke here. Bluster. Deny. Blame the press.

----------


## MrG

^
This is not the Donald Trump thread. This is....
Oh, nevermind. :Smile:

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^Amusing. Sad, but amusing.

----------


## HermantheGerman

*The Maniac has struck again !

*
*Philippines' Duterte compares anti-drug crusade to Hitler*

  The Philippines' recently elected president, Rodrigo  Duterte, has welcomed a comparison of his role in the war on drugs to  Adolf Hitler. The German government has called his comments  "unacceptable."


Philippines President Rodrigo Duterte continued his course of brash  public statements on Friday, when he likened his crusade against drug  dealers and addicts to the Holocaust.
 Speaking to a press  conference in his hometown of Davao, the president said he would be  "happy to slaughter" the country's 3 million drug users.
 At first, Duterte seemed perturbed that the media portrayed him as a "cousin of Hitler" due to his bloody anti-drug campaign without investigating the breadth of the problem.
 He  appeared to quickly change tack, however, and welcomed the comparison.  "Hitler massacred 3 million Jews ... there's 3 million drug addicts.  There are. I'd be happy to slaughter them," Duterte said, seemingly  unaware that nearly 6 million Jewish people were killed by the Third  Reich.
 "At least if Germany had Hitler, the Philippines would  have" he added, pointing to himself. He added the caveat that while  Hitler's victims had been innocent, his were not.
 Since taking  office at the end of June, Duterte's war on drugs has claimed the lives  of 1,247 suspects. The president has refused to back down or apologize  for his violent policies, saying that scare tactics were necessary to  solve the country's trafficking and drug abuse problems.
*International outrage over comments*
 The  German Foreign Ministry released a statement on Friday after asking the  Philippine envoy to "come to the ministry for a discussion on this  issue." In the statement, the ministry slammed Duterte's remarks,  calling them "unacceptable."
 "It is impossible to make any  comparison to the unique atrocities of the Holocaust," said Foreign  Ministry spokesman Martin Schäfer in Berlin.
 The World Jewish  Congress President Ronald Lauder likewise labeled the Philippine  leader's comments as "revolting," calling on him to apologize.
 "Drug  abuse is a serious issue. But what President Duterte said is not only  profoundly inhumane, but it demonstrates an appalling disrespect for  human life that is truly heartbreaking for the democratically elected  leader of a great country," Lauder said in a statement issued from  Jerusalem, where he was attending former Israeli leader Shimon Peres'  funeral.
 The Asia deputy director for Human Rights Watch, Phil  Robertson, remarked it was baffling that someone would compare  themselves to "one of the largest mass murderers in human history."
 After  just a few short months in power, Duterte has already become famous  around the world for his inflammatory rhetoric - famously calling US  President Barack Obama 'a son of a whore' - though he later distanced  himself from that comment. On Friday, however, he added more fuel to the  fire by calling his critics in the European Union a "group of idiots in the purest form."


Philippines? Duterte compares anti-drug crusade to Hitler | News | DW.COM | 30.09.2016

----------


## GracelessFawn

Philippine politics has turned into a fucking circus and a bloody holocaust!

----------


## hallelujah

> Philippine politics has turned into a fucking circus and a bloody holocaust!


The man is a psycho. And, at a wild guess, it won't be too long before another psycho with a grudge and a fistful of pesos curtails his time on earth.

You play with fire etc...

----------


## OhOh

> with a long history of friendship and cooperation





> Philippine politics has turned into a fucking circus and a bloody holocaust!


Looks like he learnt allot from his "friends!  :Smile: 




> a grudge and a fistful of pesos curtails his time on earth.


His people voted for him to do just what he's doing.

----------


## hallelujah

> Originally Posted by GracelessFawn
> 
>  with a long history of friendship and cooperation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Trailer trash people voting for a trailer trash president on the back of populist rhetoric. Let's see how long he lasts down there.

----------


## birding

He is right saying that the US and its EU puppy dogs are hypocritical in complaining about his human rights record while they are bombing other countries and killing no one knows how many people.

His war on drugs would seem to be scaring the crap out of a lot of dealers and addicts who are turning themselves in rather than risk death:

Thousands Of Drug Dealers Surrender, Scared Of Badass Philippine President Duterte

According to this link 60,000  of them :

Philippines drug addicts surrender after Rodrigo Duterte urges citizens to 'kill' | Daily Mail Online

----------


## OhOh

> Trailer trash people for a trailer trash president.


The Ameristani's are renowned for raping their colonies. Maybe a "Gandhi" has arrived.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

The Philippines hasn't been an American colony for 70 years. There have been no US bases, or military presence, here for 25 years...other than a small group of counterinsurgency advisors in Mindanao at the request of the Philippine government.

----------


## hallelujah

> He is right saying that the US and its EU puppy dogs are hypocritical in complaining about his human rights record while they are bombing other countries and killing no one knows how many people.
> 
> His war on drugs would seem to be scaring the crap out of a lot of dealers and addicts who are turning themselves in rather than risk death:


So, the fact that the west bombs the likes of ISIS, who have been gassing and torturing their own people or throwing them off bridges and blowing up others with rockets, means it's ok to kill your own innocent civilians without any sort of trial?

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Just so I'm reading you right here, of course.

----------


## birding

> The Philippines hasn't been an American colony for 70 years. There have been no US bases, or military presence, here for 25 years...other than a small group of counterinsurgency advisors in Mindanao at the request of the Philippine government.


It would seem that they have now or soon will have after an agreement was reached in January this year :

official-philippines-offer-use-eight-bases-us-forces

As of April this year it looks like they have moved in :

U.S. announces ramped-up military presence in Philippines | Reuters

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^As of today, there are no US bases here, none in the works, and no troops other than the 100 or so in Mindanao.

----------


## hallelujah

It would seem that birding is, at the very best, reluctant to respond to posts that challenge his own flimsy opinion.

----------


## David48atTD

> Originally Posted by Davis Knowlton
> 
> 
> The Philippines hasn't been an American colony for 70 years. There have been no US bases, or military presence, here for 25 years...other than a small group of counterinsurgency advisors in Mindanao at the request of the Philippine government.
> 
> 
> It would seem that they have now or soon will have after an agreement was reached in January this year :
> 
> official-philippines-offer-use-eight-bases-us-forces
> ...


I took the time to read both articles mentioned above and if the headlines were taken at face value, then it would be easy to be deceived because the body of the article reveals completely different facts.

The first article is from January of this year and mainly centres around a Court decision.  

_quoting_ and remembering that this is simply an offer ...

_Military spokesman Colonel Restituto Padilla said the facilities would be used to store equipment and supplies._
_He  added that the offer had still to be finalized after the Philippine  Supreme Court on Tuesday upheld a 10-year security accord._
_The  decision allows for the full implementation of the Enhanced Defense  Co-operation Agreement (EDCA), signed in 2014 but not implemented due to  legal challenges from groups opposed to US military involvement in the  Philippines, ..._

Later in the same article ...

Referring to EDCA ... _The new pact does not authorize a return of US bases._  ...


From the second article, _quoting_ ...

_The initiatives are designed so that the United  States does not increase its permanent footprint in its former colony,  but they demonstrate that the two countries are increasing security  cooperation amid joint concerns over China's actions in the region's  disputed waterways._


My take on that is that there will be an increased presence of US Forces within the Philippines, but most likely that will be achieved through a 'Naval presence', rather 'troops on the ground'.

That said, it would make sense to have the Navy re-provisioned from the Philippines and possibly the opportunity for shore leave.


That's how I read and interpret those 2 articles.

----------


## Mr Earl

Indeed good time to visit PI, though i better hide my Caifornia medical cannabis permit, I might get shot!l

----------


## GracelessFawn

> Originally Posted by GracelessFawn
> 
> 
> Philippine politics has turned into a fucking circus and a bloody holocaust!
> 
> 
> The man is a psycho. And, at a wild guess, it won't be too long before another psycho with a grudge and a fistful of pesos curtails his time on earth.
> 
> You play with fire etc...


In the end, we all pay for our actions.

----------


## GracelessFawn

I believe in harsher penalties for drug traffickers/pushers, provided they are given a fair trial.  This drug angle can easily be used and abused by politicians to annihilate their political enemies.

----------


## TheDukeofNewcastle

> My take on that is that there will be an increased presence of US Forces within the Philippines, but most likely that will be achieved through a 'Naval presence', rather 'troops on the ground'.
> 
> That said, it would make sense to have the Navy re-provisioned from the Philippines and possibly the opportunity for shore leave.


From a military viewpoint, the naval presence makes sense. It would also make sense to have pre-positioned military stores insitu, to enable rapid deployment of ground and air forces should the need arise.
Most equipment can be maintained by a local civilian cadre, and tested insitu every few years. Shelf life items such as batteries and munitions can be turned over periodically, or used by the host nation where equipment  commonality exists.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^Pretty much the system currently in place, and which Filipino lawmakers, military and police are fighting to keep in place, despite Duterte's bullshit.

----------


## TheDukeofNewcastle

^It worked quite well in cold war Germany, but was driven by financial constraints rather than political ones.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

The Philippines, driven by nationalistic, leftist politicians (many of whom are either dual US citizens or Green Card holders) has never quite figured out that the US doesn't really need them.

Subic and Clark were great bases, but the US survived leaving them in 1991 without breaking a sweat.

Joint military exercises here are nice, but the US has any number of other places in Asia, Thailand for one, in which to conduct them. If these are cancelled here, the Philippine military is the HUGE loser, as they lose the high-speed training, plus all the equipment the US Forces leave behind as it's cheaper to donate it than ship it home.

Duterte is a pro-Chinese leftist, has always been anti-US, and unless kept in check by saner heads, will once again end up screwing the country.

And the US will go, ok, and move on with the Philippines in the rear view mirror.

----------


## GracelessFawn

I agree with Davis Knolton.  The United States do not need the Philippines, not even its strategic location.  They already have many Southeast Asian allies.  China on the other hand need the Philippines.  Imagine having all those submarines and planes, but having no place to refuel before going West.  Unless they've all switch to solar power, they're in deep shit without an ally in Southeast Asia.

----------


## stroller

> Subic and Clark were great bases, but the US survived leaving them in 1991 without breaking a sweat.


Hmm... but then they've been very keen to get their boots back in under the guise of advisory cooperation, joint exercises, terrorist hunts & whatever else possible.




> And the US will go, ok, and move on with the Philippines in the rear view mirror.


The Phils are in a geographical key position, I doubt very much the US would be happy to see it get closer to China while being excluded.

----------


## Humbert

> Imagine having all those submarines and planes, but having no place to refuel before going West.  Unless they've all switch to solar power, they're in deep shit without an ally in Southeast Asia.


Subs and carriers are nuclear and have unlimited range. Solar indeed.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

> Originally Posted by Davis Knowlton
> 
> Subic and Clark were great bases, but the US survived leaving them in 1991 without breaking a sweat.
> 
> 
> Hmm... but then they've been very keen to get their boots back in under the guise of advisory cooperation, joint exercises, terrorist hunts & whatever else possible.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bases here are in the 'nice to have' category, not the 'needed' category.

The Philippines is sweating China, not the US.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

The bases were a cash cow for the local economy and everyone made out like a bandit, if it wasn't for piñatubo blowing it's fuse I suspect Clark airfield and subic naval base would of remained, but the lease agreement was up and the flips were demanding way to much to renew it, combine that with the American taxpayer who is wondering why they are supporting military bases around the world, good question  is it needed? Cold wars over. I once read that at the time the US military were the second largest employer of people, first was San Miguel corporation . They have there finger in pies other than the tasty San Miguel beer, posters please feel free to correct me if I'm wrong,  I spent a lot of time there and still love the place.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

> the lease agreement was up and the flips were demanding way to much to renew it.


My point exactly. They kept demanding more and more, falsely believing the US would cave. They were wrong. And Pinatubo put the final nail in the coffin.

----------


## Norton

> first was San Miguel corporation


US military consumption of this fine product must have bumped sales up. I sure did my best.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

They knew they fucked up but wouldn't negotiate or back pedal. I guess the whole loss of face" thing doesn't only apply to Thailand or Lao. A damn shame really. Pretty sure it put fil am relations back by a lot of years, never mind, it's there country and they have to get on with it with or without foreign influence, they are proud people and I respect that, I'm in 2 minds about the duterte guy I liked him at first because he wasn't part of the oligarchy and usual suspects but lately he has been running his mouth to much and I'm thinking he is not the lee quan yu of Singapore fame that I think they need, truth is he,s coming across as a Dumb ass much the same as erap did. Time will tell

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^My early hopes are fading a bit as well.

----------


## GracelessFawn

> Originally Posted by GracelessFawn
> 
>  Imagine having all those submarines and planes, but having no place to refuel before going West.  Unless they've all switch to solar power, they're in deep shit without an ally in Southeast Asia.
> 
> 
> Subs and carriers are nuclear and have unlimited range. Solar indeed.


Do you seriously think there would be a nuclear war?  Nukes..... They're like a dude with big balls, but without a dick!

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^Ever heard of nuclear power?

----------


## GracelessFawn

> ^Ever heard of nuclear power?


Sure.

Ever heard of nuclear deterrence?

----------


## wasabi

First time I have actually watched a BBC news docu on Duterto and he appears to have a lazy eye and seemed drunk at his public speech.
I expected somebody more charismatic.

----------


## Humbert

[QUOTE=GracelessFawn;3363658]


> Originally Posted by GracelessFawn
> 
>  Imagine having all those submarines and planes, but having no place to refuel before going West.  Unless they've all switch to solar power, they're in deep shit without an ally in Southeast Asia.
> 
> 
> Subs and carriers are nuclear and have unlimited range. Solar indeed.


Do you seriously think there would be a nuclear war?  Nukes..... They're like a dude with big balls, but without a dick![/QUOTE

Oh my god. :smiley laughing:

----------


## OhOh

> Oh my god.



Yes, it does appears some don't understand might equals rights, eh? 

Rights are guaranteed by the ability to say "it's up to you".

I came across this a week or so ago when there was a feud between the leaders of the two countries.

Obama-Duterte Blow Up: What the Corporate Media Doesn?t Get | The Liberty Beacon



_"__The breakdown in relations between the Philippines, a former and  much-abused American colony, and the United States is based on renewed  Philippines nationalism, a disgust by Duterte for the selective human  rights agenda of the Obama administration, and the Philippines leader’s  antipathy for those schooled in Muslim beliefs in neighboring Indonesia.__Duterte knows full well that Obama prayed in a mosque and  recited from the Koran in his early childhood years at a quasi-Islamic  state school in Jakarta. And for Duterte, a former mayor of Davao City  in Mindanao, — a southern Philippines island plagued by Saudi-financed  Abu Sayyaf Group Wahhabist terrorism nurtured from radicalized mosques  across the Sulu Sea in Indonesia — Obama’s upbringing in Southeast Asia  is very germane."_


_"In 1967, Obama’s mother took young Barack Obama to join her war criminal  husband in Jakarta. After her arrival in the country with the world’s  largest Muslim population, Obama’s mother worked for the CIA-linked U.S.  Agency for International Development (USAID) fanning out across central  Javanese villages with orders to collect as many names of Communists as  possible."_


*
Lieutenant Colonel Lolo Soetoro with Ann Dunham-Soetoro, 
a young Barack Obama and sister Maya Soetoro

*No idea if it's at all correct but some backgound, possibly.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

> Originally Posted by Humbert
> 
> Oh my god.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it does appears some don't understand might equals rights, eh? 
> 
> Rights are guaranteed by the ability to say "it's up to you".
> ...


No offense, but it's a tinfoil hat site and a fabricated article. I read it a few days ago and, I presume like most people, just shook my head at the idiocy and moved on.

----------


## Norton

> I guess the whole loss of face" thing doesn't only apply to Thailand or Lao


Correct. In order for any small nation to survive it will be subjected to some level of face loss to nations with superior economic and military power who dictate the rules for cooperation. Smart leaders go out of their way to avoid conflict with big powers. Rodrigo and those of his ilk are playing a dangerous game with their rhetoric and behavior. In spite of his popularity and win via election once common folks have a change of heart and take to the streets in a "people power" demonstration he will be gone just like Marcos and Estrada.

----------


## katie23

@graceless fawn - Davis is as tough as old boots. Or beef jerky. Or crispy pata without the crisp. Lol. But in reality, he's more like Mentos - tough outside, soft & chewy inside.  :Wink:  But be wary for the first few weeks, or he'll roundhouse kick you. He has sparred with Chuck Norris, accdg to TD legend.  :Wink:  Davis has met CN, or rather, CN has met Davis! 

Back on the topic of Duterte, my mom & I are both watching the value of some stocks in PI stock market. Some are down & we're currently at a slight loss, but we're hoping that it will recover be xmas time due to foreign workers' remittances. Mom says it might be down (among other factors) bcos many ppl are disillusioned or angry w/ D30 now bcos of his bad mouth & remarks against the US. 

On a good note, I went to Quezon City recently for an errand. QC is north of Manila. The main street, EDSA, is relatively free of street vendors & the designated bus stops seem to be reinforced. However, traffic is still soooo bad along EDSA.

----------


## PeeCoffee

> ^It appears that the poster in question is an Asian female, so that might explain a bit. Thus far I find her most uninteresting. Aren't the majority of posters surrounded by Asian females all day every day? I certainly am.


^^^ Katie, put yourself in a new posters shoes...(supposedly new after a nine year hiatus?) 
Now how would you feel if this was written about you or comment regarding Asian females ?  :Confused: 

Don't get me wrong, DK is a key poster on this forum particularly with commentary on all things PI.

I personally found Davis' remark rude towards a rather 'new' poster.That was just my perception.
Sadly Davis, you might be considered a neanderthal by the next generation...which isn't necessarily a bad thing.  ::chitown::

----------


## BobR

> Arnold


Sorry if slightly off topic, but Arnold was one of the best Governors California ever had.  He tried to walk the middle ground and control the liberal insanity that haunts California.

Duterte seem to be alienating too many people, and nothing can change the reality that a drug dealer is just someone accused until a court says otherwise.  Duterte needs to get himself under control now.

----------


## AntRobertson

> Davis has met CN, or rather, CN has met Davis!


Nobody really knows who met who because none of those there to witness it lived to tell the tale.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Davis Knowlton

[quote=PeeCoffee;3365136] rude towards a rather 'new' poster.That was just my perception.
Sadly Davis, you might be considered a neanderthal by the next generation/quote]

My comments were mostly directed at posters who appear to be enthralled because as Asian female is posting. So what? Katie23 is an Asian female, and a great poster. Thus far, this one isn't. Her really stupid comment on nuclear-powered vessels is a good example. She grows nice flowers...stick to that.

If you think I'm rude - tough. To the next generation I most certainly will be considered a neanderthal - so what?

----------


## callippo

Philippine Duterte tells Obama to 'go to hell' - BBC News

US President Barack Obama can "go to  hell" over his criticism of the Philippines brutal war against drugs,  President Rodrigo Duterte says.


The European Union - another critic - "better choose purgatory, hell is filled up", Mr Duterte said.


The  remarks came as the US and the Philippines began joint military  exercises. The US said there was a "strong alliance" with the  Philippines. 



Mr Duterte's drugs war has caused thousands of extrajudicial killings.


In  a speech to local officials and business executives Mr Duterte said he  was disappointed with the US for criticising the Philippines' tactics to  combat the drug trade. He also described Washington as an unreliable  ally. 



"Instead of helping us, the first to criticise is this state department, so you can go to hell, Mr Obama, you can go to hell."


Later  on Tuesday he warned:  "Eventually I might, in my time, I will break up  with America. I would rather go to Russia and to China.''


Mr  Duterte also revealed that the US had refused to sell weapons to Manila,  but added that he would be able to buy them elsewhere. 



"If you don't want to sell arms, I'll go to Russia. *I sent the generals to Russia."*

I think what Duterte had better worry about, is if his generals go not to Russia, but to Thailand. To find out how to stage a military coup to get rid of Duterte like the Thais got rid of Thaksin without making a complete balls up of it.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

I saw a good article in the Philippine press today about how many generations it would take for the Philippines to switch from a century of training with, and use of, US military hardware.

Duterte simply doesn't understand the issues. And the press here is pointing that out daily, as politicians try to shut him up. The honeymoon period is quickly fading.

----------


## BobR

> I saw a good article in the Philippine press today about how many generations it would take for the Philippines to switch from a century of training with, and use of, US military hardware.
> 
> Duterte simply doesn't understand the issues. And the press here is pointing that out daily, as politicians try to shut him up. The honeymoon period is quickly fading.



You've been the barometer I've used to judge him, and it appears your earlier optimism ( his heart is in the right place or something like that) seems to be fading quickly. 
Sad, I saw the miserable poverty in Manila and wish things would improve for people in the Philippines.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^I had great hopes. To break the grip of a few wealthy families on the country would/could have been a real game changer. I indeed was optimistic, however I did, I believe, express some concerns on how an unpolished regional Mayor would handle global issues and the world stage. Sadly, it appears not well.

Of the many issues here requiring major fixing, drugs is but one. But, all of his focus has gone into the 'drug war'. A DEA Agent I knew once told me, "it's not a war, in a war one side wins eventually".

Poverty, overpopulation, a crumbling, archaic infrastructure, crippling traffic, mass exodus of skilled labor....the list goes on.

But, he has let his ego and his mouth control him, rather than focusing on the substantive issues.

----------


## lom

He should be disposed of, he is bringing shame to the people of Philippines and he wont get any better.

----------


## OhOh

> No offense, but it's a tinfoil hat site and a fabricated article. I read it a few days ago and, I presume like most people, just shook my head at the idiocy and moved on.


Not knowing either countries histories or the links to the parents of Obama I was looking for someone with any knowledge of the time and linkages.

No offense taken.




> I personally found Davis' remark rude towards a rather 'new' poster.





> who appear to be enthralled because as Asian female is posting.


When the new poster adds something to the discussion rather than her image and girlishness she may become more welcome, until then she is judged, by me, as tinsel.

Maybe a few threads for the ladies might be in order, from any corner of the world. Lets see how the ladies threads last or expand. 

Maybe a few threads for the simple minded might be in order as well.  :Smile: 

This one is about a new political leader and how he is surviving, how he will integrate into his new position and the rest of the world. Currently he is certainly stirring the pot, will it last, will he be terminated, either factually or "labelled", twittered away, have his Facebook page removed and forgotten by the billions who require to constantly be befriended, by anonymous new BFF..

----------


## Cujo

> When the new poster adds something to the discussion rather than her image and girlishness she may become more welcome, until then she is judged, by me, as tinsel.
> 
> Maybe a few threads for the ladies might be in order, from any corner of the world. Lets see how the ladies threads last or expand. 
> 
> Maybe a few threads for the simple minded might be in order as well.


Well her latest riveting thread is basically (despite the tabloid headline) How do you have your coffee.
Deep.

----------


## BobR

Has all the charm of Baghdad, hope he really was a drug dealer.    I could imagine what it would be like allowing the lowest class Thai males the ability to kill with impunity. 

Vigilantes execute drug dealer on city street in Philippines | New York Post

----------


## MrG

> Originally Posted by OhOh
> 
> 
> When the new poster adds something to the discussion rather than her image and girlishness she may become more welcome, until then she is judged, by me, as tinsel.
> 
> Maybe a few threads for the ladies might be in order, from any corner of the world. Lets see how the ladies threads last or expand. 
> 
> Maybe a few threads for the simple minded might be in order as well. 
> 
> ...


I have not seen it announced by anybody that there is a female poster on here. I have no reason to doubt it, I just haven't seen one. Today I saw a picture of a female on the member's list, but is a picture proof of gender. There was a rumour that Jet Grogon was female, but who knows. 

If a picture is enough evidence, I imagine a lot of guys on here will start identifying themselves with a snap of the best hung male porn star they can find.  :Smile:

----------


## katie23

Hey Mr. G, female poster on here! I've no pic on my sig, but Bld & Terry have met me on separate occasions, and can attest to my femaleness. Heh...

Anyway, back to Duterte, many of my colleagues are also not in favor of this killing spree, as well as the senseless remarks he's made the past few months. 

If he keeps on rocking the boat but w/ no real results, I wouldn't be surprised if he's ousted like Erap or worse, silenced. 

I didn't vote for him, but accepted him as prez & had high hopes too.  The hope meter is falling...

----------


## grasshopper

I can just see it:

Duterte: You mofucker! You started it!

Pres Trump: Did not! You started it! There's a wall comin' your way, pal!

----------


## MrG

> Hey Mr. G, female poster on here! I've no pic on my sig, but Bld & Terry have met me on separate occasions, and can attest to my femaleness. Heh...


OK by me, Katie23. Nice to meet you.

----------


## OhOh

> many of my colleagues


Undraped, full length photos are the acceptable currency of proof here. Both of your "colleagues" and yourself. A copy of your birth certificate and DNA wouldn't go amiss.




> hope he really was a drug dealer





> The hope meter is falling...


"Hope and change", isn't that what somebody else promised and got 8 years to not provide it, along with a Noble prize.  :Smile: 

Your giving up in 4 months. How the world differentiates between the "accepted"/good guys and the villains/bad guys.

----------


## katie23

@ohoh- Why should I post copies of my identity or workplace here, in a forum draped with Sophia et al? If you don't believe that I'm a Filipina, posting from PI, that's your choice. I've met Terry57 and Bld in separate trips, so they've seen me & can vouch for me in the TD world, as if that matters.  I also have several travel threads, in the PI section & elsewhere. Do a search if you want. You could also check my IP. 

I didn't vote for D30 and don't agree with all he has said the past months. He needs to control his mouth and focus on other important issues and not just drugs. 

"Your giving up in four months"

I believe that's supposed to be "you're" - and I'm not a native English speaker!

----------


## Davis Knowlton

Duterte announced today that there will be no more joint naval patrols, and that he intends to expel all Americans in the South as soon as he acquires the equipment and technology to take over the tasks they perform.

I don't see why the US just doesn't pull them and all of their equipment out now and leave them to fight without surveillance drones and other intelligence collecting equipment.

Let him get it from Russia.

If Duterte doesn't want US assistance, the US should take their gear and go home. It's an effort paid for by the US, solely to assist the Philippines - the US has no strategic interest there. Why stay?

----------


## Norton

*Philippines: Duterte dares US, EU to withdraw aid*

Tough-talking leader says the country won't beg for foreign assistance after criticism over his deadly drug campaign.

President Rodrigo Duterte has told the United States and the European Union to "go ahead" and withdraw financial aid to the Philippines if they're unhappy with his bloody anti-drug war. 

"Go away, bring your money to somewhere else. We will survive as a nation," Duterte said in a speech to police officers on Thursday in the southern city of Butuan.

"How do you look at us, mendicants? We will survive. Even if we'll go through hardships, we will survive. But we will never, never compromise our dignity.

"If you think it is high time for you guys to withdraw your assistance, go ahead, we will not beg for it," Duterte said, adding he doesn't expect the US, EU, and human rights group to understand his policy. 

More than 3,680 people have been killed by police and unidentified attackers in the Philippines since June 30, when Duterte took office.

Last week, two US senators raised alarms about the mounting death toll linked to the anti-drug war, and called for a review of American foreign aid to the Philippines. 

Senator Ben Cardin said what Duterte is advocating and endorsing "amounts to mass murder". 

Senator Patrick Leahy said: "No amount of killing will result in reforms that improve the judiciary, end corruption and impunity in law enforcement, or rehabilitate those caught in the vicious cycle of addiction."

According to US data, the Philippines is expected to receive a total of $188m in 2017. In 2015, the country received $236m in US aid. 

The annual EU assistance to the Philippines is estimated at $65m.

Philippine police stand on guard during a raid in a slum area in Metro Manila [Reuters]
In an interview with Al Jazeera, Phelim Kine of Human Rights Watch warned that foreign aid to the Philippines could go into funding "mass unlawful violence" by authorities. 

But in defending his police on Thursday, Duterte said foreign governments "will never understand the pain that we are suffering.

"We have a problem here trying to preserve our society," the president, nicknamed "The Punisher", said.

'America has failed us'

Duterte's statements follow a Facebook post by his foreign minister, Perfecto Yasay, who wrote that the president wants to liberate the Philippines from a "shackling dependency" on the US.

In the post titled AMERICA HAS FAILED US, Yasay said Duterte was "compelled to realign" Philippine foreign policy and not submit to US demands and interests.

"Breaking away from the shackling dependency of the Philippines to effectively address both internal and external security threats has become imperative in putting an end to our nation's subservience to United States interests," Yasay wrote.

He said in the South China Sea, the US could not guarantee it would help the Philippines to protect its sovereignty, as it is bound to by a 1951 bilateral treaty.

"Worse is that our only ally could not give us the assurance that in taking a hard line towards the enforcement of our sovereignty rights under international law, it will promptly come to our defence under our existing military treaty and agreements."

On Monday, Duterte said US President Barack Obama should "go to hell" and hinted he might "break up" with the United States.

Molly Koscina, a spokeswoman for the US embassy, said Yasay's comments ran counter to close relations between the two countries.

"We have seen the post. We've already spoken to this sort of rhetoric," Koscina told reporters. "Frankly, it seems at odds with the warm relationship that exists between the Filipino and American people".

Philippines: Duterte dares US, EU to withdraw aid - News from Al Jazeera

----------


## MrG

> Undraped, full length photos are the acceptable currency of proof here. Both of your "colleagues" and yourself. A copy of your birth certificate and DNA wouldn't go amiss.


You first, SoSo.
Just warn me first so I don't have to look. :Smile:

----------


## Airportwo

[quote=Davis Knowlton;3367016

If Duterte doesn't want US assistance, the US should take their gear and go home. It's an effort paid for by the US, solely to assist the Philippines - the US has no strategic interest there. Why stay?[/quote]

The Us has how many bases in how many countries? 600 bases in 38 countries is a very conservative estimate, all for altruistic reasons off course, most would be glad to see them pack up and go home, they have "created" enough wars!

----------


## OhOh

> Why stay?


One assumes somebody back in Ameristan has decided that a military base in the area and control of the Philippine economy brings some benefits. But as you say if the current Philippine President has the will of the people for this move, the Ameristanis should say "Thank you and Goodbye".





> I've met Terry57 and Bld in separate trips


I look forward to terry's confirmation and hidden camera video.




> You first, SoSo.


As "katie" has responded, it's your choice and rightly so. At my age the "handsome man" calls are diminishing rapidly.

----------


## CaptainNemo

If ever there was a double entendre...

----------


## PeeCoffee

Should get very interesting as Duterte has now decided to make his bed with China.

----------


## PeeCoffee

> Paging Davis Knowlton
> 
> My wife just talked about a new contender for the next Philippines presidential election. She and her friends seem to think very well of him. He has a good trackrecord as mayor of Davao City.
> 
> Anything else known of him, any opinion on his bid?


How time flies in less than a year.

I'm sure Duterte made no mention of his potential diplomatic turn towards China while Shoals were bei ng contested nor during his Presidential bid.
Does he make his shyte up without any advisors...is dictatorship his style of leadership ?

Possibly the Philippine people and military might now be beginning to calculate moving forward in earnest.  :Confused:

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^Rest assured the Philippine government is as confused as everyone else. He consults with nobody in the government, leaving them to guess what he means. He makes broad, sweeping statements designed for his audience of the moment.

As politicians here scrambled trying to decipher and back off from his latest, the Palace spokesperson said quit trying to explain what he meant. Maybe he'll tell us when he gets back.

He has always been known as anti-US, pro-Chinese, and as a leftist. Still, I don't think voters expected this. Social weather station polls here continue to list around 80% of Filipinos as trusting the US, vice around 20% trusting China. Yet Duterte's popularity numbers are still sky high.

It's confusing.

----------


## Norton

From a purely economic standpoint good relations with China make sense. 

"The top export destinations of the Philippines are China ($19B), Japan ($11.1B), the United States ($9.4B), Singapore ($5.54B) and Hong Kong ($5.01B). The top import origins are China ($13.8B), South Korea ($7.51B), Japan ($7.02B), the United States ($6.65B) and Singapore ($4.84B)"

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^I don't think anyone questions that. What confuses folks is why he believes he must damage ties with the West in order to enhance ties with Asian countries.

----------


## Norton

> What confuses folks is why he believes he must damage ties with the West in order to enhance ties with Asian countries.


Makes no sense. No wonder folks are confused. Balance is the key for all nations. Duterte's anti-western rhetoric is contrary to sentiment of majority of folks in the PI and certain to damage relationships with nations who the PI will need in future. All your baluts in one basket not wise.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^Just took a stroll through the local press. He's getting blasted by Senators, Congressmen and others. Comments on the various articles are about 80% negative. Never seen "Dumbterte" or "Idioterte" before.

----------


## bsnub

> Dumbterte





> Idioterte


He is clearly a dumbfuck in the same vain as Trump. He wants to be a strongman but then he sucks Chinese cock. What an imbecile. I guess PI can surrender their claims to the SCS now.  :rofl:

----------


## katie23

I saw an FB post on a friend's computer: 

Goodbye Spam, Hello Ma Ling!

Complete with pics of Spam (the canned meat) and Ma Ling. Ma ling is a brand of canned meat loaf from China. It comes in a round can - google is your friend. It took me a few seconds to realize what the post meant, which is basically: Goodbye US, Hello China! Heh.

----------


## Cujo

The problem is the Ma Ling is not to be trusted, is probably full of poisons and will most likely make you sick.

----------


## BaitongBoy

Will we have a new "button" here to report Ma Ling?...

----------


## wasabi

Start a thread on Ma Ling pies.

----------


## Chico

Is Duterte going to have an accident in the near future.?

----------


## Humbert

Today he has reversed himself on his seperation from the US. 
Can this guy destroy the courts and the opposition like Maduro is attempting in Venezuala?

----------


## Norton

*US 'baffled' by Duterte divorce talk*
21 Oct 2016 at 18:29

The United States says it is "baffled" by Philippine President Rodrigo Duterte's announcement of a "separation" from his country's longstanding ally, and will seek an explanation when a senior US official visits Manila this weekend.

Duterte's latest anti-US remarks, made amid a four-day visit to China that ended on Friday, are "inexplicably at odds with the very close relationship" between the two countries, State Department spokesman John Kirby said.

Daniel Russel, US assistant secretary of state for East Asian and Pacific affairs, will be seeking clarification when he makes a previously planned trip to Manila on the weekend, Kirby said. "We are going to be seeking an explanation of exactly what the president meant when he talked about separation from the US."

At a business forum on Thursday in Beijing, Duterte announced his "separation from the United States, both militarily ... but in economics also" and said his country would be better off aligning itself with China and possibly Russia as well. "I've realigned myself in your ideological flow and maybe I will also go to Russia to talk to (President Vladimir) Putin and tell him that there are three of us against the world -- China, Philippines, and Russia. It's the only way." His remarks came a day after he told the Filipino community in Beijing, regarding the United States, "Time to say goodbye, my friend. Your stay in my country was for your own benefit."

Kirby said the United States was not the only country baffled by Duterte's rhetoric. "We have heard from many of our friends and partners in the region who are likewise confused about where this is going, and also, we believe, are trying to learn more on their own about what it portends," he said.

A Japanese Embassy official in Manila said Japan was keen to hear Duterte's explanation about his new foreign policy when he pays a three-day visit to Japan starting on Tuesday.

Duterte, who came to power in June, has been distancing the Philippines from the United States in the wake of US criticism of extrajudicial killings of suspected drug dealers and addicts amid his ongoing anti-drug campaign.

In his remarks on Thursday, Duterte also accused the United States of "idiotic arrogance" and suggested it was losing influence in Southeast Asia. Cambodia and Laos are already allies of China and now the Philippines is "veering towards China", he added.

China, he said, "does not go around insulting people, insisting on policies to follow them and trying to control the money of the world through the IMF and the World Bank".

Despite Duterte's pivot to Beijing, a Philippine poll released Tuesday shows that three-quarters of the Filipinos trust the United States and many of them distrust China. According to the poll conducted by Social Weather Stations on Sept 24-27 among 1,200 adults nationwide, 76% of them had "much trust" in the United States, while only 22% felt the same way about China and 55% had "little trust" in China.
Independent observers questioned whether Duterte would be able to make his new policies stick.

“Symbolically none of this is good for the US, but in concrete terms the US has thick skin,” said Malcolm Cook, a senior fellow at the ISEAS-Yusof Ishak Institute in Singapore. “If the Duterte government starts to restrict US access to Philippine bases or something like that, then the US will have a problem.”

While Duterte’s cabinet members often seek to tone down his remarks -- a routine they followed again on Thursday -- the president has kept repeating them. In his speech to the Chinese business leaders, Duterte also said he was considering plans to require US visitors to the Philippines to obtain a visa.
In a statement issued after Duterte’s speech, Finance Secretary Carlos Dominguez and Socioeconomic Planning Secretary Ernesto Pernia said the cabinet would move strongly and swiftly towards regional economic integration. “We will maintain relations with the West, but we desire stronger integration with our neighbours,” the statement said. 

Earlier on Thursday, China announced a resumption of bilateral talks on contested territory in the South China Sea, an issue that had previously pushed the Philippines closer to America. Liu Zhenmin, China’s vice-minister for foreign affairs, hailed a “new stage of maritime cooperation".

In his first trip to China since taking office in late June, Duterte refrained from dwelling on the territorial disputes that had damaged bilateral ties. The two sides signed $24 billion worth of business, aid and loan agreements

US 'baffled' by Duterte divorce talk | Bangkok Post: news

----------


## katie23

@humbert - yeah, in his arrival speech, Duterte "clarified" some issues re: the US separation. I think his cabinet members & advisers will try to talk some sense into him, in the next few days/weeks. 

Re: the courts, he can only destroy the courts or opposition if he declares Martial Law, which I think won't happen. So many ppl are against ML, and they'll stop him. 

On the brighter side, I think local governments are more orderly now. In both my hometown & worktown, there are curfews, less crime, and a 10 pm limit to karaoke! That's good, since before, my neighbors would sing until 1 or 2pm! 

I think on the local level, things are better. But on the national or international level, they're not. It really is confusing, as Davis has said.

----------


## Storekeeper

I'd love to see JUSMAGPHIL and the corrupt branch of the VA in Manila shut down. And stop the port visits by US Navy ships permanently once and for all.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

> stop the port visits by US Navy ships permanently once and for all.


We did fine without them for a decade after leaving Subic. I agree.

----------


## Hugh Cow

USA aid to the the Philippines in the last 6 years: $1.2 billlion. China to Philippines:$4 million. Duturde has never heard the saying "Don't bite the hand that feeds you". I believe Dudturde has told USA basically they can shove their aid. Thats what the yanks should do. They could give it to me. I like Americans.(but i couldn't eat a whole one).

----------


## Storekeeper

> Originally Posted by Storekeeper
> 
> 
> 
> stop the port visits by US Navy ships permanently once and for all.
> 
> 
> We did fine without them for a decade after leaving Subic. I agree.


Made plenty of port visits to PI between 1979-1984, but none from 1984 until I retired in 2007.

----------


## Humbert

I've been to the Philippines many times for business. It always struck me reading the local press and interacting with locals how prone to scapegoating they seemed. With his 80% popularity it appears to be a match made in heaven.

----------


## Storekeeper

> I've been to the Philippines many times for business. It always struck me reading the local press and interacting with locals how prone to scapegoating they seemed. With his 80% popularity it appears to be a match made in heaven.


Went through the Navy's process to get married to a Filipina back in 80/81 and then thought better of it. About 2-3 weeks ago I got a ping from her on FB. 35 years later and still pissed off about it.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

Slightly interesting that while the approval rate of most senior government has risen by 5 points or so in the past several weeks, his has declines by 5 points.

Saw a comment on a China article today. "Quit fucking up foreign relations and fix the fucking traffic!"

----------


## CaptainNemo

Duterte's term is scheduled to end in 2022; Xi's may go on until 2023.
Xi is clearly after a legacy; Duterte behaves like he think's he's in an American film.

My take is that Duterte is after a bung from the Chinese to shower his supporters with effective bribes, a bit like the Shinawatra "help for farmers" schemes.

The Chinese, in turn, are looking for anything to divide and rule ASEAN, and isolate and lean on disputers of its optimistic claims on the Champa Sea (= SC Sea).

What his reception in Tokyo is going to be like after this swaggering will be fascinating. The soft power Japan exerts over SEAsia is much greater than China.

The reality on the ground is that the PhilMil likes it's links with the US, and all the access to the best equipment, and training etc... I find it hard to imagine Duterte has the leverage (even if his hands are on the levers) to compel the PhilMil to switch sides to China - a country they have long regarded as not an ally - they can simply ignore him, remove him, and reboot. The nationalism Duterte has stoked up is at odds with the idea of being a tributary state of China, and acceding to China's territorial demands on what the military regard as their country's territory, and their duty to defend.

The fundamentals of the situation really don't support Duterte's rhetoric, and he seems increasingly likely to become an embarrassment to Filipinos, and I'm not sure he'll last the full 6-year term he was elected for. It all looks reminscent of recent years in Thailand, and we know that panned out.




> Duterte has given almost half his public addresses as president to a  military audience -- far more than his predecessors. The 71-year-old  leader’s refreshed stump speech includes promises to double troop  salaries, improve health care for soldiers and secure modern equipment.


Duterte Woos Army as Opponents Warn of Discontent in Ranks - Bloomberg




> The Philippines and Thailand are not acting like US treaty allies are supposed to.





> countries like the Philippines and Thailand can  react violently to criticism of their human rights performance. They are  then prepared to make the political and diplomatic dimensions of their  relationships with offending great powers very unpleasant. This includes  through public overtures to alternative suitors like China and Russia  who, being illiberal themselves, are refreshingly unlikely to offer  criticism on the human rights front.
>  A shifting international power structure is changing the way Thailand  and the Philippines balance between the United States and China.  Cooperation with the United States offers access to desirable technology  and training, as well as a shield against China, but neither state  wants to become the patsy for US–China rivalry nor a proxy battleground  for the United States. Yet neither wants Chinese hegemony either. To get  around this, these states frequently compartmentalise different  components of their bilateral relationships.





> despite Duterte’s bluster, a scheduled joint air force exercise  with the United States recently occurred as planned, and the threat to  cancel Philippines–US maritime patrols applies only to patrols in the  Philippines’ exclusive economic zone and not the territorial sea. The  number of US forces who might be asked to withdraw from involvement in  Philippines counterinsurgency operations is also quite small. And  Duterte’s threat to buy arms from Russia and China is straight out of the Thai playbook, which is an act of asserting sovereignty and much less a guide to alignment.


What?s wrong with the United States? Southeast Asian allies? | East Asia Forum




> Duterte won the presidency on a  populist platform promising "real change" and inclusive growth, which  means that everyone benefits from economic growth. Now critics are  saying they are getting tired of the administration touting the war on  drugs as an achievement and calling Duterte "a one trick pony."
>  In  an article in the South China Morning Post, Steven Keithley wrote that  the drug wars are merely a smokescreen masking Duterte's inability to  make hard decisions on economic plans and territorial disputes in the  South China Sea.
>  The lack of direction is leading to investor jitters and confusion, particularly in the mining sector.





> Rating agency Standard & Poor's (S&P) affirmed the Philippines'  investment grade rating but flagged concerns about "rising uncertainties  surrounding the stability, predictability, and accountability of its  new government."


Is Duterte presidency affecting the Philippine economy? | Asia | DW.COM | 10.10.2016




> At 6.6 percent,  the Filipino economy's current GDP growth rate is the     second highest in Asia, behind only China's. That growth is  projected to continue over the next few years, in part because Filipinos  are in a "sweet spot"     demographically: the Philippines has the youngest population in East  Asia, which translates into lower costs to support a younger workforce  and less economic drag from retirees. Last month, Fitch Ratings (one of the  world's three major credit rating firms)    upgraded the Philippines to a "BBB-" with a stable outlook  --     the first time the Philippines has ever received investment-grade  status and a huge vote of confidence in the Filipino economy.





> In 2012, Forbes Asia announced that the collective wealth of the 40  richest Filipino families grew $13 billion during the 2010-2011 year, to  $47.4     billion--an increase of 37.9 percent. Filipino economist Cielito Habito calculated     that the increased wealth of those families was equivalent in value  to a staggering 76.5 percent of the country's overall increase in GDP at  the time. This     income disparity was far and away the highest in Asia





> widespread corruption in local government, which makes it difficult or  impossible for many Filipinos to launch small     businesses. (In 2012, Transparency International, a non-governmental  organization that monitors and reports a comparative listing of  corruption worldwide,     gave the Philippines a rank of 105 out of 176, tied with Mali and Algeria, among others.) Low levels of investment also suppress business growth: the Philippines' investment-to-GDP ratio    currently stands at 19.7 percent.     By comparison, the investment rate is 33 percent in Indonesia, 27 percent in Thailand, and 24 percent in Malaysia.





> huge sectors of Filipino industry (such as banking, telecommunications,  and property development) are almost entirely monopolized by a few     elite political families, most of whom have been in power since the  Spanish colonial era. And despite wide-reaching government reforms from  the 1980s, those industries remain effective oligarchies or cartels that vastly  outperform small businesses.    According to a paper released by the Philippine Institute for Development Studies,  small and     medium enterprises (SMEs) account for roughly 99 percent of Filipino  firms. However, those SMEs only account for 35 percent of national  output





> "Is the economy growing here?" said Josefa Ramirez, 31, who earns  roughly 123 pesos ($3) a day selling bottles of water and soda from a  cart in Manila. "I     didn't know that. For me, things feel the same as they always did."


The Grim Reality Behind the Philippines' Economic Growth - The Atlantic




> He has little experience of national politics, let alone international  affairs, having been mayor of Davao, a city of 1.5m or so, since 1988  (apart from a brief stint as vice-mayor to his daughter and three years  as a congressman). Since becoming president, he has threatened to  withdraw from the United Nations and to declare martial law. He idolises  Ferdinand Marcos, a former dictator who did impose martial law. He says  he wants to give Marcos a hero’s burial in Manila. All this, naturally,  frightens both local and foreign investors and threatens to undermine  the Philippines’ newly acquired status as South-East Asia’s economic  star.


The Philippines under Rodrigo Duterte: Sceptred bile | The Economist




> The Philippines depends on the U.S. not just for military cooperation  but also for economic support. American firms have invested a lot in  the electronic industry. Remittances from the U.S. are large, and a lot  of business process outsourcing (BPO) is also by American firms into the  Philippines," pointed out Trinh Nguyen, Asia-Pacific economist at  investment bank Natixis.                                                                                                                                                                      Remittances and the BPO  sector are key pillars of the Philippine economy, contributing 10 and 6  percent, respectively, to annual gross domestic product. So if Duterte  really did end economic ties, as indicated, it could significantly hit  the domestic economy in terms of trade and labor movements


Duterte risks hurting Philippine economy, Asia politics if he 'breaks up' with US

----------


## OhOh

It appears that whatever differences China and Philippine have, they are both agreeable to sign agreements which presumably is of benefit to each.

Allegedly 13 or 15, not a great deal of detail in the China press. One hopes he has something to quieten to his detractors when he safely returns to Philippine.




> USA aid to the the Philippines in the last 6 years: $1.2 billlion.


Do you have a breakdown on the contents of the Amerisatni and Chinese aid?

One wonders what % of the "aid" was spent in the Philippines and brought jobs to the Filipinos. Most aid is spent in the "donor" country and the products are shipped, ready made and probably in the Amerstani aids case ready to slaughter.

----------


## Humbert

> One wonders what % of the "aid" was spent in the Philippines and brought jobs to the Filipinos. Most aid is spent in the "donor" country and the products are shipped, ready made and probably in the Amerstani aids case ready to slaughter.


Yes, one wonders. I supposee you have a link?

----------


## aging one

> Do you have a breakdown on the contents of the Amerisatni and Chinese aid?  One wonders what % of the "aid" was spent in the Philippines and brought jobs to the Filipinos. Most aid is spent in the "donor" country and the products are shipped, ready made and probably in the Amerstani aids case ready to slaughter.


So well written nobody would ever guess you have a chip on your shoulder the size of Mt Everest against the USA. This way it appeals to a bigger audience? :Smile:

----------


## Davis Knowlton

98 million Filipinos. 2 million live in the US. More than a million in the Philippines are employed by US companies. Pretty big bloc to piss off.

----------


## Humbert

> So well written nobody would ever guess you have a chip on your shoulder the size of Mt Everest against the USA


I think it's a dead giveaway when he use his stale 'Ameristani' line for the 400th time.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Got an Aussie mate employed by a large Filipino mining company, he,a getting nervous and so are they, the gigs up. Investor confidence is low, mostly because of the erratic Duturte guy. why do the flips keep voting with there emotions ? I really thought that this guy could make a difference because he wasn't part of the ogilarchy that has been predominate for decades, now I'm thinking he will send them back by about 20 years,

----------


## GracelessFawn

The guy's a dumb ass, unreasonable, and is manifesting some pretty serious mental problems.  He's not fit to run the country.  He's destroying foreign policies and foreign relations that took time to build, by running his silly mouth.  His opinions and new policies doesn't even reflect the stand of the majority of the people.

----------


## slackula

> I really thought that this guy could make a difference because he wasn't part of the ogilarchy that has been predominate for decades


Some people thought similar about Thaksin, look how well that worked out.

----------


## Humbert

> The guy's a dumb ass, unreasonable, and is manifesting some pretty serious mental problems.  He's not fit to run the country.  He's destroying foreign policies and foreign relations that took time to build, by running his silly mouth


A lesson for Trump supporters

----------


## Hugh Cow

> USA aid to the the Philippines in the last 6 years: $1.2 billlion.


Do you have a breakdown on the contents of the Amerisatni and Chinese aid?

One wonders what % of the "aid" was spent in the Philippines and brought jobs to the Filipinos. Most aid is spent in the "donor" country and the products are shipped, ready made and probably in the Amerstani aids case ready to slaughter.[/QUOTE]

OHOH I believe you are a cynic. I doubt there is a country on the planet that doesn't have some strings attached to their aid. I am sure our Chinese friends require nothing in return other than the advancement of world peace.

----------


## Norton

Both dated 2011/12

How much money does the U.S. give to Philippines?

https://www.devex.com/news/top-10-fo...lippines-76515

----------


## MrG

^
Both short and informative links. Thanks, Norton. 

I had no idea the US was standing where it was in terms of Aid to Phils., at least in 2011. 
It sort of puts the whole refusal of US AID thing by Dutarte in a different light. I still believe that he will regret cozying up to the Chinese or the Russians, if he goes through with it.

----------


## PeeCoffee

Duterte was married to his first wife for 27 years.
Elizabeth Zimmerman and Duterte remain close friends.
Her grandfather was from Germany and migrated to the United States.

(Those that wish to - feel free to advance a few conspiracy theories.Could get interesting.)

----------


## chassamui

He is using the Chines to leverage more US aid with fewer strings. Maybe not so dumb after all.

----------


## katie23

^^yeah, Duterte's wife had "western" blood. That's why when you see pics of his kids (one of his daughters is now the present mayor of Davao city, the post he vacated), they all look mestizo (luk kreung). I remembered being surprised to see why his kids looked very mestizo (when the dad isn't), then my friends told me that his ex-wife was half-german. (Or 1/4, to be correct)

Re: the goodbye Spam & hello Ma Ling policy, I'll just watch out & see what happens in the coming weeks....

 :spam2:   is there a Ma Ling emoticon? Heh..

----------


## OhOh

> Yes, one wonders. I supposee you have a link?


Not to this particular aid package no. I'm sure if you wanted to refute the claim you would easily find it and list the breakdown. But hey just keep drinking the Kool-Aid and tighten those blinkers.

As I said "most aid" is indeed spent in the donor country and "products", of local manufacturers shipped out. Many products are very underutilised as the recipients have no skills to install or maintain them and hence become useless in a very short time. Except for propaganda purposes.




> So well written nobody would ever guess you have a chip on your shoulder the size of Mt Everest against the USA. This way it appeals to a bigger audience?


When you look at how Ameristan, the banana republic it has become, how else would you name it? A republic, a democratic country? Sadly those terms no longer apply to what used to be a glorious "bring freedom to everyone nation" nation.




> His opinions and new policies doesn't even reflect the stand of the majority of the people.


He has just one an election, presumably fairly with no double counting of votes or recourse to a grand jury of legislators, to "smooth" the way?




> why do the flips keep voting with there emotions


As opposed to having intelligent discussion. 

 :rofl: 



> now I'm thinking he will send them back by about 20 years,


So soon to judge. I assume their is a fixed length of time before he has to call the next election. An election is to win the race to become President/Prime Minister for a fixed term. Once installed anyone elected cannot be thrown out except by a vote, assassination or a coup. Which would you think the "emotional" Philippine nation or their "managers" will choose?




> We did fine without them for a decade after leaving Subic. I agree.


Possibly the offer received in China and probably Russia, has specified what and who will replace the asset stripping Ameristani companies. If the locals were so enamoured with their lot how was he elected? Some must have wanted change.

*Duterte says visit to China "signals a turning point in our shared history"*

  		 (Xinhua)    03:05, October 22, 2016


_He also announced that his talks with Chinese leaders and business leaders resulted in public financing agreements and private business deals valued at billions of U.S. dollars in soft loans._
_ 	"These agreements, covering various fields of economic activities, are expected to generate 2 million jobs for the Filipinos in the next five years," he said._

_Cnn'Sputnik_

_"BEIJING (Sputnik)  Philippine President Rodrigo Duterte said his  country was not severing ties with the United States but shifting its  foreign policy in a different direction. 
_
_
"It is not severance of ties. You say severance of ties, you cut the  diplomatic relations. I cannot do that. Why? It is in the best interest  of my country that we maintain that relationship. Why? Because there are  many Filipinos in the United States. Well, Americans of Filipino  ancestry. Why? Because the people of my country [are] not ready to  accept. I said separation  what I was really saying was separation of a  foreign policy," Duterte was quoted as saying by CNN during a press  conference in the country's Davao City."

_It appears that some think the "Your either with us or against us" trick/lie will be one that continues to be believed. Some see the runes and act accordingly, others stick their heads in there arses.





> Some people thought similar about Thaksin, look how well that worked out.


Some/many thought similarly before other politicians were elected. Now they look back and feel cheated. But then that is what democracy is about. The ability to change leadership  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   occasionally legitimately, yes?

----------


## OhOh

> Both short and informative links. Thanks, Norton.


So short they don't specify what the money was spent on and where. One of the largest, the military aid, was spent how? On weapons imported into the country from Ameristani MIC. Who does that benefit. Mostly the Ameristani companies and their workers.

The others are listed as "Programmes" the money was spent where?

As usual, good for the sheeple to think, "Oh we are so generous look how we help those poor underprivileged foreigners"




> I still believe that he will regret cozying up to the Chinese or the Russians, if he goes through with it.


You may be correct. However the population voted him in for a reason. If that reason is secured he will have delivered. If he makes mistakes they will be remembered and he will not be re-elected.




> I'll just watch out & see what happens in the coming weeks....


So fickle, a true believer in democracy and law. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 




> OHOH I believe you are a cynic. I doubt there is a country on the planet that doesn't have some strings attached to their aid. I am sure our Chinese friends require nothing in return other than the advancement of world peace.


Which is why I used the term "Most aid". All "aid" is for political purposes. Some scrapings are indeed spent in the receiving nation but assuredly most is spent on the giving politicians own constituency.

We do indeed live in interesting times. One empire is dying another is growing. Will it be for good or evil. Unfortunately my soothsayer is unobtainable this evening. All I see is death and destruction from the old and investment and productive building from the new. I know that if I needed assistance to grow my country, improve my populations and voters lives who I would pick.

Once elected of course.  :Smile:

----------


## beerlaodrinker

I'm still thinking he is the wrong guy for the job, I've Spent a lot of time there over the last 30 years , saw a lot of different administrations, who were all the usual suspects, I initially thought he might of made a difference, but no. It's still the same old shit. Now the Philippines got this dipshit for next 6 years , a coup ( spelling ) might not be a bad idea, nip it in the bud. I feel sorry for the locals, but hey, they voted for the fucker

----------


## Shadows

It must be depressing to have voted for him, and then realize the monster you voted for now controls your day-to-day life.

----------


## chassamui

> I know that if I needed assistance to grow my country, improve my populations and voters lives who I would pick.


The unelected and highly secretive Chinese, who have a very similar agenda to the Americans?

----------


## CaptainNemo

> I'm still thinking he is the wrong guy for the job, I've Spent a lot of time there over the last 30 years , saw a lot of different administrations, who were all the usual suspects, I initially thought he might of made a difference, but no. It's still the same old shit. Now the Philippines got this dipshit for next 6 years , a coup ( spelling ) might not be a bad idea, nip it in the bud. I feel sorry for the locals, but hey, they voted for the fucker


Most countries in the world are simply not ready for democracy - it seems to deliver outcomes no better than a military dictatorship; neo-colonialism would be the best solution for them, thin how much better off the Phils would be as a territory of the US Empire, like Puerto Rico or Guam. Think how much better off ASEAN states might be with Britain, Holland, France, and Portugal governing them again. I'm sure the Hong Kongers and Macauese would gladly return.

----------


## PeeCoffee

The notion of "one person, one vote" (not educated, not stake-holder)  is surely a recipe for failed democracy in most developing nations.
People who have been ordered as to what to do and when to do can not adjust to libertarian, democratic ideals overnight...like fish out of water.

Sadly enthusiastic idealism rarely matches up with pragmatic realism throughout much of the world.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

> It must be depressing to have voted for him, and then realize the monster you voted for now controls your day-to-day life.


"Monster" is a bit much - especially for a President with an 86% approval rating.

I recommend you use the 72 hour scale we use here. He says it (Hour 1). He denies saying it (Hour 9). He's shown saying it on tape (Hour 10). Palace blames the media for misinterpreting his statement (Hour 24). Senators, businessmen, or military (depending on the Hour 1 statement) condemn his statement, claiming he simply doesn't understand the issue (Hour 48). Palace issue clarification (what the President actually meant was....) (Hour 65). President says he never meant it (Hour 72).

Repeat until babbling........

----------


## bobo746

*The married couple who never ask: 'How was your day?'  Husband and wife death squad duo paid $100 for every drug user they  kill on the streets of The Philippines for 'The Punisher'... and they've  executed 800 between them*

The husband and wife assassin duo behind Rodrigo Duterte's drug war executions | Daily Mail Online

----------


## bobo746

^ Is this a load of crap or what ?????

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^ and ^^. Yes. Load of crap. Not a word of anything like this has ever appeared on the TV or in the press or tabloids here - or on internet blogs. Wonder how much they were paid for their 'story'? National Inquirer or Tattler level crap. That would be 8 murders each and every day for them since the election.

----------


## forreachingme

Inhumane and still completely corrupt, 

were the words i got from a well Philippino i asked the other day if he think change at Government is on...

----------


## CR7CristianoRonaldo

About 5-6 years ago I went to an Infrastructure funding conference in manila. I met the new President Aquino and other names like Enrile (who was about 90 then, so probably passed away now). The country was desperate for an infrastructure upgrade and was showcasing about 100 projects.

I think about three were ultimately financed. Woefully inadequate and the degeneration continued.

So, now China wants to allocate money to regional infrastructure. I guess not just for financial returns (and certainly not to help their common man), but for geopolitical influence and the opportunity to offshore ill gotten kickbacks.

I can see why Philippines wants to access that money for marquee projects, and it is certainly up for any ancillary 'dodgy deals', so I can understand why they might want to realign away from other countries who attended the conferences but ultimately didn't build any airports, railroads, bridges, ports and refrigeration facilities.

----------


## David48atTD

> I recommend you use the 72 hour scale we use here. He says it (Hour 1). He denies saying it (Hour 9). He's shown saying it on tape (Hour 10). Palace blames the media for misinterpreting his statement (Hour 24). Senators, businessmen, or military (depending on the Hour 1 statement) condemn his statement, claiming he simply doesn't understand the issue (Hour 48). Palace issue clarification (what the President actually meant was....) (Hour 65). President says he never meant it (Hour 72).
> 
> Repeat until babbling........


When you say 'the Palace' ... what are you referring to?

Genuine question ... I have little knowledge about the Philippines.
I've only been there once.

While I have you ... how is that ex-boxer, the multi world champion going as a Senator?

Capable?

Still popular?

Are the Shopping Centre guards still armed with shot-guns?
(they were when I visited that big shopping mall in Manila)

----------


## MrG

> Originally Posted by Shadows
> 
> 
> It must be depressing to have voted for him, and then realize the monster you voted for now controls your day-to-day life.
> 
> 
> "Monster" is a bit much - especially for a President with an 86% approval rating.
> 
> I recommend you use the 72 hour scale we use here. He says it (Hour 1). He denies saying it (Hour 9). He's shown saying it on tape (Hour 10). Palace blames the media for misinterpreting his statement (Hour 24). Senators, businessmen, or military (depending on the Hour 1 statement) condemn his statement, claiming he simply doesn't understand the issue (Hour 48). Palace issue clarification (what the President actually meant was....) (Hour 65). President says he never meant it (Hour 72).
> ...


Sounds just like the Trump campaign. Who is copying who...?

----------


## wasabi

> About 5-6 years ago I went to an Infrastructure funding conference in manila. I met the new President Aquino and other names like Enrile (who was about 90 then, so probably passed away now). The country was desperate for an infrastructure upgrade and was showcasing about 100 projects.
> 
> I think about three were ultimately financed. Woefully inadequate and the degeneration continued.
> 
> So, now China wants to allocate money to regional infrastructure. I guess not just for financial returns (and certainly not to help their common man), but for geopolitical influence and the opportunity to offshore ill gotten kickbacks.
> 
> I can see why Philippines wants to access that money for marquee projects, and it is certainly up for any ancillary 'dodgy deals', so I can understand why they might want to realign away from other countries who attended the conferences but ultimately didn't build any airports, railroads, bridges, ports and refrigeration facilities.


The Chinese are successfully doing exactly this in Africa, replacing the decaying infrastructure that the Europeans put in, but the new owners failed to maintain through corruption.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

> When you say 'the Palace' ... what are you referring to?
> 
> Genuine question ... I have little knowledge about the Philippines.
> I've only been there once.
> 
> While I have you ... how is that ex-boxer, the multi world champion going as a Senator?
> 
> Capable?
> 
> ...


Malacanang Palace - seat of power in Manila.

Senator Pacquiao shows up. As the country's only sports hero, he retains his popularity. Currently getting ready for a November fight.

Yes. Shotguns or .38 revolvers.

----------


## OhOh

> The unelected and highly secretive Chinese, who have a very similar agenda to the Americans?


I believe they do have a version of elections. I agree probably different to western, bought and paid or your with us or we bomb you back to the stone age ones, allegedly being held as we speak.

They may also have a similar vision of world peace and prosperity however the western model is known to be corrupt and is failing as we speak globally. 

The Chinese vision actually builds things, employs people and by their own recent track record lifts billions up the self sufficiency table. The western model has peaked some years ago, it is being assisted along currently by non-beneficial means and the mass of the affected populations, globally, are sinking further and further into oblivion.

President Duterte has both options to utilise, why put your eggs in one basket, he does have a mandate for a few years. Are you suggesting  a coup  or  that his election is having the same affect as the recent Brexit vote, but not acted upon, is having on the UK?

----------


## MikeCarenter

sorry for not reading the whole thread before i stuck my 2 cents in

What bothers me the most for me, is when he tells of being denied a visa to the united states so he could go have sex with his girl friend

Then he says foolish americans can come here with out a visa and says thats going to change

The underlying thing is why can amercians come here have sex with our women when i couldnt go have sex with my girl friend

I think i wouldnt take much to screw up the easy visa there, wouldnt make sense to us because of all the tourist dollars he would loose but the guy seldom thinks of tomorrow hes just a normal hot blooded filipino

----------


## OhOh

> The Chinese are successfully doing exactly this in Africa, replacing the decaying infrastructure that the Europeans put in, but the new owners failed to maintain through corruption.


The new railway in Ethiopia just completed has taken up the offer of a 6 year Chinese management package. This will allow the locals now employed as the "workers" to learn how to maintain and run the railway. Possibly different to the western "aid packages" of importing the whole shebang, designing to non African requirements, constructing with imported materials, plant and labour and walking away after receiving all payments due for the "extras".

Ethiopia-Djibouti Railway signals new era of Chinese aid in infrastructure construction - Global Times









_"__The railway, 670 kilometers of which are in Ethiopia, has created about  48,000 local jobs during the construction process and is expected to  provide thousands of permanent posts once the line begins commercial  operations at end of this year.

But Xu said the challenges are  still great. "We are not only building railways for them, but also  building a talent pool for these countries, so as to keep the line's  operation sustainable," Xu said

However, there are also some negative voices. Some media reported that  China was "dumping its outdated technology and unwanted products" onto  African countries.

Getachew believes such accusations are  ignorant, pointing out that Chinese enterprises contracted the project  exactly within Ethiopian law. "Actually, it's us who are making the  choices, not China. We chose their technology based on our  transportation plans," he said.

"We have made lots of feasibility  studies. The project quality is evaluated by the Chinese side, the  Ethiopian side and an independent third party, everything is  transparent."

Low cost and high speed are the advantages of  Chinese standards. According to consulting firms, completing the project  within four years for just $4 billion was originally thought to be  nearly impossible. 

The construction was harsh due to the  country's tropical climate and desert landscape. To have the railway  endure Ethiopia's droughts and floods, to minimize damage to national  parks and the migration routes of wild animals, special overpasses and  tunnels were built.  

The railway has won the Chinese people  greater trust in the region. Some local project managers even asked  Chinese engineers to check the blueprints of their own homes.

Chinese  diligence has also impressed many local workers. An Ethiopian who drove  for the railway project said "Chinese are always working, they can have  future." 

"Chinese teach us skills. I must learn it well, they  are important for us and for the country," said an Ethiopian apprentice  who worked under the guidance of a Chinese engineer."

_They are of course introducing Chinese methods and work practises which may differ from the old colonial ways.

----------


## Norton

*Philippines Duterte: God told me to stop swearing*
28 October 2016

Philippine President Rodrigo Duterte says he has promised God he will clean up his famously vulgar language.

Arriving in his home city of Davao after a trip to Japan, Mr Duterte said God gave him an ultimatum on the plane.

"I heard a voice telling me to stop swearing or the plane will crash in mid-air, and so I promised to stop," he told reporters at the airport.

Mr Duterte's blunt speaking, often directed at the West, has contributed to his popularity at home.
He called President Barack Obama a "son of a whore", called the European Union "hypocritical", threatened to leave the UN and accepted comparisons to Hitler, saying he would gladly kill three million drug addicts.

All were responses to criticisms of his bloody war on drugs, that has seen thousands of alleged drug dealers and users killed by police and vigilante groups.

Mr Duterte said he had promised God he would not "express slang, cuss words and everything", and said a "promise to God is a promise to the Filipino people".

But he suggested his promise might have its limits. Whether he will stick to not swearing when talking about the US, EU or arch political foe Senator Leila de Lima, will depend on timing, local media quoted him as saying.

Like most Filipinos, Mr Duterte is Roman Catholic, although he has boasted about his womanising and called the Pope a "son of a whore" for causing traffic jams during his visit.

The president has spoken about being abused by an American priest as a child, saying that informed his political views.

He recently said that the Philippines wanted "a separation" from long-standing ally the US, and wanted American troops to leave the country, possibly within two years.

Philippines Duterte: God told me to stop swearing - BBC News

"I heard a voice telling me to stop swearing or the plane will crash in mid-air, and so I promised to stop," 

 :rofl:

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^It was only a matter of time, I suppose, before he revealed his direct communication channel to god.

----------


## MrG

They all seem to have one.

----------


## Takeovers

> "I heard a voice telling me to stop swearing or the plane will crash in mid-air, and so I promised to stop,"


The irony is strong in this one. And surely deliberate.

----------


## BaitongBoy

So he'll die in a flaming wreck...Next...

----------


## wasabi

Tony Blair is also close to God, God has his ear.

----------


## sekmet

I did not read through all replies. The Philippines needs America a whole lot more than America needs them. This is really more about keeping shipping lanes open than anything else. America doesn't garner friends. It garners opportunities. 

I am not military current or former. The US has TEN carrier groups, more than any other nation. They (the carrier) runs on nuclear power. It can stay at sea for twenty years, if necessary, although it would need to resupply periodically. Easily done at Guam, Thailand, Diego Garcia or Taiwan. Park on at Singapore and the other at Taiwan and let's see how this thing goes.

As for Duterte, the US can wait him out. His churlish behavior will be his undoing. At least Hugo Chavez had oil. Duterte has nothing.

----------


## Takeovers

> As for Duterte, the US can wait him out. His churlish behavior will be his undoing. At least Hugo Chavez had oil. Duterte has nothing.


You see where the oil got Chavez and cohorts. The Philippines have their expats, they are a lot more reliable as support function. The single largest thread for the Philippines remains the catholic church that still talks in favor of fast population growth.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

Duterte took a hit today. Highly regarded elder statesman and former President Ramos, who supported Duterte's run and was appointed as Duterte's Special Envoy on China, resigned from his position today. He released a fairly damning statement that Duterte had failed in his first 100 days, and done tremendous damage to the country with his murder campaign against drugs and his foul mouth, and insulting ways.

----------


## crackerjack101

> Duterte took a hit today. Highly regarded elder statesman and former President Ramos, who supported Duterte's run and was appointed as Duterte's Special Envoy on China, resigned from his position today. He released a fairly damning statement that Duterte had failed in his first 100 days, and done tremendous damage to the country with his murder campaign against drugs and his foul mouth, and insulting ways.


Good. So it starts.........

----------


## Chico

> I did not read through all replies. The Philippines needs America a whole lot more than America needs them. This is really more about keeping shipping lanes open than anything else. America doesn't garner friends. It garners opportunities. 
> 
> I am not military current or former. The US has TEN carrier groups, more than any other nation. They (the carrier) runs on nuclear power. It can stay at sea for twenty years, if necessary, although it would need to resupply periodically. Easily done at Guam, Thailand, Diego Garcia or Taiwan. Park on at Singapore and the other at Taiwan and let's see how this thing goes.
> 
> As for Duterte, the US can wait him out. His churlish behavior will be his undoing. At least Hugo Chavez had oil. Duterte has nothing.


Perhaps with an attitude like yours possibly that's why the flippers may go the Chinese route.

They may want something though they give infrastructure projects.

----------


## sekmet

> Originally Posted by sekmet
> 
> 
> I did not read through all replies. The Philippines needs America a whole lot more than America needs them. This is really more about keeping shipping lanes open than anything else. America doesn't garner friends. It garners opportunities. 
> 
> I am not military current or former. The US has TEN carrier groups, more than any other nation. They (the carrier) runs on nuclear power. It can stay at sea for twenty years, if necessary, although it would need to resupply periodically. Easily done at Guam, Thailand, Diego Garcia or Taiwan. Park on at Singapore and the other at Taiwan and let's see how this thing goes.
> 
> As for Duterte, the US can wait him out. His churlish behavior will be his undoing. At least Hugo Chavez had oil. Duterte has nothing.
> 
> ...


Everybody wants something

----------


## misskit

*Duterte eyes martial law in Mindanao*

Philippine President Rodrigo Duterte said he might resort to martial law as a “contingency” against widespread violence, especially in Mindanao, The Manila Times Online reported on Thursday.

“I am not a fan of martial law. But if ever, martial law is a contingency to meet widespread violence,” he told reporters at Malacanang Tuesday night.

Earlier last Friday, Duterte announced that he might suspend the privilege of the writ of habeas corpus “if lawlessness becomes widespread”, particularly the Muslim rebellion in Mindanao and the supposedly worsening drug problem in the country.

His pronouncement has alarm many lawmakers who said there was no basis for authorities to upend legal processes. The writ requires the state to produce the body of a person in custody. Suspending it will essentially allow warrantless arrests.

The president declared a state of emergency on ground of lawless violence in Mindanao in September following a deadly night market explosion in his hometown of Davao City.

Duterte eyes martial law in Mindanao |

----------


## misskit

*Duterte: Philippines May Follow Russia Out of ICC*

After Russia’s decision to leave the International Criminal Court, a Philippines withdrawal might follow.

President Rodrigo Duterte threatened to leave the ICC a day after Russia's President Vladimir Putin signed a decree removing his country from the first legal body with permanent international jurisdiction to prosecute genocide, crimes against humanity, and war crimes.

Duterte spoke Thursday from his home town of Davao city in the southern Philippines before living for a summit in Peru.

“They (Russians) may have thought the International Criminal Court is [useless], so they withdrew their membership.... I might follow. Why? Because these shameless bullies only picked on small countries like us,” Duterte said.

But Duterte’s critics say he is afraid he could be charged over the thousands of people killed in his war on drugs.

more  Duterte: Philippines May Follow Russia Out of ICC

----------


## Airportwo

For once Duterte may be right! the International Criminal Court is just about useless!
Countries that are not members include the United States, China, India, Iraq, Libya, Yemen, Qatar and Israel, they haven't managed to prosecute the UK for their crimes either!

----------


## stroller

Ah yes, because they haven't managed to prosecute some, they are useless.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## OhOh

> Ah yes, because they haven't managed to prosecute some, they are useless.


No, because the prosecutions are targeted as opposed to universal.

----------


## OhOh

*Russia, Philippines to hold talks on defense cooperation agreement – Russian cabinet decree            * 





_"__Russia and the Philippines will hold talks on signing a defense  cooperation agreement, according to a government decree, signed by Prime  Minister Dmitry Medvedev.     _ _The decree was published on the government’s website._
_“To  accept the proposal of the Russian Ministry of Defense, together with  the Russian Ministry of Foreign Affairs, to negotiate an agreement  between the Russian Ministry of Defense and the Department of National  Defense of the Philippines on defense co-operation,” the document read._
_On  November 20, Philippines President Rodrigo Duterte announced he will be  sending his foreign and defense ministers to Russia ahead of his own  visit, at the personal invitation of President Vladimir Putin."_


An official anouncement, good or just to piss of Ameristan_?
_

----------


## misskit

*Philippine President Admits to 'Personally' Killing Drug Dealers*

Philippine President Rodrigo Duterte says he personally killed suspected drug traffickers during his two-decade tenure as mayor of the southern city of Davao.

Duterte made the admission Monday during a speech before a group of businessmen, boasting that he would ride around Davao on his motorcycle and "just patrol the streets... looking for a confrontation so I could kill."

The president said he would kill drug suspects just to show police "that if I can do it, why can't you?"

Duterte's shocking admission came amid defense of his all-out crackdown on suspected drug dealers since taking office in June. Nearly 6,000 people have been killed by police and vigilante squads during that time, drawing criticism from human rights groups, the United Nations and U.S. President Barack Obama.

Duterte vowed to ignore the criticism and continue with the crackdown, and even dared his opponents to remove him from office.

"You arrest me, oust me? Go ahead. So, God said that you are mayor but you have given a mission to do something but it's only up to them. So, fine. Oust me, good. Assassinate me, better. I have this migraine everyday," Duterte said.

Philippine President Admits to &#39;Personally&#39; Killing Drug Dealers

----------


## Davis Knowlton

He's very unpredictable, but in the last few fays there's more and more from him about his health problems, his age, his surprise at how taxing the job is turning out to be, how he might not finish his term.......

Setting the stage for an early departure on medical grounds?

I thought his recent admission that he ducked two meetings with Obama, falsely claiming illness, because he was scared Obama might publicly shun him, was quite bizarre.

----------


## misskit

^ In the photograph which accompanied the above story, I thought Duterte looked ill.

----------


## misskit

Older photo

----------


## katie23

^There are rumours that he's terminally ill. Said to be one of the reasons why he's being an SOB (pardon my French) and on a killing spree, since he won't be able to finish his term anyway. Just rumours, mind you...

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^So does the VP move up in that case? And, if so, who becomes the new VP? And please don't say that fag BongBong.

----------


## katie23

^yes, the VP is supposed to step up if the prez dies. It's in the constitution. Just like when Magsaysay died, his VP took over. I think it was Carlos P. Garcia, if I remember my history correctly. 

The rumours say that the powers-that-be are paving the way for Bongbong.  The PTB are against Leni Robredo. She's already been told to f*** off from cabinet meetings (last wk or 2 wks ago?).  Then if Leni steps up, they'll deem that her win was unconstitutional bcos her party cheated (dagdag-bawas), then it'll be the Marcoses again. Just rumours, mind you...

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^It's never dull.......

----------


## katie23

^Accdg to the Dept of Tourism: It's more fun in the Phils...  :Wink: 

If Martial Law happens again, there might be more nude protest runs. I'd better shape up!  :Very Happy:

----------


## SKkin

> The PTB are against Leni Robredo.




Where can 'we' send campaign donations?

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> Originally Posted by katie23
> 
>  The PTB are against Leni Robredo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where can 'we' send campaign donations?


damn I wouldn't kick her out of bed if she farted, that's a full sized dolly right there. I think I'm in loorve

----------


## katie23

^she's the current VP. Diff pol'l party frm Du30, same party as the prev prez (Aquino). Her husband served in Noynoy Aquino's cabinet, and was known to be a good & honest leader. Bcos of those traits, he died in suspicious circumstances - helicopter crash while visiting the provinces.  His widow, Leni, ran for congresswoman (or mayor?)  a few yrs later & won. She became the running mate of Mar Roxas in this year's presidential elections. Roxas lost to Duterte, but Leni won over Bongbong Marcos by a slight margin.  At one point in the counting, Bongbong had the lead. 

From reports, Leni is a good & honest woman & politician. She's a relative newbie in politics. The Du30 gov't doesn't like her bcos she's not frm their posse. She's been told to NOT attend cabinet meetings, 2 wks ago I think. 

BLD - yes, she's a good looking woman. Carries herself well. She's a widow, so you can ask her out. But I don't think your mrs would approve. Heh.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Norton

> From reports, Leni is a good & honest woman & politician


She should be advised to avoid helicopter rides.

----------


## katie23

^accdg to rumours, her husband found out something & was going to expose it when he got back to Manila frm the province. Unfortunately (or fortunately for some), there was a helicopter crash.... all rumours, ya know...

----------


## BobR

> ^It's never dull.......



Wish you the best personally,  and hope that whatever anti-American feelings or rhetoric Duterte is inspiring are not causing any problems or concerns for you and your family.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

> Originally Posted by Davis Knowlton
> 
> 
> ^It's never dull.......
> 
> 
> 
> Wish you the best personally,  and hope that whatever anti-American feelings or rhetoric Duterte is inspiring are not causing any problems or concerns for you and your family.


Cheers and Happy Holidays. All of his blustering is actually stirring up little other than anti-Duterte feelings. His approval rating that was in the mid-90's is now at 77 and dropping daily. Thus far his attacks on the US, EU, UN, church, etc have resulted in a huge amount of blustering, but virtually no concrete action.

----------


## lolokalbo

My wife and her family still like Duerte A LOT. They are willing to give plenty of time for him to do his magic. Consider how little was done by other Presidents and parties Duerte has plenty of time. If he kicks out U.S. military so be it. Both sides will have to deal with it and come up with something new.

----------


## HermantheGerman

> Ah yes, because they haven't managed to prosecute some, they are useless.


Well, you're still around  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## stroller

What exactly are you insinuating?

Do you even know?

----------


## Storekeeper

Sounds like the pillock really doesn't want off the US tit to me.

Fuming over perceived U.S. slight, Duterte says he will set aside South China Sea ruling against Beijing | The Japan Times

"Earlier Saturday, Duterte threatened to terminate a pact that allows  U.S. troops to visit, saying, “Bye-bye, America” as he reacted with rage  to what he thought was a U.S. decision to scrap a major aid package  over human rights concerns.

U.S. government aid agency, the Millennium Challenge Corp., said  Thursday that its board had deferred a vote on a renewal of the  development assistance package for the Philippines “subject to a further  review of concerns around rule of law and civil liberties.”

The U.S. agency has not yet voted to either scrap or approve the aid  package, but Duterte unleashed a barrage of expletives-laden tirade upon  his arrival in his southern hometown in Davao after back-to-back visits  to Cambodia and Singapore.

“I understand that we have been stricken out of the Millennium  Challenge. Well, good, I welcome it,” Duterte said with apparent  sarcasm.

“We can survive without American money,” he said. “But you know,  America, you might also be put to notice. Prepare to leave the  Philippines, prepare for the eventual repeal or the abrogation of the  Visiting Forces Agreement,” he said, referring to a 1998 accord that  governs American forces visiting the Philippines for joint combat  exercises.

“You know, tit for tat. … If you can do this, so (can) we. It ain’t a  one-way traffic,” Duterte said, adding, “Bye-bye, America.”

Open link to read entire article.

----------


## forreachingme

Chief of Police, DelaRosa announced that he was due a Bonus for end of year, something like 100K to 400K (2'000 to 8'000Usd).

Du30 was not happy that his chap announced this and changed the deal to a Caban as bonus ! (sack of 50kg rice)

I think it is to all Generals or high ranked.

----------


## lolokalbo

If that story is true, I love to see the article. :Smile:   I love it when a big Filipino get slammed

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^Google "Did Bato Lose Bonus?" It's there.

----------


## lolokalbo

> ^Google "Did Bato Lose Bonus?" It's there.


Thank you. :smiley laughing:  

PhilStar had a nice article about it. :rofl:

----------


## Davis Knowlton

Bato in a Santa hat was a nice touch.

----------


## forreachingme



----------


## OhOh

^
Has he a record of saying things he achieves or that he fails at? If the former it's the truth, the later propaganda.

----------


## forreachingme

Firing away...
92-appointees-fired

Duterte: 92 appointees fired because of irregularities - CNN Philippines

----------


## misskit

*Duterte named ‘Person of the Year’ by Chinese magazine*



PRESIDENT Rodrigo Duterte has been named “Person of the Year” by a Chinese magazine, Malacañang announced on Tuesday.

Presidential spokesman Ernesto Abella said Yazhou Zhoukan, “the Time magazine of the Chinese-speaking world,” gave the honor to Duterte following the Filipino leader’s “announcement of an independent foreign policy that consists of his distancing away from the US and forging closer ties with China.”

“The article also praises Duterte’s program of good governance and anti-corruption campaign as a reason for his popularity among the Filipinos,” Abella told reporters.

Yazhou Zhoukan, he noted, is the world’s only Chinese language international affairs magazine, circulated in major markets including Hong Kong, Taiwan, Singapore and Malaysia.

The weekly magazine is owned by the Malaysia-based Media Chinese International Ltd., which is listed on the Hong Kong and Kuala Lumpur stock exchanges.

Since taking power on June 30, 3016, Duterte has made headlines for declaring a “military and economic separation” from the US and hitting hard on Washington and United Nations officials critical of his bloody war on drugs.

To pursue a more independent foreign policy, Duterte is seeking closer ties with US rivals China and Russia through economic and arms deals.

Duterte named ?Person of the Year? by Chinese magazine - The Manila Times Online

----------


## BaitongBoy

^ Must be the equivalent of Mad magazine...

----------


## grasshopper

It's all good Rody! So far.....

 ::chitown::

----------


## misskit

*Duterte Orders Troops to Blast Militants — and Their Hostages*

MANILA, PHILIPPINES — 
Philippine President Rodrigo Duterte, in a bid to stop a wave of kidnappings at sea, said Saturday that he had ordered his troops to bomb extremists who flee with their captives, calling the loss of civilian lives in such an attack "collateral damage."

Duterte has previously said he told his Indonesian and Malaysian counterparts that their forces can blast away as they pursue militants who abduct sailors in waters where the three countries converge, and that they can bring their kidnap victims to the southern Philippines. He said in a speech late Saturday that he had given the same orders to Filipino forces.

He said he instructed the navy and the coast guard that "if there are kidnappers and they're trying to escape, bomb them all."

"They say 'hostages.' Sorry, collateral damage," he said in a speech to business people in Davao, his southern hometown.

Duterte said such an approach would enable the government to get even with the ransom-seeking militants. "You can't gain mileage for your wrongdoing. I will really have you blasted," he said.

His advice to potential victims? "So, really, don't allow yourselves to be kidnapped."

Duterte's remarks reflect the alarm and desperation of the Philippines, along with Malaysia and Indonesia, in trying to halt a series of ransom kidnappings, primarily by Abu Sayyaf militants and their allies, along a busy waterway for regional trade.

On Saturday, ransom-seeking Abu Sayyaf gunmen freed a South Korean captain and his Filipino crewman who were abducted three months ago from their cargo ship.

The gunmen handed skipper Park Chul-hong and Glenn Alindajao over to Moro National Liberation Front rebels, who turned them over to Philippine officials in southern Jolo town in predominantly Muslim Sulu province.

The Moro rebels, who signed a 1996 peace deal with the government, have helped negotiate the release of several hostages of the smaller but more violent Abu Sayyaf, which is blacklisted by the U.S. as a terrorist organization for kidnappings, beheadings and bombings.

Duterte's adviser dealing with insurgents, Jesus Dureza, said he was not aware of any ransom being paid in exchange for the freedom of the sailors. At least 27 hostages, many of them foreign crewmen, remain in the hands of different Abu Sayyaf factions, he said.

There has been persistent speculation, however, that ransom was paid for most of the freed hostages.

Without a known foreign source of funds, Abu Sayyaf has survived mostly on ransom kidnappings, extortion and other acts of banditry.

A confidential Philippine government threat assessment report seen by The Associated Press last year said the militants pocketed at least 353 million pesos ($7.3 million) from ransom kidnappings in the first six months of 2016.

The militants have mostly targeted slow-moving tugboats in the busy sea bordering the southern Philippines, Malaysia and Indonesia.

Duterte Orders Troops to Blast Militants ? and Their Hostages

----------


## Norton

> So, really, don't allow yourselves to be kidnapped


Wise advice.  :rofl:

----------


## OhOh

> calling the loss of civilian lives in such an attack "collateral damage."


Accepted by some for 100's of years,

----------


## BobR

Brilliant Mr. Duterte, you alienated the United States because you apparently thought you could deal with China alone.  It now appears that didn't work out so well, what a surprise. 

Will you be kissing the President's shoes apologizing for all the anti-American macho rhetoric?

NEWS > WORLD
*Philippines reverses, protests China Sea buildup*
17 Jan 2017 at 02:39 4,848 viewed2 comments
MANILA - The Philippines has filed a diplomatic protest with China, its foreign minister said on Monday, over Beijing's installation last year of anti-aircraft and anti-missile systems on its man-made islands in the disputed South China Sea.

Philippines reverses, protests China Sea buildup | Bangkok Post: news

----------


## Hugh Cow

Wonderful race the Chinese!

When you lay down with dogs you get up with fleas.

----------


## OhOh

I'm sure the standard diplomatice response has been sent, it has been duly noted and filed away until any discussion regarding sovereignty begin. 

When will they start maybe 2097  :Smile: 

"I just want to assure the Filipino people that when we take action at  engaging China in this dispute, we do not want to take such aggressive,  provocative action that will not solve the problem," he said.

Asian diplomacy as opposed to ameristani bombing back to the stone age. You choose.




> When you lay down with dogs you get up with fleas.


Spray the depating special forces as they board their flight homes, then eradicate the "fleas" they have been "training" for the past decades.

----------


## OhOh

> It now appears that didn't work out so well


As another Chinese leader once said, "It is too early to tell".

----------


## Lancelot

> Tough guy...
> 
> That said, Davao is one of the cleanest cities I've ever been in. The surrounding areas are an NPA stronghold, but the city is safe and near crime free.
> 
> He's very attractive to Filipinos who see him as a tough, law and order guy. My wife likes him as well.
> 
> Bit of a thug. Plays well as a local Mayor, but I don't think he has the brain power to be an effective President.l


Agreed. I visited Davao about eight years ago and he was very popular even then. Davao is clean and no stray dogs, supposedly the city was treating too many people for rabies and the Mayor said enough already.

But Davis called it correctly two years ago with respect to Mr. Ds intellect  :Smile:

----------


## pickel

*'Democracy as we know it is dead': Filipino journalists fight fake news*

*Filipinos spend more time on social media than anyone else in the world*

Like much of our connected world, the Philippines has a problem with fake news.
  But it faces some unique challenges in trying to fight it.
  The bogus stories that pollute the internet in the Philippines  are startling in their venom, frequency and sometimes clumsy attempts to  look like the real thing.
  For example, a number of the stories say Senator Antonio  Trillanes, a critic of President Rodrigo Duterte, was arrested for drugs  and accepted massive bribes. Trillanes's team maintains they are all  made up.
  Some of the most shocking fake tales, however, focus on Senator  Leila de Lima, one of the fiercest critics of Duterte, whose war on the  drug trade has resulted in the deaths of thousands.
The news sites they allegedly come from may look authentic, but  they're not. Neither are the claims  for example, that de Lima's son  was arrested for drug trafficking, that de Lima pole dances in Germany,  that de Lima was ousted, that she attempted suicide.
  Surely a little fact checking might make that clear, but in the Philippines, this gets complicated.
*The cost of fact-checking*

  Mobile internet coverage in the Philippines is among the  slowest and most expensive in Asia. So it's a big commitment to click on  a link or watch a video in the name of fact-checking. It can drain  precious data fast.
  A global digital survey released in January  found that Filipinos spend more time on social media than anyone else in  the world. (Jean-François Bisson/CBC)

  Through some of the telecom companies, though, Facebook is free. 
  Filipinos love Facebook. A global digital survey released in  January found that Filipinos spend more time on social media than anyone  else in the world  and the biggest chunk of it is on Facebook and  Facebook Messenger.
    Political operatives in the Philippines take full advantage of this.
  Staffers for Senator de Lima say they collected fake news  stories about her from various Facebook timelines over the past few  months. 
  Facebook users see them fly by, and some, it seems, believe what they read. 
    The fact that many Filipinos let their data run out and just  rely on free Facebook use "helps both the disinformation and  misinformation, because if you can't afford the data, what you see on  your free Facebook is the [headline]," said journalist Maria Ressa, who  runs the news site Rappler.
  The headline, she points out, is where the most interesting, provocative information sits.
  Forget nuance, forget context.
  Maria Ressa, a Filipino journalist, said that  what's happening online is exponential growth of propaganda networks  that hijack what used to be called democracy. (Sylvia Thomson/CBC)

  Facebook recently introduced a tool for detecting fake news,  but it is currently only deployed in the U.S., Germany, France and  Norway.
*'Propaganda networks'*

  Ressa and her team have been investigating the trajectory of  fake news stories  as well as bogus social media accounts and online  attacks  in the last year or so.
  "Democracy as we know it is dead," Ressa said. "What you're  seeing is exponential growth of propaganda networks that hijack what  used to be called democracy."
  The research Ressa and her team produced revealed coordinated  social networks deployed to first boost support for Rodrigo Duterte in  his 2016 presidential run. 
  Then, once he'd been elected, they turned their full force on the traditional media.
  Philippine President Rodrigo Duterte has  garnered criticism from fellow politicians for his brutal tactics in the  country's drug war. (Ezra Acayan/Reuters)

  Then they went after his critics, like de Lima. 
  The effect of these campaigns, Ressa said, was to largely silence opposition.
  "You look at anyone who says anything against the killings,  against the drug war, especially if they are women, they will get  clobbered on social media," she explained. 
  "They are threatened with death, with rape. You name it, it's happened."
  Ressa experienced this first hand. After Rappler published a  series called "Weaponizing the internet," the threats came flooding in.
  "An average of 90 hate messages an hour," Ressa said. "That's what I dealt with for a month."
  But the research and reporting continued. Rappler has even  found a way to try to counter a bit of the fake news with reality  checks. 
  It releases some of its stories in chunks on Facebook Messenger, so Filipinos can see them for free.
*'Do your research'*

  Ressa said her team's data reveals that in terms of pro-Duterte  propaganda, there are three key accounts that together reach millions  of followers. 
  One of them belongs to blogger Mocha Uson.
  She is huge in the Philippines, with nearly five million social  media followers. Uson was once a sex blogger, but she's now a singer as  well as a member of the country's film and television classification  board. 

  A screenshot of Mocha Uson's recent blog post about Senator de Lima. (Adrienne Arsenault/CBC)

   She is also fiercely loyal to President Duterte, often  travelling alongside him and always writing in support of him and his  policies.
  She frequently shares scathing stories about Duterte's critics, including Senator de Lima. As CBC reported last month,  the senator, who was once the justice secretary and the chair of the  human rights commission, is now a prisoner, accused of taking money from  drug lords.
  Human Rights Watch calls the charges against de Lima  politically motivated, perhaps as revenge for her opposition to Duterte,  but the courts haven't fully ruled yet. She could be jailed for life.
  Mocha Uson recently posted a story that quoted the speaker of  the House of Representatives in the Philippines. In it, the speaker  said, "The country's number 1 drug lord is already jailed"  he was  referring to de Lima. 
  To label de Lima the number one drug lord of the Philippines is  an inflammatory, unproven claim. When CBC asked Uson why she would post  it, knowing so many people follow her blog and believe what she says,  she defended her actions by saying that if you read the post's comments,  many of her followers agree with the claim.
  Later in the interview, Mocha became more forthright, and said,  "I am getting the feeling that you see de Lima as innocent, as an  innocent person."
  "I don't know if she is innocent or not," I said.
  "You need to do more research, ma'am, because the Filipinos know who de Lima is. So please, madam, do your research."

           It turns out that Uson's manager recorded our interview, and  before the night was done, they had cut a chunk of it to music and  posted it to her website, including the "do your research" exchange.
  The post very quickly got hundreds of thousands of views and  thousands of comments  many of them calling CBC "stupid," "lazy,"  "blind," and "puppets of the oligarchs."
  It was all relatively benign. Not everyone gets off so easily in the Philippines.
  The anger flows both ways, but the bulk of attacks come from  Duterte supporters. To criticize or even appear to question him or his  policies can invite trouble.
  Meanwhile, the truth remains elusive.

'Democracy as we know it is dead': Filipino journalists fight fake news - World - CBC News

----------


## Storekeeper

President Duterte drives a hard bargain:

South Korea gives anti-submarine warship to Philippines, for $100 | ABS-CBN News

"South Korea will transfer an ageing Pohang-class anti-submarine  warship to the Philippines this year in return for just $100, the  defense department said on Thursday, boosting its capability to patrol  vast maritime borders.  Outside the United States, its former colonial master and long-time  security ally, South Korea has been largest source of Philippine  military hardware, from fighters and patrol ships to armoured vehicles  and army trucks.

Manila received two FA-50 light fighters from Seoul on Wednesday and  two more will be delivered next month to complete the 12 aircraft, 18  billion peso ($359 million) deal.
  The Philippines has expressed interest to acquire six more similar planes.

"We are hoping to receive the vessel within the year," defense spokesman Arsenio Andolong said of the warship.

"The transfer will be in the form of a donation. We will pay a token $100, but the corvette will still undergo refurbishment."

He said he has no idea how much the Philippines would need to spend to repair and restore the warship.

Andolong said the Philippines may acquire up to three such warships, which Seoul is replacing with newer and faster vessels.

"This may be an old ship but it will definitely enhance our  capability to patrol our waters and perform counter-terrorism measures,"  he added.

South Korea has donated a lot of military hardware to the Philippines  and has expressed gratitude for Manila's role in the 1950-53 Korean  War".

----------


## misskit

*Crisis after crisis, Duterte still on top*


Philippine President Rodrigo Duterte, elected on a tough-talking populist platform, enters his second year in office from an unrivaled position of strength.

While confronting his biggest political crisis in Mindanao, where Islamic State-affiliated groups have stepped up a campaign of terror, he has managed to rally all relevant domestic and international partners, including China and the United States, to his government’s side.

At home, the Philippine Supreme Court gave Duterte a crucial nod this month by constitutionally upholding his controversial declaration of martial law well beyond Marawi City, the epicenter of clashes between militants and government forces, to across the entire southern island of Mindanao.

Only one of 15 justices opposed the declaration by siding with petitioners who questioned the constitutional validity of the president’s decision to assume draconian emergency powers in the name of upholding national security.

According to the petitioners, Duterte’s decision lacked proper consultation with relevant sectors, particularly the military, which implements emergency powers, and the Congress, which has the mandate to review and nullify any martial law declaration.

The petitioners also argued that the crisis in Marawi doesn’t meet the threshold of ‘rebellion’ or ‘invasion’, the two constitutional requirements for declaring martial law, but instead represented an act of terrorism.

Solicitor General Jose Calida, who argued on behalf of the government before the Supreme Court, maintained that the presence of foreign fighters and the scale of the militants’ attack during the siege of Marawi met both the definition of rebellion and invasion.

Senior defense officials, namely Defense Secretary Delfin Lorenzana and Armed Forces of the Philippines (AFP) Chief of Staff Eduardo Ano, were lukewarm if not opposed initially to the declaration, arguing that existing legal instruments were sufficient to tackle IS’ threat.

Later the military released a specific set of guidelines, reassuring the public that the implementation of martial law would not come at the expense of citizens’ basic constitutional rights. It was a deliberate attempt to reassure the public against fears of a return to the days of dictatorship under the late strongman Ferdinand Marcos.

Congress, meanwhile, dilly-dallied on convening a joint session to examine the validity of the proclamation. Duterte’s allies, who dominate both houses of the legislature, eventually passed separate resolutions endorsing the martial law declaration.

Ahead of the Supreme Court’s decision, both the executive and legislature turned up the heat on the judiciary, pressuring the weakest branch of the government into acquiescence.

“The Supreme Court has no right to dictate the Congress what to do,” warned House Speaker Pantaleon Alvarez, a key ally of Duterte, in early June, as the battle in Marawi took a particularly bloody turn.

Apart from threatening to shred any unfavorable ruling by the Supreme Court, Alvarez, who also comes from Mindanao, suggested the possibility of extending Duterte’s martial law declaration beyond its 60-day limit until the end of his term in 2022.

In early July, just hours before the Supreme Court’s decision, Duterte, with typical chutzpa, warned against any opposition to his declaration.

“It’s not dependent on the whim of the Supreme Court. Should I believe them? When I see the situation is still chaotic and you ask me to lift it? I will arrest you and put you behind bars,” warned the Filipino president, leveraging growing public support for his hardline position in Mindanao.

“We can talk of anything else and make compromises, maybe, but not when the interest of my country is at stake,” he added.

At the same time, Duterte is enjoying significant support from both new and old international partners. The United States has deployed intelligence-gathering drones, a unit of Special Forces to provide advanced urban warfare training, and a new batch of equipment to aid counter-terrorism operations in Mindanao.

The two countries also conducted joint patrols on June 30 in the Sulu Sea, a traditional stronghold of other IS-affiliated elements, particularly the Abu Sayyaf Group, which is notorious for its kidnap-and-ransom operations in the area.

The maritime exercise saw American Littoral Combat Ship USS Coronado operating side-by-side the Philippines’ flagship warship, the Del Pilar Class Frigate BRP Ramon Alcaraz, a retrofitted former American coast guard vessel.

Promising to pursue an ‘independent’ foreign policy, however, Duterte has also welcomed defense and development assistance from China, which has warily watched the US’ growing military presence in Mindanao.

The two neighbors, often at loggerheads under the Benigno Aquino administration, have dramatically improved their bilateral relations under Duterte.

Chinese Foreign Minister Wang Yi recently described Philippine-China relations as entering a “golden period” of “fast development”, vowing extensive counter-terrorism support to its newfound ally in Manila.

In that spirit, China has provided a historic defense package, amounting to US$16 million in weapons and ammunitions, to aid the AFP’s operations in Mindanao.

Back in May, on the sidelines of the Belt and Road Initiative (BRI) in Beijing, Beijing also offered a US$500-million loan to the AFP for the purchase of Chinese weapons. The two sides are already discussing the prospects of joint-military exercises as well as a bilateral intelligence-sharing arrangement with a focus on counter-terrorism.

As the Duterte administration shifts its focus to the reconstruction of Marawi city, with US$400 million already promised, Beijing is expected to play a key role in post-conflict development in the area.

After a year of sound and fury, the Philippines’ tough-talking president has found himself not only in clear command of domestic political institutions, but also at the receiving end of generous assistance from major international powers.

Crisis after crisis, Duterte still on top | Asia Times

----------


## OhOh

Seems he still has his citizens support, as opposed to Japanese.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> de Lima pole dances in Germany


Yeah I reckon that one's fake.

----------


## Takeovers

> Originally Posted by Davis Knowlton View Post Tough guy...  That said, Davao is one of the cleanest cities I've ever been in. The surrounding areas are an NPA stronghold, but the city is safe and near crime free.  He's very attractive to Filipinos who see him as a tough, law and order guy. My wife likes him as well.  Bit of a thug. Plays well as a local Mayor, but I don't think he has the brain power to be an effective President.





> but I don't think he has the brain power to be an effective President


He warned his voters that this may be the case while campaigning. That's why he hesitated a while if he would go into the race.

----------


## misskit

*Philippine Leader Says He Won't Visit US, Adds 'It's Lousy'*


MANILA, PHILIPPINES — 
Philippine President Rodrigo Duterte says he will never visit the United States while he is in office, and adds that he has "seen America and it's lousy."

Duterte delivered his latest verbal attack on the United States after he was asked in a news conference Friday to react to an American lawmaker's threat to lead a protest if Duterte accepts President Donald Trump's invitation to visit the White House.

Duterte asked, "What makes that guy think I'm going to America?"

He added: "There will never be a time during my administration that I'll be going to America or thereafter. ... I've seen America and it's lousy."

Duterte's spokesman said in April that Trump had invited the Philippine leader in a telephone call to visit the White House.

https://www.voanews.com/a/rodrigo-du...y/3954149.html

----------


## OhOh

It appears there is another SE Asian leader who thinks the same as the Philippine President.



_President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo has instructed law enforcement  officers to impose the sternest sanctions on drug dealers operating in  Indonesia, including gunning them down if necessary._ 
_“I have told you, just be firm, especially with foreign drug dealers  who enter the country and resist [upon arrest]. Gun them down. Give no  mercy,” he said in a speech on the United Development Party (PPP)  national working meeting (Mukernas) in Jakarta on Friday."_

_Jokowi orders police to gun down foreign drug traffickers - National - The Jakarta Post_

----------


## misskit

*Jail or hell: Duterte says drug war will be ‘unrelenting’*

PRESIDENT Rodrigo Duterte on Monday vowed to continue the war against illegal drugs no matter what, and warned those involved in the trade that their choice would be limited to either “jail or hell” if they did not stop.

In his second State of the Nation Address (SONA), Duterte said the government’s fight against illegal drugs would be unrelenting despite international and local pressure against it.

He also called for the re-imposition of the death penalty, particularly on drug-related heinous crimes.

“The fight [against drugs]will be unremitting as it will be unrelenting despite international and local pressures,” Duterte said.

Foreign and local human rights advocates have criticized the campaign against illegal drugs because of the supposed human rights violations committed in the course of police operations.

Based on data from the Philippine National Police (PNP), 63,926 anti-drug operations have been conducted by police, while 86,933 suspects have been arrested and another 3,200 killed.

Since the government began its drug war on July 1, 2016, 1,308,078 individuals have surrendered as of June 20, 2017.

Duterte’s drug war however was marred by the killing of Korean businessman Jee Ick Joo in October last year right inside the PNP headquarters in Quezon City, by rogue anti-drug operatives who used a fake warrant.

The President said economic progress would not happen if criminals were allowed to freely roam the streets and harm helpless citizens.

“The fight will not stop until those who deal in it understand that they have to cease, they have to stop because the alternatives are either jail or hell,” Duterte warned.

“I have resolved that no matter how long it takes, the fight against illegal drugs will continue, because that is the root cause of so much evil and so much suffering that weakens the social fabric and deters foreign investment from pouring in,” he added.

*‘Join me’*

Duterte also appealed to critics of his administration to join the war against drugs and use their influence and moral ascendancy to educate the people on the evils of narcotics.

“I ask you to join me in this fight against illegal drugs and all forms of criminality. The government equipped with legal authority and you (critics) the moral ascendancy over the sector you represent can do so much and hopefully eradicate this scourge that plagues us to no end,” he said.

The President made it clear he had no intention of being tentative on making decisions, and allow the youth to be destroyed because of inaction.

“You harm the children on whose hands the future of this Republic is entrusted and I will hound you to the very gates of hell,” Duterte warned.

*VACC backs Duterte*

The Volunteers Against Crime and Corruptions (VACC) vowed to help President Duterte’s drive against corruption and illegal drugs as they expressed satisfaction on emphasis of the Chief executive on the re-imposition of the death penalty.

“The VACC lauds President Duterte’s SONA which include the re-imposition of death penalty and focus on the community’s fight against corruption,” said Dante Jimenez, founding chairman of the VACC.

Sen. Richard Gordon however said he was not in favor of the death penalty. Gordon, is the chairman of the Senate committee on justice and human rights in charge of studying the death penalty bills.

“I’m sure it doesn’t work to eradicate crime. But I think what we need to do is really come up with a reform on prison, on the penology system, together with the criminal courts,” he added.

Sen. Joseph Victor “JV” Ejercito, for his part expressed his appreciation for Duterte’s push for the death penalty.

“I’m really in favor of death penalty only to be a deterrent and to make sure that the Philippines doesn’t become the hub for international drug trade in Asia,” Ejercito added.

Jail or hell: Duterte says drug war will be ?unrelenting?

----------


## katie23

In recent local news, Jose Maria Sison, the exiled leader of the Communist Party of the Phils, asked Duterte to be honest about his health. (There's a lot of buzz locally that Du30 is in poor health and is hiding it from the ppl, and that's why Bongbong Marcos is hurrying the protest case against VP Leni Robredo.)

In a March article this year, it stated that Du30 has admitted to taking Fentanyl, a painkiller, due to a spine injury caused by a motorbike accident. He also has Barrett's esophagus, causing gastroesophageal reflux. He also has Buerger's disease, a constriction of blood vessels due to nicotine use. 

Joma Sison wishes 'best of health' for ex-student Duterte | Inquirer News

(Du30 was a student of Joma Sison in uni) Article is old, but Sison had a recent interview questioning Duterte's health.

----------


## OhOh

> PRESIDENT Rodrigo Duterte on Monday vowed to continue the war against illegal drugs no matter what, and warned those involved in the trade that their choice would be limited to either “jail or hell” if they did not stop.


I thought that was in his election manifesto, you know war on drugs? Is this news?






> There's a lot of buzz locally that Du30 is in poor health


Not from any of his friends I suspect.

----------


## bobo746

*Our son, Kian: A good, sweet boy*

MANILA, Philippines  Seventeen-year-old student Kian Loyd delos  Santos could have been a policeman, but the policemen who killed him  made this dream impossible.
  On Wednesday night, August 16, Kian was shot to death in what the  police described as a shooting encounter in a dark alley near his house.
 CCTV footage and witnesses, however, revealed that he was dragged  from one alley to another, past a basketball court, and into a dead-end  corner where he was asked to run with a gun  and when he did, was shot.
 Kian died wearing a blue shirt and printed boxer shorts  his _pantulog_  or sleepwear, his father said. His dead body was found in fetal  position with a gun in his left hand. His father said in media  interviews that this detail, alone, could attest to his son's innocence,  since the teenager was not left-handed.


https://www.rappler.com/nation/17924...santos-profile

----------


## bobo746

*32 dead, 107 arrested in Bulacan 'one-time, big-time' operation*

MANILA, Philippines – In a span of 24 hours, 32 lay dead, and 107  were arrested after Bulacan police conducted a "one-time big-time" drug  operation.
 The operation started 12 am of August 15 and ended at 12 am of August 16.
 "We conducted 66 operations," Bulacan Provincial Police Director  Senior Superintendent Romeo Caramat Jr. told reporters in Camp Crame,  Quezon City.
 In that 24-hour period, Bulacan police conducted the following:
49 buy-bust operations leading to 20 armed encounters14 raids leading to 5 armed encountersTwo anti-criminality checkpoint operationsOne serving of a search warrantAside from the casualties and detentions, police seized 230 grams of  suspected crystal meth or shabu and 765 grams of marijuana leaves.
 They also obtained grenades, firearms, and ammunition from the encounters.
 Caramat said that although they try to avoid casualties in their operations, the situation is beyond their control.
 "All we can say is we do not have control of the situation.  As much  as possible we wanted to remove those elements that would lead us to a  bloody encounter," Caramat said.
 He also downplayed the deaths as he said those killed were notorious for fighting back.


https://www.rappler.com/nation/17890...rugs-operation

----------


## misskit

*Duterte reaches for unlimited, unending power**Drive to amend the Philippine charter could extend the populist leader's rule beyond a one-term limit and transform national politics*Philippine President Rodrigo Duterte enters the new year with strong political momentum on his side. But a move afoot to amend the constitution in a manner that would potentially allow him to serve beyond a one-term, six-year legal limit could be a flash point in the months ahead.


The Duterte administration is on the verge of amending the Philippine charter to create a new federal-parliamentary form of government. For critics, the move is nothing short of an attempt to upend the country’s democratic regime to establish a self-serving autocracy.

Currently there are various proposals on how to revamp the 1987 constitution, a document deliberately designed to prevent a repeat of ex-president Ferdinand Marcos’ abusive dictatorship. Provisions include a single term limit for any elected president that ensures the peaceful transfer of power from one elected leader to another.


Currently there are various proposals on how to revamp the 1987 constitution, a document deliberately designed to prevent a repeat of ex-president Ferdinand Marcos’ abusive dictatorship. Provisions include a single term limit for any elected president that ensures the peaceful transfer of power from one elected leader to another.

It also places stringent preconditions for the declaration of nationwide martial law and other draconian emergency measures by the executive branch. Last year, the Duterte-dominated Congress allowed the president to place the conflict-ridden southern island of Mindanao under martial law for all of 2018.



Critics of the regime fear martial law could easily be extended across the archipelagic nation in response to a terror attack or security crisis. For Duterte’s supporters, however, the current constitution creates an unnecessarily weak presidency, giving the national leader limited time and power to bring about transformational change.


President Rodrigo Duterte speaks after delivering his State of the Nation address to Congress in Quezon city, Manila, July 24, 2017. Photo: Reuters/Erik De Castro




His advocates argue that the current unitary-presidential system unfairly concentrates power in “imperial Manila” at the expense of peripheral regions, particularly Visayas and Mindandao, the bailiwicks of the president.


The introduction of a new parliamentary system of government, they argue, will pave the way for the rise of the kinds of visionary leaders and dominant parties which turned former backwaters such as Singapore and Malaysia into major economic hubs under strong national leaders Lee Kuan Yew and Mahathir Mohamad respectively.


If so, now may be a strategic time to make the move. According to the country’s leading independent surveys, Duterte won the approval of as many as four out of five Filipinos in the final quarter of 2017. His ratings had slipped dramatically in the third quarter due to negative perceptions of his bloody drug war.


The Filipino president also ably leveraged his hosting of the Association of Southeast Asian Nations (Asean) summit in Manila – where global leaders cordially hobnobbed with Duterte – to burnish his credentials in the public eye.


This effectively makes the tough-talking populist among the most popular democratically elected leaders in the world. Buoyed by strong public support, Duterte and his allies seem keen to consolidate a long-term grip on state institutions via transformation of the political system.


They also seem keen to shut down any criticism of his rule, seen in Monday’s Securities and Exchange Commission order to revoke the operating license of plucky online media outlet Rappler.


Journalists work at the office of Rappler in Pasig, Metro Manila, Philippines January 15, 2018. Photo: Reuters/Dondi Tawatao




The government has denied any involvement in the closure order, even as Duterte had previously threatened the site over its drug war coverage. Silencing the media, some suggest, could be part of a wider conspiracy to blunt criticism of the drive to overhaul the charter.


Duterte’s Partido Demokratiko Pilipino-Lakas ng Bayan (PDP-Laban) party’s draft constitution openly calls for the removal of current term limits, potentially extending the president’s reign beyond mid-2022, when his single six-year term in office legally expires.


It would also abolish the offices of the vice-president, historically and currently the stronghold of opposition leaders. The draft instead envisions a bi-cameral legislature, composed of a Federal Assembly, where representatives are selected on a nation-wide level, and a Senate, composed of regional representatives.


A dominant president system, where the elected executive can stay in power for up to a decade and select the prime minister from among the members of the Federal Assembly, is akin to those in France and Turkey. The president remains as the commander-in-chief of the armed forces and chief architect of foreign policy.


To Duterte’s critics, the proposed constitution could potentially create a Putin-like “tandemocracy” regime, whereby a dominant figure could rotate between the offices of president and prime minster to serve as de facto national leader perpetually.


An activist shouts slogans during a protest against Philippine President Rodrigo Duterte near the Malacanang palace in Manila on September 21, 2017. Photo: AFP/Noel Celis




Ferdinand “Bong Bong” Marcos Jr, son of the former dictator, and ex-president Gloria Macapagal-Arroyo are among the president’s strongest supporters and already widely seen as leading contenders to serve as Duterte’s chosen prime minster in the event of charter change.


At the very least, a shift to a new form of government would put Duterte in a position to extend his tenure and give him an unprecedented opportunity to reshape the Philippine political system in his own image.


Presidential spokesman Harry Roque, however, has denied any plans for extending Duterte’s term in office, stating, “if the constitution is amended… [Duterte] is willing to let go, because he is not keen really on staying as president. That’s the truth.”
For critics, the move is nothing short of an attempt to upend the country’s democratic regime to establish a self-serving autocracyOpposition leaders such as Senator Antonio Trillanes, however, retort that one must be “naïve” to “swallow what this president says,” claiming that a new constitution will give Duterte and his supporters the pretext for regime change.


House Speaker Pantaleon Alvarez, a staunch Duterte supporter, has proposed the cancellation of Barangay (village-level) elections in mid-2018 to pave the way for a plebiscite, which, in turn, will act as a precursor for the establishment of new form of government.


The Congress, where Duterte enjoys a “super-majority” support, is also proposing the creation of a Constituent Assembly, where the members of the lower house jointly votes along with those in the Senate on proposed constitutional amendments, the passage of which requires a three-fourths vote of the combined legislature.


Opposition leaders see this as a thinly disguised plot to diminish the power of the Senate, which has far fewer members and has historically served as an institutional check on the power of overreaching presidents. But the popular Duterte and his legislative backers seem poised to shift Philippine democracy in a less democratic direction.

Duterte reaches for unlimited, unending power | Asia Times

----------


## David48atTD

Enough to bring a tear to a grown man's eye to watch such destruction ...




A fleet of luxury and sports cars worth an estimated  $1.5 million has been crushed by a bulldozer as part of 
Philippine  president Rodrigo Duterte's crackdown on smuggling.

Mr Duterte  oversaw the destruction of 20 vehicles in Manila on Tuesday while  similar demonstrations were 
held simultaneously on seven cars in Port of  Davao and three cars in the Port of Cebu.

The ceremony came days  after Mr Duterte promised the destruction of the vehicles illegally  brought to the 
country, the Philippine Star reported.

"You're the  only ones who know about the auction, you disrespect the Filipinos," Mr  Duterte said on his 
Presidential Communications Facebook page.

"That's why you have many cars then after the auction, you are given papers legally and at a cheaper price."Watch what will happen with your money and all these imported luxury cars. I'll run them over with a tractor."The  cars were worth an estimated 61 million pesos ($1.5 million) and  included a Corvette Stingray, a 
Jaguar S-Type and an Audi A6 Quattro.   :Sad: 

Here

----------


## callippo

Duterte slams Boracay as ‘cesspool,’ threatens to shut down island
Duterte slams Boracay as ?cesspool,? threatens to shut down island | ABS-CBN News

Rody's just gone up in my estimation.

----------


## katie23

^good to "see" you again, callippo. Are you back in PI or still trotting around?

Re: du30 & Boracay, yeah, Boracay needs to be cleaned up. Last year, it was flooded before Xmas due to rains from typhoon Urduja (or was it Vinta) - saw pics in the news. It's a small island and it's been overdeveloped. There was a study by De La Salle Uni some years ago that they found fecal coliforms in Bora waters. Seems the problem hasn't been addressed properly. When I visited there in 2015, there were still lots of construction for new hotels & guesthouses.

Edit: Bora still draws in tourists. Last Xmas season, I rode the 2go ferry (Batangas-Caticlan) to go to the province. Lots of ppl on the ferry were off to Boracay for some holidays.

----------


## Hugh Cow

Thanks Katie. Having never visited the Philippines I had Boracai on my list. A recommendation of  a nice place with decent beach and water would be good.

----------


## katie23

^Lots of beaches in PI, depends on where you want to go. If you can spare the 2nd flight from Manila or Clark, then you can try Palawan (Graceless Fawn has a thread). You could also try Dumaguete City, lots of resorts & accdg to a colleague, lots of (white) foreigners lately. Bohol & Panglaw island are possibilities, or you could try Cebu City & from there, take a day trip to Oslob to see the whales. 

If you want an island but not fly from Luzon, you could try Puerto Galera. I have a thread abt it but the pics are gone - I might reload pics in future, when I've more time. The Batangas coast is also good. If you want north, you can try the beaches (& b*tches) in Subic. Or still further north, Pagudpod beach - but no b*tches there.  :Smile:  Cheers. 

Btw, when I went to Bora, it was Sept, so off season. The waters were okay, no stink nor algae, but it sometimes rained in the afternoon. Our room  was ~1k pesos (~20 usd). Double that price during high season (March-June & Xmas). 

For all its faults, re: all the beaches I've been to, Boracay sand is still the finest. (Crocman said the same). Sand in Calaguas island (eastern part of PI) is a close second.

----------


## crocman

As you know Katie the Dragonlady and I have been to Boracay many times over the years, unfortunately the last couple of times were not as enjoyable. The water quality has been steadily getting worse. I know a lot has been spent on upgrading the sewerage system but when most hotels aren't connected it makes it a waste of time. Even Puka Beach, which I believe is comparable to any in the world, has now been ruined. It has recently been opened up for vendors which means the beach is now lined with souvenir shops and a brand new resort. 

I dont know know what the answer is but I do know Boracays success is killing it.

----------


## katie23

@croc - I think you mentioned before that you visited Bora during Holy Week? Then that would be super peak season during summer, and yeah, the sewers would be clogged too. I went there during off season, so not much sewer problem. But yes, there IS a big sewer problem in Boracay, as evidenced by the flooding pre-xmas last year. According to experts, that amount of rainfall   in Bora should've been manageable, but it wasn't. So many establishments now, big & small. Most of the big businesses there aren't owned by locals from Boracay, but from neighboring provinces, because Bora is where the money is. The spa where I had a massage is owned by a woman from Bulacan. Most of the massage ladies were from Luzon too. Even the resort my group stayed at is owned by a Japanese consortium. 

Sigh...I agree with most of what you've said. Success is killing the island. 

Actually, I have no great desire to return to Boracay. I prefer Puerto Galera - it's quieter, cheaper and not as commercial. Nearer too, so that's another plus.

----------


## TizMe

I've never been to Boracay and probably never will. 

There are so many less crowded and commercialised beaches around the Philippines.

I guess its just like Australia, all the tourists go to Bondi to swim with the turds but never get to see far more beautiful beaches.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^I went in 1991. It was unspoiled, only had power a few hours in the evening, and was great. Now, after living here for over two decades, I've never had the urge to return. At this point, it's like swimming in Pattaya.

----------


## Norton

For our flipper folk. What is the talk on the street regarding Dutrete?

----------


## Davis Knowlton

> For our flipper folk. What is the talk on the street regarding Dutrete?


Seems to be doing fine. Hasn't done/said anything really outrageous in a while. Still popular.

----------


## Norton

> Seems to be doing fine. Hasn't done/said anything really outrageous in a while. Still popular.


Figured as much. Rather hear from folks like you who live there than the "media" who are prone to sensationalism.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

Spoke a bit too soon, before yesterday's "shoot them in the vagina" comment.

----------


## TizMe

Seems like he could bugger the Pope on the front steps of the San Agustin Church and the majority of the Flips I speak to would still support him.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

> Seems like he could bugger the Pope on the front steps of the San Agustin Church and the majority of the Flips I speak to would still support him.



Quite right.

----------


## GracelessFawn

> ^I went in 1991. It was unspoiled, only had power a few hours in the evening, and was great. Now, after living here for over two decades, I've never had the urge to return. At this point, it's like swimming in Pattaya.


Its not quiet as bad as Patters Davis, but it will get there in a few years if the gov't doesn't intervene. 

I'm still hoping for the best.  All it needs is a new leadership/politician with a conscience, half a brain, who cannot be bribed and who is not afraid to implement the rules and regulations.  

Believe it or not, as dirty as PI politics is, there are still a few good eggs left out there.......

----------


## katie23

^yes, there are a few good eggs, GF. The problem is, the good eggs tend to die young, often in "mysterious" circumstances. 

Take the case of former Sec. Robredo, the current VP Leno Robredo's late husband. He went on a trip to the province. On the way back to Manila, his helicopter crashed. Pilot & passengers dead. There was a rumor that he was about to make an expose upon his return. Result, dead cabinet secretary, no expose.... Sigh...

Re: Du30, most of my colleagues don't like him & didn't vote for him. But then, they're educated and not part of the masses. 

To be fair, there have been some good changes brought about by the Du30 admin. I've some friends who visited Davao city recently. They said it was very clean & orderly. But then, it's also because ppl are too scared to do crimes, bcos they might get killed.

----------


## Norton

> The problem is, the good eggs tend to die young, often in "mysterious" circumstances


Not much has changed since I first set foot in your fine country 50+ years ago.

----------


## misskit

*Philippine Leader Challenges International Criminal Court Probe*Philippine President Rodrigo Duterte said Wednesday that the International Criminal Court could not bring charges against him even as it moves forward with a preliminary investigation into thousands of killings tied to his drug war.


Speaking to local officials in the northern city of Tarlac, Duterte dismissed the ICC threat as hollow and said it was only meant to distract him from governance.


“You don’t have jurisdiction over me,” Duterte said, referring to The Hague-based ICC.


Duterte’s police force counts more than 4,000 deaths in the drug war, lower than the estimated figure of 12,000 deaths that rights groups have claimed. The official figure excludes deaths blamed on pro-government vigilantes.


On Tuesday, Duterte said he was not responding to a statement by the “black lady” because he did not believe in the probe.


While he did not name anyone, Duterte apparently was referring to ICC prosecutor Fatou Bensouda. The attorney last month announced the preliminary investigation into accusations that Duterte and other officials may have committed crimes against humanity in the course of his deadly drug crackdown.


“You cannot acquire jurisdiction over me, not in a million years,” Duterte said.


Last month, Duterte’s spokesman said the president welcomed the investigation as a chance to prove his government had nothing to hide.



Duterte: dealers were forewarned


The president on Tuesday reiterated that drug dealers and addicts were forewarned before he was elected.


“When I became the president, I said don’t destroy my country. Do not make this into a Colombia or Mexico,” Duterte said. “Do not do that or I will kill you.”


He said he had a duty and a “solemn promise” to the Filipino people, about 16 million of whom voted him into office, to eradicate the drug problem.


“So the war against drugs will continue with or without the ICC, with or without the human rights, with or without the politicians,” Duterte said. “It will last until the last day of my term as president.”


Facing mounting international and local criticism after the deaths last year of three teenagers, Duterte removed the police from the lead role in the drug war. The official police versions said that the teenagers were drug couriers who were killed because they fought it out with arresting officers.


But in one of the cases, a closed-circuit television camera showed the police carting away the suspect before he was killed. The incident triggered widespread protests, including from the politically influential Catholic Church, and galvanized opposition to Duterte’s drug war.


The ICC’s investigation is based on a 77-page complaint filed by a former police officer and a self-proclaimed assassin who claimed he was employed by Duterte’s “death squad” during his reign as mayor of Davao city before being elected president.


That complaint, filed in April 2017, includes “crimes against humanity through mass murder” allegedly committed by Duterte and his death squad. Duterte has denied the allegations and the existence of the group.


Duterte spokesman Harry Roque has sought to play down the inquiry, saying the ICC prosecutor was exercising her mandate to check if there was reasonable basis to proceed forward, but called the action a “waste of the court’s time and resources.”

https://www.benarnews.org/english/ne...018120026.html

----------


## OhOh

*U.N.'s Zeid says Philippines' Duterte needs psychiatric evaluation*


"ENEVA (Reuters) - Philippines President Rodrigo Dutertes slurs against  U.N. human rights activists suggest he needs to see a psychiatrist, U.N.  High Commissioner for Human Rights Zeid Raad al-Hussein told a news  conference on Friday.

These attacks cannot go unanswered, the U.N. Human Rights  Council must take a position, Zeid said, after Dutertes government  sought to get a U.N. investigator, a former Philippine lawmaker and four  former Catholic priests declared as terrorists. 
He  needs to submit himself to some sort of psychiatric examination. This  kind of comment is unacceptable, unacceptable, Zeid said. "

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-philippines-regbels-un/u-n-s-zeid-says-philippines-duterte-needs-psychiatric-evaluation-idUSKCN1GL0YU
talnta

The Chinese appear to have an online app that determines mental health, possibly the same one MK has posted here. Whatever, the Chinese Foreign Ministry spokesman, at a public press conference, had this to say:




"

*Q: According to  the Guardian, the Philippine Department of Justice last month listed  more than 600 people it wanted to be categorized as rebels for "using  acts of terror" to undermine the government. Among them was the UN  Special Rapporteur on Human Rights Victoria Tauli-Corpuz. The UN High  Commissioner for Human Rights, Zeid Ra'ad Al Hussein, said in response  that President Duterte needs to submit himself to some sort of  psychiatric examination. What is your comment?

*A: Anyone without bias  can see that President Duterte has made positive efforts since assuming  office to combat drug-related crimes as well as terrorism, develop the  national economy, and improve people's livelihood, which have  effectively protected and promoted the Philippine people's fundamental  rights to security and development. The achievements made by the  Philippine government led by President Duterte on these fronts have won  great approval and extensive support among the Philippine people.

Relevant sides of the  international community, including the Office of the United Nations High  Commissioner for Human Rights, shall respect the sovereignty of the  Philippines and the will of its people, view the outcomes of the  Philippines' fight against drug and terrorism in a comprehensive,  unbiased and objective way, and support its efforts to move forward its  human rights cause in light of its national conditions. As an agency of  the UN, the Office of the United Nations High Commissioner for Human  Rights is expected to fulfill its duties within the framework set out by  the purposes and principles of the UN Charter.

Foreign Ministry Spokesperson Lu Kang's Regular Press Conference on March 12, 2018

It seems President Duterte has an Asian friend.

----------


## bobo746

Activists burn a giant effigy of Philippine President Rodrigo  Duterte as they march towards the presidential Malacanang palace during a  May Day rally in Manila on May 1, 2018

----------


## katie23

Duterte: China has promised to protect PH. 

Link here, can't post the whole thing, am on phone. 

Duterte: China has promised to protect PH | Inquirer Global Nation

+++++++++++++
Seems the Du30 & China friendship is getting stronger...

----------


## OhOh

> Seems the Du30 & China friendship is getting stronger...


How is the Chinese/Russian frenship going down with the general public? Are the on board or muttering discontent?

Hows public opinion on his war on drugs holding up. Fully supportive or anxious citizens?




> Activists burn a giant effigy


What are the % support in the polls, how large is the support for the activists?

----------


## Norton

> How is the Chinese/Russian frenship going down with the general public? Are the on board or muttering discontent?


Perhaps not a good sampling but reading the comments at katie's link, not well recieved.

----------


## GracelessFawn

> Seems to be doing fine. Hasn't done/said anything really outrageous in a while. Still popular.


He will try to win as many seats in the senate in the next national election for his planned federal government to materialize.  Right now, he doesn't control the majority in the senate.

He's doing a piss poor job handling the fast deteriorating ties between PI and Kuwait, and hasn't come-up with an alternative job for Flippers who were laid off/sent home from Kuwait.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^Agree re Kuwait. Re 'drug war', it hasn't been in the press as much lately.

----------


## OhOh

> Perhaps not a good sampling but reading the comments at katie's link, not well recieved.


The quoted source, the US ambassador states, "Kim vowed the United States would do “whatever we can” to protect the freedoms of navigation,". Not exactly positive just a hint for a country that has a "Defence Agreement" in place now with a foreign country. 

The agreement states that they two will act if either is attacked, by bringing the problem to their own government and hence politicians will become involved and vote for war/action or not. They also will both bring the problem to the UN and accept any UN directives. More like we will act if ameristan interests are threatened, when it suits their domestic political and their countries global objectives.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mutual...93Philippines)

bobo's link only states "activists" and  showing a crowd of onlookers or active participants? Which could indicate thousands or dozens. Are they rallying on a specified day to commemorate the annual "may day", which may or may not be considered "pro government" or are they marching for other grievances? There is also a absence of police or soldiers, upholding the law, which may indicate the government considers the march to be non threatening.

I was thinking katie may have a grass roots opinion she could share.

----------


## katie23

More on Duterte's drug war...

Convoy of Cebu mayor on Duterte drug list ambushed | Inquirer News

Sorry, I can't post the entire article, am on phone. If interested, just click the link. Some comments (in comments section) were interesting ...

I know several people who have been to Davao City recently. They said that it was very clean & organized. Low crime rates - maybe the crims are all afraid of being killed ...

----------


## OhOh

Thanks.

A varied list of "reasons" suggested. Some supportive, death to drug crime, some  suggesting, death of government rivals.

Your opinion, I can only read the English posts?

----------


## OhOh

*Peace on The Horizon as Philippine Congress Heeds Duterte and Passes Autonomy Legislation for Moros*


_"The Philippine Congress has passed the long awaited Bangsamoro Basic  Law (BBL) which will give Moro communities (Philippine Muslims) in  Mindanao and nearby islands political autonomy. The new law which  President Rodrigo Duterte had promised to deliver irrespective of the  success of his plans to turn The Philippines into a federal republic,  looks to end decades of conflict between Moro insurgents and Philippine  authorities. In a sign that Duterte intends to implement the BBL as soon  as possible, he certified the legislation as “urgent” in what amounts  to a stern message to any obstructionist law makers.
_
_One of President Duterte’s key election pledges was working to use  federal solutions to end the decades long Moro conflict in Mindanao that  has seen armed insurgents wage war against The Philippines in attempts  to create autonomous Islamic political units in parts of Mindanao.
_
_As part of his push for wider federalism throughout The Philippines,  when it comes to Moro regions of Mindanao specifically, Duterte promised  to implement a federal style local law of autonomy known in the form of  BBL. Duterte has been working directly with Moro leaders to help attain  the cooperation necessary to convince an at times reluctant political  class in Manila to back the reforms. There have been several major  obstacles to BBL throughout the course of Duterte’s push to bring peace  through autonomy to Moro regions. Some of the main obstacles included:
_
_1. Getting the rival factions Moro National Liberation Front (MNLF)  and the splinter group Moro Islamic Liberation Front (MILF) on broad the  comprehensive agreement in a way that satisfies both groups.
_
_2. Convincing the Congress of The Philippines to pass the BBL without hesitation.
_
_3. Working towards integrating the BBL into a wider federal system throughout the Philippines.
_
_Duterte who himself is from Mindanao has taken important steps to  quill the Moro insurgency more than any of his contemporary  predecessors. Duterte has pledged to work with both MNLF and MILF in  order to secure a lasting and comprehensive peace agreement based on a  federal model that will ideally be applied to all of the country by  2020. Regarding this, he stated, “I do not think that the (MNLF),  (MILF) in government or in joint venture with government can go wrong.  We will see to it that justice is applied everyday, that fairness is  observed”.
_
_Prior to the BBL’s passage, Duterte stated,__“There will be no regional armed forces or police. I will  not agree to that. If we are all Filipinos, why will you have your own  army? My army is your army. My police is your police,” the president  said. “The (MILF), they can help, they can be absorbed in the armed  forces for those willing. So goes with the MNLF. But there will only be  one armed forces._
_
…And if by 2020, we can have a new president or a Moro president for  the Republic of the Philippines, the better for us. After all, that  person would be a Filipino”.
_
_This is the key to Duterte’s federal proposals for the country. When  all regions and peoples in The Philippines are allowed to take  responsibility and enjoy the benefits of their own autonomous economic,  cultural and social management, it does not make The Philippines weaker  but stronger and more peaceful.
_
_In this sense, just as Singapore encouraged Malays, Chinese and Tamil  speaking Indians to speak their own languages in their private and  personal life, but speak a unifying language for public matters in order  to create both strong individual identities and a strong  pan-Singaporean identity, so too is Duterte’s federal model good for  distinct local cultures, the Moros being just one, while also  strengthening the patriotism of all such cultures who all comprise the  Filipino nation. In a further example of outreach to insurgents, Duterte  also reached out to the far-left terrorist group NPA saying that  eventually this fight too will end, emphasising that reconciliation is the in interests of both the Maoist fighters and the government.
_
_In many ways, Duterte’s biggest challenge in respect of passing the  BBL was overcoming Congressional opposition as Duterte’s sincerity and  personal familiarity with his home island of Mindinao created an  atmosphere of trust between the President and Moro leaders that did not  exist during previous presidential administrations.
_
_Through securing this trust, Duterte has managed to convince all  major Moro groups to embrace the peace process by staking his presidency  on his ability to bring peace to Moro regions, while also convincing  moderate Moro leaders to aid the Philippine armed forces in a mutual  battle against extremist groups which have infiltrated Moro regions,  including those loyal to the international terrorist organisations  al-Qaeda and Daesh (aka ISIS).
_
_In delivering the BBL, Duterte has proved yet again that his tough,  unwavering stance on delivering his election promises, has ultimately  been in the service of peace. This is true whether this means peaceful  streets free of narco-bandits, a peaceful relationship with China or a  peaceful settlement to the decades long conflict with both Moro  insurgents and the NPA.
_
_The passage of the BBL represents a major leap forward in the peace  process that many prior Philippine leaders tried to cement but which  Duterte has managed to achieve through his persistence, his ability to  communicate with all sides in the dispute and his ability to demonstrate  that a better life for all Filipinos is far more important than any  personal matters of ego or personal enrichment. This victory is as much  Duterte’s as it is a victory for the country as a whole."

_A new strong leader with a supportive political system. How does he manage it? How is he different than his predecessors? 

Or is this opinion piece a fairytale?

My apologies for forgetting the link:

https://www.eurasiafuture.com/2018/0...ion-for-moros/

----------


## Norton

> The Philippine Congress has passed the long awaited Bangsamoro Basic Law (BBL) which will give Moro communities (Philippine Muslims) in Mindanao and nearby islands political autonomy


Could use a similar solution in the south of Thailand.

----------


## misskit

*^^ Link?

Philippine Leader Expects to Sign Autonomy Law by July, Spokesman Says*

Philippine President Rodrigo Duterte is expected to sign by July a law that would create an expanded Muslim autonomous region in the south, four years after the government and the largest Muslim rebel group approved a peace deal, officials said Tuesday.


Senate and House leaders likely will pass their own versions of the Bangsamoro Basic Law (BBL) before Congress adjourns for a break next week, Duterte spokesman Harry Roque said.


“The commitment is for both Houses to pass it and to reconcile whatever versions they may have, so that it can be enacted into law at the soonest time possible,” Roque told reporters, according to transcripts released by the presidential palace.


“Now of course, we would like to see the BBL enacted before Congress goes into a recess in June. But the promise is that they would do everything that is humanly possible to pass the BBL,” he said.


Duterte met with leaders of both houses Monday and has certified the separate bills urgent, which means congressional leaders would have to work overtime to iron out their differences, according to Roque.


“After much deliberation, the president has decided to make the House and Senate versions of the BBL as urgent and a copy of it is on its way to both Houses of Congress,” Roque said. “Once both chambers have reconciled and finalized the version, the president will sign the Bangsamoro Basic Law.”


House Majority Leader Rudy Fariñas said both the Senate and House have a week to pass a consolidated version. A bicameral conference committee would then meet during the congressional break to resolve the differences on the bill in time for July 23, when Duterte is expected to give his annual State of the Nation Address.


The BBL outlines the basic structure of a proposed autonomy in the mineral-rich but strife-torn southern island of Mindanao. It was the product of a 2014 peace agreement signed by the government of then-President Benigno Aquino III and the 12,000-member Moro Islamic Liberation Front (MILF), which had also agreed to disarm in phases.


But the proposed law never passed through the congress dominated largely by Christians who are fearful that giving the MILF autonomy and power could lead to trouble.


A clash between MILF guerrillas and members of a police commando unit in January 2015 when 44 officers were killed as they were hunting down a wanted Malaysian terrorist bolstered apprehension among lawmakers.


But Duterte has a super majority in Congress and he promised MILF leader Murad Ibrahim in March that the legislation would be passed. He vowed to exercise his “residual powers through administrative directives” to fulfil the autonomy promise if the BBL failed to sail through legislation.


The MILF recently gained the government’s trust, helping the army go after pro-Islamic State groups in remote Mindanao areas. This has, however, been offset by a clash last week that left nine MILF combatants dead in the government’s drug war that has reached the southern regions, security analysts said.



Duterte portrays himself as a friend of minorities 


Duterte, who hails from the south, has long styled himself as a friend of minority groups. Months after winning in 2016, he freed Nur Misuari, leader of the former secessionist group Moro National Liberation Front (MNLF).


The MILF split from Misuari’s MNLF in 1978 over differences in beliefs. Misuari signed a peace pact with the government in 1996, settling for creation of an autonomous region where the former leader later became governor.


But despite millions of dollars poured into that region, it remained mired in poverty and failed to uplift the lives of Muslims. Aquino had called the government’s deal with the MNLF a “failed experiment” and, instead, focused on wooing the MILF to the peace table.


Fearing that he was being pushed to the sidelines, Misuari’s MNLF faction laid siege to the southern city of Zamboanga in 2013 for two weeks, leaving large swathes of the largely Christian business center in ruins. More than 200 people were killed in the fighting.


Misuari hid for three years, until the government dropped charges of rebellion against the fugitive months after Duterte became president.


On Tuesday, a regional trial court in Manila ordered the release of 96 of the 200 members of the Misuari’s MNLF who were detained on rebellion charges. The majority of those freed were flown to an air force base in Zamboanga while the rest were taken to the rebel strongholds of Basilan and Jolo islands.


“We were saddened by the release of the MNLF members, but we will continue to fight for justice despite the recent order,” city mayor Maria Isabel Climaco-Salazar told reporters. “They were freed despite our efforts before the Supreme Court with prayer for a temporary restraining order, stopping the release of the accused MNLF members.”


She said the men were apparently freed after the government lessened its charge from rebellion to illegal assembly, which is punishable by a short prison sentence that the men had served.


“I am still positively hoping that justice will be served to the victims of the Zamboanga siege and the remaining MNLF members accused shall be held accountable for the crimes committed,” Climaco-Salazar said.


https://www.benarnews.org/english/ne...018095347.html

----------


## OhOh

^Done and dusted, allegedly. Anybody know the intricacies of Philippine law making? :

*Philippine Congress passes bill creating new Muslim region                                  * 

*Bangsamoro Basic Law is the result of a 2014 peace  deal between Moro rebels and the government that aims to end 50 years of  conflict
*
_"The Lower House of Congress overwhelmingly approved the controversial and long-awaited Bangsamoro Basic Law — 227 in favor, 11 against and two abstentions — on May 30 while the Senate passed it before dawn on May 31.
__The bill was the result of a 2014 peace deal between the rebel Moro Islamic Liberation Front  and the Philippine government aimed at ending almost 50 years of  conflict that has already killed more than 120,000 people and displaced  about two million others.
_
_The purpose behind creating a new  entity was purportedly to give the approximately four million Muslim  Moro people living in the southern Philippines greater autonomy than the  existing Autonomous Region in Muslim Mindanao (ARMM)."_

https://www.ucanews.com/news/philippine-congress-passes-bill-creating-new-muslim-region/82455


Philippine Congress passes autonomy bill for volatile Muslim region

_MANILA  (Reuters) - The Philippines moved a step closer on Wednesday to ending  decades of conflict on its resource-rich island of Mindanao, after  lawmakers approved a bill that will eventually allow self-rule for the  country's Muslim minority.
_
_Lower  house lawmakers voted 227 to 11, with 2 abstentions, to pass the  Bangsamoro Basic Law (BBL), seen as key to forging lasting peace with  separatist rebels and thwarting the rise of Islamist extremism in the  nation's poorest and most dangerous region.
_
_The  bill is the result of a 2014 peace deal between the Moro Islamic  Liberation Front (MILF) and the government to end nearly 50 years of  conflict that has killed more than 120,000 people and displaced 2  million.

https://in.news.yahoo.com/philippine-congress-passes-autonomy-bill-volatile-muslim-region-101502724.html

_
Philippines President Oks Passing of Law on Self-Rule for Muslims     

_The president’s decision on Tuesday came one day after he held  separate meetings with the Moro Islamic Liberation Front (MILF), led by  its chairman, Murad Ibrahim, and leaders of Congress.
_
_Senate President Vicente Sotto III on Tuesday said he had spoken to  Executive Secretary Salvador Medialdea, who told him that Malacanang  would send them the certification that the BBL is an urgent measure.

__The office of the presidential liaison office later announced it had sent the BBL certification to Sotto.

__Jesus Dureza, the presidential adviser on the peace process, said  that “after much deliberation, the president has decided to make the  House and Senate versions of the BBL as urgent.”
_
_Dureza said earlier that during their meeting with Duterte on Monday,  leaders from the Senate and House of Representatives vowed to pass the  proposed BBL “at the earliest possible time.”

http://iqna.ir/en/news/3465977/philippines-president-oks-passing-of-law-on-self-rule-for-muslims



_

----------


## OhOh

> Could use a similar solution in the south of Thailand.


Is there a Duterte around to be elected? If not have any existing party leaders suggested such a move?

----------


## katie23

Duterte draws flak for kissing Filipina worker in S. Korea

https://www.philstar.com/headlines/2...uth-korea-meet

********

I've watched the vid - it's on YouTube. General opinion at my office (mine included) is that it was inappropriate. Yes, the lady consented, but Du30 was the one who insisted on the kiss - it's in the vid. The lady was interviewed later & she said it was okay with her, but she wouldn't have consented had it not been the president. 

It's another one of his tasteless actions/ words, like in the case of the Australian lady tourist who was raped in Davao city during the time he was Mayor. He said that she (Aus lady), was so pretty, like an actress, that as mayor, he should've been the first. 

Lots of  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## katie23

Here's the vid - hope it loads

----------


## Chico

The woman was creaming in her pants.

----------


## OhOh

> is that it was inappropriate


I suggest giving France a miss on your European tour. Ask Luigi about Italian men, probably another country to avoid. You'll do fine in ameristan, the men  usually have concealed carry pieces of paper to defend themselves.

----------


## Chico

God Help him,if he would of gave her flowers.

----------


## OhOh

> Duterte draws flak for kissing Filipina worker in S. Korea


An opinion piece suggesting the reasons and explanation of the "event". 

Allegedly he enquired of her marital status, when he was told she was married to a South Korean. He accept her authority as a human being and not her husband's property.  There was no record of him asking her husbands permission.

Available here:

Duterte’s Opponents Once Again Prove They Have Zero Sense of Humour and Lack the Common Touch

https://www.eurasiafuture.com/2018/06/04/dutertes-opponents-once-again-prove-they-have-zero-sense-of-humour-and-lack-the-common-touch/


Any views of our Philippine posters, rather than Philippine MSM?

----------


## Airportwo

What total & utter nonsense! most of the world lives in misery, poverty, debt, hungry, imprisoned in a world that lacks basic kindness and empathy to each other and people are focusing on crud like this, open your eyes folks!

----------


## katie23

Presidential daughter Sara Duterte will now join her dad in future trips abroad to prevent more kissing scenes

Inday Sara to join Duterte in foreign trips to prevent future ?kissing scene? | Inquirer News

Background on the story - Mocha Uson, a pro-Duterte vlogger and now a "special" secretary, had a war of words on Twitter with Kris Aquino, sister of former president Noynoy Aquino & daughter of Cory Aquino (first female president of PI - in the 80s, people power revolution overthrew the Marcos 20-year regime). 

******

Duterte got much flak on MSM and social media about his kiss to the Filipina worker in Seoul. 

*****

My opinion - it was inappropriate. The cheek kiss (on the first lady) was okay - it's a common thing. The lip kiss was not - and many Filipinos agreed, based on FB feeds and office chats. 

@ohoh - I have been to Italy, Germany, Belgium and other parts of Europe, as well as the USA. I have mingled with whites, both for work and travel. An unsolicited lip kiss - that's harassment in many parts of the world.

----------


## OhOh

> that's harassment in many parts of the world


noun
the act or an instance of harassing, or disturbing, pestering, or troubling *repeatedly*; persecution: "She sued her boss for sexual harassment." 
 Harassment eh, what have they done to your mind? 

Are you incapable of self decision making or do you blindly follow the "rest of the world". whoever that phrase refers too. But I'm sure you sleep better knowing you are a member of "the club".

Adults remain in some other "parts of the world", but children continue to need reassurance from some, higher authority. Possibly to ensuring continued receipt of "likes", from anonymous "friends", otherwise you might feel forgotten.

Sad.

----------


## misskit

*Philippine Leader Escalates Verbal Attack on Catholic Church*Philippine President Rodrigo Duterte has amplified his tirades against the Catholic Church by threatening to publicly expose unflattering intelligence data he says he obtained on one of three priests killed in the last six months.


More than 80 percent of the country’s estimated 105 million people are congregants of the church, which has been vocal in its opposition to the Duterte administration’s anti-drugs campaign that has left thousands of suspected pushers and dealers dead since June 2016.


Three priests have been gunned down in recent months, including Father Richmond Nilo, who was shot Sunday inside his chapel in northern Nueva Ecija province.


His killing came more than a month after another priest, Mark Anthony Ventura, was killed by men who fled on a motorcycle. In December, Nueva Ecija priest Marcelito Paez was shot and killed.


On Wednesday, Duterte said he had a “matrix” of intelligence data that had been compiled about one of the priests and that he had kept it because of its sensitivity.


“If the Catholics want, I will release this matrix on why this priest died,” Duterte said. “I did not release it, but I gave a copy to the chairman of the CBCP.”


The president was referring to the Catholic Bishops Conference of the Philippines, which this week called on his government to investigate the deaths immediately.


There was no response from the CBCP, but its leaders have not given any indication that it had received intelligence data.


“The problem with these fools, they look at themselves as saints,” Duterte said. “And these policemen and soldiers are devils in their eyes.”


Duterte made these comments during a speech late Wednesday before corrections officers, police and firefighters. In the speech, he emphasized that he would not allow any of them to go to prison if they were charged in connection with any of the thousands of killings committed in his nearly two-year-old war on drugs.


Duterte has had a testy relationship with the church, which campaigned against the self-described womanizer and tough politician from the south, who has repeatedly boasted of killing drug addicts and criminals and dumping their bodies into Manila Bay.


In February, the International Criminal Court (ICC) in The Hague notified the government that it had launched a preliminary investigation into drug-related killings. Duterte initially welcomed the investigation to determine whether there was enough evidence to build a case against him.


It was based on complaints by a former Duterte police aide and a self-described assassin, who told the court that Duterte had ordered the deaths of criminals and political foes when he was a longtime mayor of the southern city of Davao.


Duterte subsequently pulled out of an international treaty that established the ICC, claiming that the court had already prejudged him.


Police have said that more than 4,000 suspected were killed in encounters with officers, but rights groups place the number of deaths at more than 12,000.


Last year, Duterte removed police from the lead role in the drug war after three teenagers were gunned down. Authorities, however, later established that the police officers involved in the shootings may have mistaken them as drug couriers.


The teens’ deaths galvanized public anger against Duterte. Church leaders ordered that gruesome photographs of people killed in the drug war be displayed outside houses of worship while bells were tolled in the evening as a sign of protest.


On Thursday, Carlos Conde, the Philippine researcher for New York-based Human Rights Watch, expressed grave concern over the killings of the priests, as well as journalists and others who had opposed the government’s anti-drug campaign.


“These killings, alongside the thousands of deaths in the ‘drug war,’ are grim reminders of the vulnerability of the poor and those who speak out for their rights and against the deadly extrajudicial violence that Philippine authorities are apparently unwilling or unable to either stop or provide accountability for,” Conde told BenarNews.




https://www.benarnews.org/english/ne...018132700.html

----------


## OhOh

*Duterte Calls For Peace Through Federalism as he Joins Muslims to Mark End of Ramadan*_"Philippine President Rodrigo Duterte has joined Muslim leaders to  celebrate Eid al-Fitr which falls at the end of the Muslim holy month of  Ramadan. Duterte spoke of the need to redress past grievances of  Philippine Muslims, also known as Moros and to move forward as a united  nation made stronger by devolving powers from Imperial Manila to the  diverse regions of The Philippines.
_
_In a plea for “peace and love” to triumph over sectarianism and  distrust, Duterte who himself has Muslim members of his extended family  stated,
_
_“This is in an opportune time to reflect on the progress  we have made to achieve long-lasting peace across the country,  especially in Mindanao. May this revered festival inspire us all to  foster greater unity amidst our differences in faith and  culture. Together, let us engage in acts of charity as we steer our  nation towards a more progressive and tolerant future”.
__Duterte further called on Moros to “praise Allah in thanksgiving  for providing our nation the strength to endure the challenges of  misguided ideologies, terrorism and violent extremism“, before stating:_
_“I trust that the sacrifice of Muslim Filipinos during  their month-long fasting has rekindled their faith and reawakened their  sense of benevolence and empathy towards their fellowmen”.
__Duterte has worked tirelessly with leaders of the Moro National  Liberation Front (MNLF) and its rival group the Moro Islamic Liberation  Front (MILF) along with the Philippine Congress to pass and implement  the  Bangsamoro Basic Law (BBL) which will grant local autonomy to areas  of the southern Philippine island of Mindanao and nearby islands with a  Muslim majority population._
_One of President Duterte’s key election pledges was working to use  federal solutions to end the decades long standing Moro conflict in  Mindanao that has seen armed insurgents wage war against The Philippines  in attempts to create autonomous Islamic political units in parts of  Mindanao. Therefore, for Duterte, the push towards implementing the BBL  is integral to his wider push for federalism in the country.
_
_Duterte further elaborated on why pan-Philippine federalism will be  good not only for Mindanao but for the entire nation. The President  stated,_
_“The time for federalism has come to our country. We have  to move away from the style of unitary government. For the time it was  good, we were developing as a nation, and history then did not mind the  struggles of Christians and Muslims. It’s time for us to understand that  they [Muslims] have been victims also of injustice.
_
_We will try to pass the BBL. I hope Chairman Misuari [the leader of  MILF] can be convinced to join the talks so that if there are  corrections, or maybe additions, or provisions that would not sit well  with the rest of the southern part of Mindanao, then maybe we can  realise altogether the friction of the MILF, the MNLF, and the rest of  Mindanao._
_…I am for federalism. I am for peace”.
__When all regions and peoples in The Philippines are allowed to take  responsibility and enjoy the benefits of their own autonomous economic,  cultural and social management, it does not make The Philippines weaker  but stronger and more peaceful. This is the crux of Duterte’s wider push  for federalism."

https://www.eurasiafuture.com/2018/0...nd-of-ramadan/

_There appears to be a large number of religious groups in Phillipine. Catholics from their Spanish roots 80%, Other "Christians" 8.7% and Muslims 7%. The rest less than 2% each.


*Group*

*Estimate of Adherents 
[year reported]*

1. Roman Catholic
*-*
80% of the pop. (1998)


2. Other Christian Denominations Combined
*-*
8.7% of the pop. (1990)

3. Muslim/Islamic
*-*
7% of the pop. (2001)


_
Religious Groups in the Philippines

_Is this acknowledgement of Muslim groups being accepted by the majority Catholic authorities. Is it being accepted by the Catholic population as individuals. Any Catholic spokesmen being highlighted in the press, for and against?

----------


## OhOh

^^

_Article 18 of the Universal Declaration of Human Rights states the following,

__“Everyone has the right to freedom of thought, conscience  and religion; this right includes freedom to change his religion or  belief, and freedom, either alone or in community with others and in  public or private, to manifest his religion or belief in teaching, practice, worship and observance”._

I presume as a human, that right include the President. Or must everybody bow down to the current Philippine, majority, religious leadership. Maybe the Muslims are reproducing at a higher rate. :Smile: 

How much wealth has President Duterte raped from the Philippine citizens compared to the Catholic church?


*Duterte’s God Remarks Prove That The Catholic Church in The Philippines Has Dictatorial Ambitions While Duterte Does Not*
More at :

https://www.eurasiafuture.com/2018/06/26/dutertes-god-remarks-prove-that-the-catholic-church-in-the-philippines-has-dictatorial-ambitions-while-duterte-does-not/

----------


## misskit

^ Another conspiracy site.

----------


## OhOh

^No comment on the content, sad.

----------


## David48atTD

Rodrigo Duterte sparks anger in Philippines over anti-Catholic comments


Rodrigo Duterte has a history of speaking his mind in press conferences.

*Philippines President Rodrigo Duterte — notorious for  having cursed the pope and world leaders like former 
US president Barack  Obama — has sparked new outrage by calling God "stupid" in Asia's  largest Catholic country.* 

Mr Duterte questioned in a televised  speech on Friday the Biblical story of man's creation and asked why God  created Adam and 
Eve only to allow them to succumb to temptation that  destroyed their purity.
"_Who is this stupid God? This son of a bitch is then really stupid,_" the 73-year-old leader said.
"_How can you rationalise a God? Do you believe?_"

 Mr Duterte lamented that Adam and Eve's sin in Christian theology resulted in all the faithful falling from divine grace.
"_You  were not involved but now you're stained with an original sins … what  kind of a religion is that? That's what I can't accept, 
very stupid  proposition,_" he said.

Opposition Senator, Antonio Trillanes IV,  shot back by describing Mr Duterte as "one evil man" and his remarks as  "very much 
consistent with the deceitfulness, heartlessness and  ruthlessness of his policies".

Catholic Bishop, Arturo Bastes,  called the President a "madman" and urged Filipinos to pray for an end  to Mr Duterte's "blasphemous 
utterances and dictatorial tendencies".
"Duterte's  tirade against God and the Bible reveals again that he is a  psychological freak, a psychopath, an abnormal mind 
who should have not  been elected as President of our civilised and Christian nation," Bishop  Bastes said.
Another bishop, Ruperto Santos, said the President had crossed a line.

----------


## misskit

*Philippine President Signs Muslim Autonomy Law*Philippine President Rodrigo Duterte on Thursday signed an autonomy law promising wider self-rule for Muslims in the south, his spokesman said.


Under the Bangsamoro Organic Law (BOL), four million Muslim Filipinos will be allowed to form an elected parliament and administration in Islamic-majority areas of southern Mindanao and nearby islands, where five decades of insurgency have left more than 100,000 people dead.


The law looks to give the people in the south control over many local government functions, including taxation and education, and it will allow Muslim Filipinos to incorporate Islamic law into their justice system. Both houses of the Philippine congress approved the BOL bill earlier this week.


“After much confusion, the president has signed into law the Bangsamoro Organic Law,” presidential spokesman Harry Roque told BenarNews.


The law will go to a vote in designated provinces this year before elections, which are expected to take place next year.
As part of the autonomy deal, the Moro Islamic Liberation Front (MILF) is required to gradually disband its armed force, estimated by the military to be about 11,000 fighters.


Hours before the president signed the bill into law, Philippine troops hunted southern militants linked to the extremist group Islamic State (IS), killing one suspect in a gun battle, military officials reported.


Residents in Masiu, a town in mountainous Lanao del Sur province, sought the help of the military after several gunmen believed to be supporters of the Maute gang were seen in the area, an army official said.


“The government forces responded to the information of the concerned civilians,” said Maj. Ronald Suscano, spokesman for the 1st Infantry Tabak Division that operates in the region.


Soldiers from the division targeted Filipino militant leaders Panarigan Tama Baoraki and Hadji Rasul Amimbering in the strike, Suscano said. A brief encounter took place near Masiu, leaving at least one militant dead, but the two wanted militants and their followers escaped.


Both were alleged leaders of a militant faction that backed the Maute faction, which fought in the southern city of Marawi last year. The five-month battle – the biggest the Philippines has seen since World War II – ended in October 2017, leaving the city in ruins and killing more than 1,200, mostly militants.


Several fighters from Malaysia and Indonesia as well as the Middle East were killed, although military officials said they believe other foreigners could have escaped and joined other IS-linked groups in the south.


Suscano said several weapons were recovered after the battle, including at least two M16 rifles, RPG launchers, grenades and drug paraphernalia. Troops also seized black IS flags.


The military earlier reported that militants who had managed to escape from Marawi were recruiting Muslim youths with promises of cash payments they would not be able to earn elsewhere in the largely poor rural communities of Mindanao.


The military and the local government units of Lanao del Sur province have been conducting a series of activities to counter the enemy recruitment drive.



https://www.benarnews.org/english/ne...018094648.html

----------


## OhOh

*Rodrigo Duterte’s Push For Peace Among Philippine Muslims is Worthy of The Nobel Peace Prize*

_"When discussing the world’s longest running conflicts, the internal  conflict in Myanmar, the Kashmir conflict and the Israel-Palestine  conflict are often pointed to as struggles which all began in the late  1940s and continue to rage to this day. However, in many respects, the  long standing Moro conflict in the southern Philippine island of  Mindanao has raged for far longer._ _During the American imperialist conquest of The Philippines which  began in 1899 after the US defeated Spain, the former imperial master of  The Philippines, the Moros (Philippine Muslims) of Mindanao continued  to resist colonisation long after the rest of The Philippines fell under  the whip hand of American rule._

_Prior to the late 19th century, Moro warriors had led a 400 year  fight against Spanish domination while also proving a formidable  resistance force against the Japanese occupation of The Philippines.  Even after The Philippines gained formal independence in 1946, Moros  continued to wage war against ‘Imperial Manila’ in a fight that  asymmetrically grew throughout the latter half of the 20th century and  into the 21st century. In this sense, one can point to the Moro’s  rebelling against various overlords as the longest running conflict in  the world today. The conflict however appears to be on the verge of  ending due to Philippine President Rodrigo Duterte delivering the highly  anticipated Bangsamoro Organic Law.
_
_During his State of The Nation Address on the 23rd of July, President  Rodrigo Duterte instructed Congress to urgently pass the  Bangsamoro  Organic Law so that it could be signed as soon as possible. On the 26th  of July, Duterte delivered, thus setting the stage for an historic  rapprochement between Moro leaders and Manila which looks end end a  conflict which in an on-and-off fashion raged for over a century.
_
_Duterte now plans to meet with Moro Islamic Liberation Front (MILF)  Vice Chair for Political Affairs Ghadzali Jaafar, MILF chairman Murad  Ebrahim and Moro National Liberation Front (MNLF) founding chair Nur  Misuari to finalise the implementation of the new law. While Duterte  remains committed to a federal structure for the entire nation, the  passage of the Bangsamoro Organic Law was of particular importance as it  looks to end a cycle of distrust, violence and political uncertainty  that has plagued the region for far too long._

_Duterte himself is firmly committed to a united country where through  the implementation of local/regional control on a federal model, the  distinct peoples who collective form the Filipino nation will be able to  live a an existence wherein local characteristics are able to exist  harmoniously with a pan-Filipino identity and patriotism. As the first  President in the history of The Philippines to come from Mindanao and as  a man with Moro relatives in his extended family, Duterte’s concerns  for the well being of Moros has been a decisive factor in helping him to  engage in constructive dialogue with the leaders of the two largest  Moro political factions MILF and MNFL.
_
_Duterte’s engagement with MILF and MNFL has also helped to create a  united front among Moros against extremist factions, including those  aligned with Daesh who in 2017 laid siege to the city of Marawi.  Duterte’s implementation of Martial Law in Mindanao has helped to  liberate Marawi while he has also offered an amnesty for poor Moros who  joined terror groups out of desperation, so long as such wayward  individuals renounce violence and join with legitimate political  factions in the pursuit of enforcing law and order.
_
_In a recent address to Moro groups, President Duterte said the following:

__“There will be no regional armed forces or police. I will  not agree to that. If we are all Filipinos, why will you have your own  army? My army is your army. My police is your police. The (MILF), they  can help, they can be absorbed in the armed forces for those willing. So  goes with the MNLF. But there will only be one armed forces._
_…And if by 2020, we can have a new president or a Moro president for  the Republic of the Philippines, the better for us. After all, that  person would be a Filipino”.

__This is the key to Duterte’s federal proposals for the country. When  all regions and peoples in The Philippines are allowed to take  responsibility and enjoy the benefits of their own autonomous economic,  cultural and social management, it does not make The Philippines weaker  but stronger and more peaceful.
_
_In this sense, just as Singapore encouraged Malays, Chinese and Tamil  speaking Indians to speak their own languages in their private and  personal life, but speak a unifying language for public matters in order  to create both strong individual identities and a strong  pan-Singaporean identity, so too is Duterte’s federal model good for  distinct local cultures, the Moros being just one, while also  strengthening the patriotism of all such cultures who all comprise the  Filipino nation. In a further example of outreach to insurgents, Duterte  also reached out to the far-left terrorist group NPA saying that  eventually this fight too will end, emphasising that reconciliation is the in interests of both the Maoist fighters and the government.
_
_In securing trust among ordinary Moros and their leaders, Duterte has  managed to convince major Moro groups to embrace the peace process by  staking his presidency on his ability to bring peace to the Bangsamoro  regions, while also convincing moderate Moro leaders to aid the  Philippine armed forces in a mutual battle against extremist groups  which have infiltrated Moro regions, including those loyal to the  international terrorist organisations al-Qaeda and Daesh (aka ISIS).
_
_In delivering the Bangsamoro Organic Law, Duterte has proved yet  again that his tough, unwavering stance on delivering his election  promises, has ultimately been in the service of peace. This is true  whether this means peaceful streets free of narco-bandits, a peaceful  relationship with China or a peaceful settlement to the decades long  conflict with both Moro insurgents and the NPA.
_
_Duterte’s signing of the Bangsamoro Organic Law represents a major  leap forward in the peace process that many prior Philippine leaders  tried to cement but which Duterte has managed to achieve through his  persistence, his ability to communicate with all sides in the dispute  and his ability to demonstrate that a better life for all Filipinos is  far more important than any personal matters of ego or personal  enrichment. This victory is as much Duterte’s as it is a victory for the  country as a whole.
_
_By working to end a centuries long protected and manifold conflict  through a combination of legal intensity, cultural compassion and human  outreach towards the Moros, Duterte has taken a major step towards doing  something that the Spanish and American imperialists,  Japanese  occupiers and previous Filipino leaders could not do – bring peace to  the Bangsamoro region and the Moro people.
_
_For this, Duterte should seriously be considered as a contender for  the Nobel Peace Prize. If bringing a centuries long conflict to an end  is not a historic move for peace, it is difficult to imagine what is."

https://www.eurasiafuture.com/2018/0...l-peace-prize/
_

----------


## OhOh

*More Duterte 'build build build' projects approved*

Reuters
                   Posted at Jun 28 2017 04:54 PM



_"MANILA - A government panel led by President Rodrigo Duterte has  approved 305.64 billion pesos ($6.05 billion) worth of infrastructure  projects aimed at spurring one of Asia's fastest growing economies.
_
_The Southeast Asian country is boosting infrastructure spending to  create jobs, lift economic growth to as much as 8 percent, and attract  foreign investors turned off by high power prices and transport  bottlenecks.
_
_The 11 approved projects include:
_
_- Mindanao Railway Project (MRP) Phase 1 Tagum-Davao-Digos Segment
_
_- Malolos-Clark Railway Project (PNR North 2)
_
_- Cavite Industrial Area Flood Risk Management Project
_
_- Clark International Airport (CIA) Expansion Project
_
_- Education Pathways to Peace in Conflict-Affected Areas of Mindanao (PATHWAYS)
_
_- Australia Awards and Alumni Engagement Program – Philippines
_
_- Project Approval and Change in Financing of Chico River Pump Irrigation Project
_
_- New Communications, Navigation and Surveillance/Air Traffic  Management (CNS/ATM) Systems Development Project: 30-Month Loan Validity  Extension and Reallocation of Funds
_
_- New Configuration of the LRT Line 1 North Extension Project -  Common Station / Unified Grand Central Station (North Extension Project)
_
_- Change in Scope, Cost, and Financing Arrangements for the Arterial Road Bypass Project Phase II
_
_- Change in Financing of the New Centennial Water Source – Kaliwa Dam Project
_
_The Philippine economy grew an annual 6.4 percent in the first  quarter, among the fastest in the region on strong domestic consumption  and exports.
_
_The government's infrastructure spending is expected to rise from a  projected 5.4 percent this year to 7.4 percent by 2022, backed by a tax  reform program to raise funds for new highways, bridges, ports, train  lines and airports. -- with ABS-CBN News"
_
More Duterte 'build build build' projects approved | ABS-CBN News

*Duterte’s ‘Build, Build, Build’ Exceeds Targets in First Half of 2018*


_As part of his drive to accelerate physical development, economic  growth and create new jobs for Filipinos, President Rodrigo Duterte  launched the nationwide ‘Build, Build, Build’ initiative focused on new  mega-projects, roadworks, ports and other major infrastructural  development. A recent report from the Philippine Department of Budget  and Managmenet found that in the first half of 2018, the projects  associated with the initiative are being completed ahead of initial  targets while spending on large scale development programs continues to  increase when compared with investment from previous administration.
_
_According to Budget Secretary Benjamin Diokno,__

“With the better-than-programmed figures on revenues,  spending, and the fiscal deficit, we will continue to spend wisely and  promptly to service the huge needs of our people, especially in public  infrastructure and social services”._
_ 
For decades, The Philippines has been left behind in respect of the  ‘Asian tiger’ phenomenon which has seen cities and entire countries  expand their infrastructure to become leading centres of world commerce,  in which living standards for locals consistently improve. A  combination of political corruption, a lack of original long term  thinking and the corporate corruption of local oligarchs, had conspired  to retard the potential of the Philippine economy._

_Today however, this has changed and it is thanks to one of President  Rodrigo Duterte’s flagship initiatives called ‘Build, Build, Build’. The  initiative which covers all parts of The Philippines will see the  building of mega-projects throughout the country which will include new  highways and roads, airports, shipping ports, energy facilities, mass  transit heavy and light rail, new buildings and spaces, as well as  projects to improve micro-environments throughout the country._
_
The  project is set to turn The Philippines into the fastest growing economy  in ASEAN after years of neglect. The projects will be financed through a  combination of public and private funds, with local oligarchs being  bypassed for clean investment from countries like China and Japan. India  has further expressed an interest in new ventures in the Philippine  economy.
_
_Much  of the foreign investment has been made possible due to President  Duterte’s outreach to new foreign partners. Duterte’s agreement to work  jointly with China over previously disputed areas in the South China Sea  has clearly played an important role in building trust with Beijing and  turning a country that had historically poor relations with modern  Philippines into a valued investment partner. As China is now the  leading investment partner for countries throughout the world, Duterte’s  Sinophobic opponents have been exposed for their myopic economic  stupidity that would see The Philippines lose out on opportunities that  countries in every other continent are using to their advantage.
_
_Far from hiding the proposals and details of nearly 100 new projects, Duterte’s administration has set up an easy to use website  for Build, Build, Build that gives in-depth information about every  individual project while allowing the public to rate their level of  approval regarding each project.The projects will help create jobs in  both the short and long term, while helping to expand the country’s GDP  all the while preparing The Philippines to enter the exciting world of  One Belt–One Road style joint ventures with other countries. Crucially,  Duterte’s initiatives are helping The Philippines to take a leading role  in Asia for the first time in modern history.
_
_Every  great leader leaves behind a physical legacy to his or her people. From  Alexander the Great whose monuments are dotted along the Mediterranean  and Middle East, to the buildings of modern China which serve as  monuments to a country that looks to take a globally leading role in the  21st century,  infrastructure remains the most vital element of long  term planning.
_
_Long  after the drug pushers and abusers are cleansed from the streets and  long after local insurgents are brought to justice, Duterte’s lasting  legacy to the country will be his ‘Build, Build, Build’, project. This  project also helps one to understand Duterte’s desire for a federal  republic, as unlike previous small-time investment initiatives, ‘Build,  Build, Build’ is helping to develop neglected parts of the country, in  addition to modernising already prosperous areas.
_
_Where previous leaders cared only about themselves, Duterte’s  projects are endeavours for the benefit of all Filipino people. Duterte  has already changed the hearts and minds of millions, now he will change  the very landscape of the country with important projects that will  lift the country into a brighter tomorrow. At a time when the western  powers are abandoning mega projects, Duterte is embracing the future as  an Asian power that will build its way to prosperity._


https://www.eurasiafuture.com/2018/0...-half-of-2018/

----------


## OhOh

President Rodrigo Duterte keeps local and international politicians toes to the fire.

*America Needs The Philippines More Than The Philippines Needs America – Duterte Has Made it So*https://www.eurasiafuture.com/2018/0...as-made-it-so/



*Duterte Exposes How he Tricked Exiled Terror Leader Into Spreading Coma Rumour*https://www.eurasiafuture.com/2018/0...g-coma-rumour/

----------


## harrybarracuda

> _Much of the foreign investment has been made possible due to President Dutertes outreach to new foreign partners. Dutertes agreement to work jointly with China over previously disputed areas in the South China Sea has clearly played an important role in building trust with Beijing and turning a country that had historically poor relations with modern Philippines into a valued investment partner. As China is now the leading investment partner for countries throughout the world, Dutertes Sinophobic opponents have been exposed for their myopic economic stupidity that would see The Philippines lose out on opportunities that countries in every other continent are using to their advantage._


No pro-Chinky slant on that website, eh?

Ah, well as Jeff would say, "consider the source". You fucking muppet.

 :rofl: 




> _Several individuals involved with Eurasia Future are also regular contributors for Sputnik International and Russia Today (RT)._

----------


## OhOh

*SWS: Number of Filipinos satisfied with Duterte’s performance increases*

_"More Filipinos are satisfied with President Rodrigo Duterte’s  performance as shown in the Social Weather Stations (SWS) survey for the  third quarter of 2018._ _In survey conducted from Sept. 15 to 23, about 70 percent of adult  Filipinos were satisfied, 16 percent were dissatisfied while 14 percent  were undecided.
_
_This was five points higher than the June 2018 survey result showing  only 65 percent were satisfied. Meanwhile, 20 percent were dissatisfied  and 15 percent were undecided last June 2018_.





_Duterte’s net satisfaction rating was “good” in Balance Luzon with  +49 (67 percent Filipinos satisfied and 18 percent were dissatisfied)  compared with 57 percent Filipinos satisfied and 24 percent were  dissatisfied in June 2018.

_




_It also remained “good” in Visayas at +49 with 69 percent were  satisfied and 20 percent were dissatisfied, higher than June 2018’s  rating of +47 with 67 percent were satisfied and 20 percent were  dissatisfied.
_
_Meanwhile, the rating stayed excellent in Mindanao at +77 (82 percent  satisfied,_ 




_Duterte’s satisfaction rating among 18 to 24 age group fell at +49  with 68 percent satisfied and 19 percent dissatisfied from June 2018 at  +50 with 68 percent satisfied and 18 percent dissatisfied.
_
_Among 25 to 34 year olds, Duterte’s satisfaction rating climbed up at  +59 with 72 percent satisfied and 14 percent dissatisfied compared with  June 2018’s +43 with 65 percent satisfied and 22 percent dissatisfied._




_It also rose to 8 points among 35 to 44 year olds at +54 with 70  percent satisfied and 16 percent dissatisfied compared with June 2018’s  +46 with 65 percent satisfied and 19 percent dissatisfied.
_
_For 45 to 54 year olds, the rating was at +56 with 71 percent  satisfied and 15 percent dissatisfied compared with June 2018’s +47 with  64 percent satisfied and 17 percent dissatisfied.
_
_For the 55 and older age group, rating was at +50 with 68 percent  satisfied and 18 percent dissatisfied while in June 2018 the rating was  from +44 with 65 percent satisfied and 22 percent dissatisfied._
_A face-to-face interview with 1,500 adults of 18 years old and above  was conducted for the September 2018 survey. There were 600 adults  interviewed in Balance Luzon, 300 each in Metro Manila, Visayas and  Mindanao.
_
_ It has a sampling error margins of ±3% for national percentages, ±4%  for Balance Luzon and ±6% each for Metro Manila, Visayas and Mindanao.

https://newsinfo.inquirer.net/103747...box=1538207793_

----------


## OhOh

*Duterte creates council to revive barter trade in Mindanao                          * 



_"MANILA, Philippines  President Rodrigo  Duterte has signed Executive Order No. 64, which formalizes barter trade  in Mindanao with neighbors in the East ASEAN Growth Area.
_
_The president's EO, which was signed on Tuesday, but released to the  media on Wednesday, said "barter is an ancient commercial practice among  our people in the southern Philippines, which continues to thrive and  evolve as a living tradition until the present day."
_
_It also said that barter has been a major  form of commercial exchange in the Brunei  Darussalam-Indonesia-Malaysia-Philippines East ASEAN Growth Area
_
_The EO creates the Mindanao Barter Council, which will be based in  Jolo, Sulu and will be chaired by the Department of Trade and Industry.  It is tasked with "[establishing] an enabling environment conducive to  the growth and development of barter in Mindanao."  
_
_It would also regulate the registration and accreditation of  qualified traders authorized to engage in barter "within the barter  ports" in Siasi and Jolo in Sulu and Bongao in Tawi-Tawi. The MBC can  recommend the creation of barter ports in other areas, subject to  approval by the president.
_
*'Barter' to address rice supply issues
*
_Duterte had previously suggested "reviving" the barter trade to deal with problems with rice supply in Mindanao.
_
_Shortly after his announcement, he had directed Finance Secretary  Carlos Dominguez to implement the barter trade system in Zamboanga,  Basilan, Sulu and Tawi-Tawi (Zambasulta) areas, where goods from Sabah,  Malaysia are usually traded. 
_
_Aside from high inflation, cutting off rice smuggling from  Malaysiawhich was being sold at about P34 per kilosent rice prices in  the Zambasulta region skyrocketing and prompted a suggestion to  "legalize smuggling"._
_"President Duterte said he supports the re-establishment of the  barter trading center in Tawi-Tawi and of bringing in rice from Sabah to  supply the needs of the people in the islands provided it follows legal  processes," Agriculture Secretary Emmanuel Piñol said in September. 
_
_Reopening the barter trade, and moves to bring in more rice into the  market are expected to stabilize wholesale rice prices in the country to  about P37 to P39 per kilo soon._
_According to the Philippine Statistics Authority, wholesale price of  rice was around P45.45 per kilo as of October. This is still about 16  percent higher than the P39.24 per kilo level the same period last year.
_
_But even before Duterte brought it up, the Mindanao Development  Authority had proposed in February that reviving the barter trade would "help create jobs and business opportunities for the Bangsamoro in Mindanao,  [and] provide better options for t_hem in their pursuit for better life,  enhance agro-industrial productivity, and promote trade and commerce  between and among the member countries of EAGA._"

https://www.philstar.com/business/20...trade-mindanao


_

----------


## SKkin

> The EO creates the Mindanao Barter Council, which will be based in Jolo, Sulu and will be chaired by the Department of Trade and Industry. It is tasked with "[establishing] an enabling environment conducive to the growth and development of barter in Mindanao."
> 
> It would also regulate the registration and accreditation of qualified traders authorized to engage in barter "within the barter ports" in Siasi and Jolo in Sulu and Bongao in Tawi-Tawi. The MBC can recommend the creation of barter ports in other areas, subject to approval by the president.

----------


## OhOh

^One presumes whoever is in charge of the Philippine Department of Trade and Industry.

----------


## OhOh

*The Philippines' Per-Capita GDP Has Reached An All-Time High Under Duterte*

Philippines President Rodrigo  Duterte has a terrible human rights record. But the average Filipino is  doing better under Duterte.
  When it comes to per-capita gross domestic product (GDP), that is. That’s a measure of the total output of a country divided by the number of people in that country.

The Philippines’ per-capita GDP was last recorded at an all-time high of 2,891.36 U.S. dollars in 2017, according to Tradingeconomics.com. That’s well above the average of 1,627.98 USD for the period 1960-2017.

  Also, Filipinos are doing better under Duterte when per-capita  GDP is adjusted by purchasing power parity (PPP). That measure, too,  reached a record 7,599.19 U.S. dollars in 2017, well above the average  of 4969.71 USD for the period 1990-2017.

*Statistic*
*2015*
*2017*

Per Capita GDP
$2615.7
$2891.36

Per Capita GDP PPP
6874.4
7599.19

GDP Annual Growth Rate
6.5%
7.2%


_Source: Tradingeconomics.com 10/26/2018_

      To be fair, comparing per-capita GDP in USD for different time  periods is a tricky exercise. Numbers can be distorted by population  growth and currency fluctuations. For instance, the climb in the Philippines per capita GDP has been helped by a slow-down in population growth. It's also an ongoing trend that can be traced back to the Aquino administration, which brought macroeconomic stability.

  “Aquino is delegating power to competent technocrats and seems  to understand what needs to be done to get the lights back on,”  wrote Ruchir Sharma in _Break Out Nations_.
  Macroeconomic stability has helped the Philippines economy  demonstrate a great deal of resilience in recent years. At the end of  2017, it grew at an annual 6.9% in the September quarter. That’s the strongest growth since the third quarter 2016. And the Philippines’ economy was still growing at 6% at the end of 2018.

  Tracing per-capita GDP growth back to the Aquino period  certainly raises the question: Who should take credit for the record  per-capita GDP, Aquino or Duterte?

Meanwhile, a recent McKinsey Global Institute (MGI) study  places the Philippines among the few emerging market economies that are  well-prepared to achieve sustained growth over the next decade.

  That's thanks to a rise in gross fixed-capital formation  (investment). It reached 695,414.08 PHP million in the second quarter of  2018 from roughly 450,000 PHP million in July of 2015--well above the  303,138.16 PHP million for the period 1998 until 2018, and an all-time  high.

  Still, the Philippines’ per-capita GDP is equivalent to 23% of  the world's average, which makes Filipinos poor. And a resurgence in the  cost of living in recent months makes things worse for them. The  Philippines' annual inflation rate rose to 6.7% in September of 2018  from 6.4% in the August, and compared to market expectations of 6.8%


https://www.forbes.com/sites/panosmo...M#33b5530169b1

----------


## misskit

*Critics Accuse Philippine Leader of Releasing ‘Hitlist’*Rights advocates and Philippine opposition figures on Friday criticized President Rodrigo Duterte for releasing names on a drug-watch list, including those of politicians, and described the leader’s move as a “veritable hitlist” ahead of mid-term elections in May.


New York-based Human Rights Watch said the president’s list was clearly meant to weaken the chances of candidates. The Philippines is to elect half of the 24-member Senate, more than 250 congressmen and thousands of governors, mayors and other local officials in polls scheduled for May 13.


Carlos Conde, HRW’s Philippine researcher, accused Duterte of trying to pull off an “outrageous attempt” to influence the mid-term polls.


“More critically, it’s a veritable hit list in his drug war as past politicians accused of drug involvement all too often end up being shot dead by the police,” Conde said in a statement.


“Duterte’s list deprives those named of due process and the presumption of innocence. If the government really has evidence against them, they should be arrested, charged and tried, not be the target of administrative cases by an agency – the interior department – that is under the office of the president,” he added.


Drug enforcement officials said Duterte had more than 80 names on his list, but the president only named around half of them during a speech in southern Davao City on Thursday night.


He ordered anti-money laundering officials to investigate the names as well as file administrative cases against those whom he named.


“Since my assumption in 2016, I have committed to eradicate the drug problem. I have done that. My decision to unmask these drug personalities was anchored on my trust in the government agencies who have vetted and validated the narco-list,” Duterte said in his speech, according to the Manila Times.


The names of 35 mayors, seven vice mayors, one provincial board member and three congressmen appeared on the list, the Philippine Star reported.


Several Filipino mayors whom Duterte had named as drug suspects on a list that he had publicized earlier in his presidency ended up being shot and killed.


In a report it published in January, Human Rights Watch said that the Duterte government’s war on illegal drugs had expanded to areas outside Manila in 2018, including the nearby suburbs of Bulacan, Laguna, Cavite, and the cities of Cebu and General Santos in the central and southern Philippines.


Conde accused Duterte of “weaponizing” the drug war to target opposition politicians. The move “undermines the rule of law,” Conde said.



‘Public shaming’


Gary Alejano, a member of the House of Representatives who is running for the Senate in May, said Duterte was abusing his power.


“If the administration has solid evidence, then file appropriate charges and let them roll in the courts. The problem is, time and again, the list have been proven inaccurate, and even the president himself admitted to this,” Alejano told reporters.


He said the “public shaming” was meant to “intimidate and control the local politicians” in the coming polls.


“This is also a mere show of bravado to make the people believe that the war on drugs is working. It is not,” said Alejano, a former Marine captain and a close ally of outgoing Sen. Antonio Trillanes, one of the staunchest critics of Duterte’s drug war.


Human rights lawyer Chel Diokno, who is also seeking a seat in the Senate, cast doubt on the list, stressing that the first list that Duterte had released contained some erroneous names.


“There are still many drug lords on the loose, while ordinary Filipinos are wrongly accused, placed under suspicion or killed,” Diokno said. “This is not just.”


Diokno was apparently referring to the first list of 150 names that Duterte released shortly after becoming president in 2016. That list included the names of judges, mayors, police and military officers.


But one of the justices that was named there, turned out to be long dead, a mistake that the president did not directly address although he had acknowledged then that errors could have been made.


Duterte, however, has never said where he got the information on which his lists were compiled.


Recently, in a series of speeches, the president also claimed that drug addicts in the Philippines now numbered between seven million and eight million – a staggering figure that even the country’s police chief said he could not verify.


Since Duterte became president in 2016, more than 5,000 suspected addicts and dealers have been killed in police operations. But the figure could be higher, with HRW saying that the figure could be more than 20,000.



https://www.benarnews.org/english/ne...019132011.html

----------


## David48atTD

Philippine President Duterte says he is retiring from politics

MANILA,  Oct 2 (Reuters) - Philippine President Rodrigo Duterte said on Saturday  he was retiring from politics, a surprise move that fuelled speculation  he was clearing the way for his daughter to run to succeed him.

"Today,  I announce my retirement from politics," Duterte said, accompanying  loyalist Senator Christopher "Bong" Go from their ruling PDP-Laban party  as he registered to run for vice president.

Duterte  had been expected to run for vice president. He is not eligible to run  again for the top job as the constitution sets a single-six-year term  limit for the president.

Political  observers had long suspected Duterte could spring a surprise, such as a  presidential run by his daughter, Sara Duterte-Carpio, next year.

Philippine President Duterte says he is retiring from politics | Reuters

----------


## malmomike77

I'm sure he's got a few ideas for Putin

----------


## katie23

^^ take note of the previous article by David48 which said that he's retiring from politics. In October, he filed his candidacy for Vice President. He can't be reelected since PH presidents can only have 1 six-year term. It's not illegal to run for VP or lower positions but some (or many) are against it in principle. Yesterday, he filed candidacy for Senator (withdrew bid for VP), since his daughter Sara is now running for VP.

Link:

Duterte runs for senator, avoiding face-off with Sara | Inquirer News

Election is in May. There are now several candidates for president, namely:

Bongbong Marcos (son of Ferdinand), Manny Pacquiao, Panfilo "Ping" Lacson (a senator), Leni Robredo (current VP), Isko Moreno (mayor of Manila).

****

My reaction: just a face-palm, rolleyes and say "it's nore fun in the Phils!"

----------


## tomcat

> Bongbong Marcos (son of Ferdinand)


...isn't he the caretaker of Imelda's shoe emporium?...

----------


## katie23

^umm, I'm not sure. For sure, he's Ferdinand's beloved son. I think Imee Marcos (the eldest daughter, now a Senator) is the caretaker of the family jewels in the north (Ilocos Region). One of her sons (Matthew) is now governor of Ilocos Norte province. It's a political dynasty over there. 

I know some tidbits, but I'd rather not say in public. Let me know if you'd like via PM.  :Wink: 

Re: Marcos Jr, he's the top candidate accdg to a recent survey. Life is a wheel...

Link:

Marcos, Sotto top presidential, vice presidential SWS survey – Manila Bulletin

*****

Just like you guys being careful of what you say in TH, I also have to be cautious of things PH-related. Big brother & all that...

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^Pathetic lineup - almost as bad as the last US election.

----------


## katie23

^I agree, DK.

I like what I've seen of Isko Moreno, but I think he was too rash & let himself be swayed by ppl to run for Prez. He's still young & inexperienced as a politician. Filipinos like a bit of maturity at the top positions ("respect for elders" thing).

If he & his VP mate Dr. Willie Ong both ran for lower positions (Mayor re-election for Isko and Senator for Dr. Ong), I think they'd have good chances of winning.

Dr. Willy Ong ran for senator last 2019 but lost. He had good ideas but not enough $$ and clout during campaign. Due to the pandemic, he became really popular because of his YouTube channel. He's a medical doctor and explains in Tagalog & in layman's terms. Last I checked, he has 6M+ subscribers. He also has a good heart & often does charity work with his wife, Dr. Liza Ong. I think he would've done well in the Senate (and pushed for medical reforms) like the late Dr. Juan Flavier (former senator & health secretary).

Sigh... PH politics is full of political dynasties. New faces, old surnames. The next generation just continues the deeds - some good, some bad.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^I've lived here for every President since Marcos....with the exception of Ramos who was, in my opinion, the best of the bunch. I was in LOS for his term.

----------

